# STOWA's 90th anniversary Limited Edition-2017



## hidden830726

Ok, i love my Stowa, as usual, i was presenting Stowa watches to my friend and i am showing him Stowa history via the wikipedia. Then i realised that in year:


1997, Stowa present 70th anniversary limited Fliegeruhr ("Pilot Watch") with Unitas 6300 N
2007, Stowa present 80th anniversary limited edition of Flieger Automatic and Flieger Original.

So, we are now at 2016. That means next year is 2017, which is STOWA's 90th anniversary. We should have an anniversary limited edition.


2017, Stowa present 90th anniversary limited edition of ........?

So for those who are keen, we better start budgeting now, just in case that you love the offering.

Also, what you want for 90 anniversary?


----------



## Soulspawn

I'm really digging the bezel on the new Flieger Professional, and it'd be quite spectacular if stowa offered that with a more traditional Flieger dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

How about Flieger Original with 43 or 45mm case using durowe?


----------



## robi1138

Prodiver with bracelet, custom 90th Anniversary engraving on caseback, and, for my money, navy blue dial with white hands.


----------



## chuckaroo

A remake of a dressier piece would be an interesting celebration. Saves a special flieger for the 100th.


----------



## Quartersawn

hahaha3111 said:


> How about Flieger Original with 43 or 45mm case using durowe?


I would be thrilled with a flieger using the standard 41mm case with the Unitas 649x with center second modification. Basically a Flieger Original that is actually available for sale at less than a Speedmaster price.


----------



## Fikk

There could also be an Antea, there were really nice Antea LE in the past.


----------



## Andrzej

I have the earlier 80th anniversary edition, and would certainly love to have a special watch for the 90th anniversary. Ideally though 40 or 41mm.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'd like to see an updated version of the French army watch from the 1950's, the one with the red second hand. I don't know as that would be a good candidate for the 90th anniversary watch though...perhaps one of the Anteas?

Vintage Stowa Armee Francaise French Military Watch Nice Condition Runs Strong | eBay

A great choice would be a Seatime chronograph in the style of one of the 1960's models.


----------



## brainless

hidden830726 said:


> Ok, i love my Stowa, as usual, i was presenting Stowa watches to my friend and i am showing him Stowa history via the wikipedia. Then i realised that in year:
> 
> 
> 1997, Stowa present 70th anniversary limited Fliegeruhr ("Pilot Watch") with Unitas 6300 N
> 2007, Stowa present 80th anniversary limited edition of Flieger Automatic and Flieger Original.
> 
> So, we are now at 2016. That means next year is 2017, which is *STOWA's 90th anniversary*.


There is another anniversary to be celebrated: 
Pforzheim, the former hometown of the ancient STOWA watch company will be *250 years* old in 2017!

Jubilee Festival 2017 - Goldstadt250 - Pforzheim

That's a chance for Joerg to connect both these anniversaries to one exceptional Jubilee Watch.

Volker ;-)


----------



## debasercl

I'll start saving!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoAlonso

Saxon007 said:


> I would be thrilled with a flieger using the standard 41mm case with the Unitas 649x with center second modification. Basically a Flieger Original that is actually available for sale at less than a Speedmaster price.


That would be perfect. I wish it could be possible, as it must be pretty difficult.


----------



## SiebSp

Fikk said:


> There could also be an Antea, there were really nice Antea LE in the past.


I would like an Antea with a copper coloured dial, like there has been in the past. I am probably a minority of one. ;-)


----------



## platinumEX

SiebSp said:


> I would like an Antea with a copper coloured dial, like there has been in the past. I am probably a minority of one. ;-)


I would consider one. How about brushed/spun copper, like the Inox dial was with stainless?

Or, can an entire dial be "blued" like is done with Antea hands? I imagine it may be too reflective. Would brushing before hand interfere with the process?


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'd like to see a Marine automatic with matte black dial, date, blued lume filled hands and lumed numbers. Like a cross between the Marine auto, Marine Original LE and Dornbleuth 99.0.


----------



## DutchMongolian

I really want a Marine Original and/or the Partitio, but holding on until next year in case they do a LE for these two


----------



## Fikk

I would not bet on a Partitio LE. I love this watch (my first modern Stowa) but I don't see any LE coming anytime.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Well, not so much a LE for the Partitio but something like a 40mm version or a 39mm, based on what the guys on the forum are saying. I want a military/army watch...Already got the Flieger, and will get the Marine Original at some point, the "army" watch would complete the tri-factor! ;-):-d


----------



## cozmin

I would love this chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Life is tough, budgeting funds for something not release yet. 

It would be great if Stowa can have teaser and reveal by stages towards the launch (assuming there will be a 90 anniversary LE)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

i hope there is an Antea!


----------



## robi1138

Btw, I asked Jorg at the Wind-Up show if he's doing something special (i.e. LE) for the 90th anniversary. He mentioned having done several anniversaries already and I got the impression he doesn't want to overdo it. He was non-committal but I also got the impression that there will be something done. Didn't ask for any further details though.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

He must be doing something for the 90th but hasn't given it much thought. He made the Stars & Stripes movement on the 89th...


----------



## bay

I really REALLY want (1) an Exima reissue in 39-40 mm (I understand there are no more of those Omega 286 movements, so maybe a 2801 or A10) or (2) a watch in the MO case that uses the cream Stowa 1938 imprinted dial (must be old logo like the current 1938), but without the chronograph, and a top decorated Unitas 6498.

I would literally send my money today.

EDIT: the dial I am looking for in the second option above is basically the one on these savonettes (specifically the one on top), taken from one of Fikk's awesome posts. I really want that on my wrist!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

bay said:


> I really REALLY want (1) an Exima reissue in 39-40 mm (I understand there are no more of those Omega 286 movements, so maybe a 2801 or A10) or (2) a watch in the MO case that uses the cream Stowa 1938 imprinted dial (must be old logo like the current 1938), but without the chronograph, and a top decorated Unitas 6498.


I also would like the second but in the Antea KS case as the MO case is too big for a dress watch on my skinny wrists.


----------



## hidden830726

No pressure. Let's jorg decide and take his time. Just prepare your money. I will cry if it's a durowe and price very high. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

I wouldn't mind the Durowe for a new Flieger original, especially of there is a type B dial.

But I have the conviction that Durowe will be used for MO instead (I don't have any inside information, just my feeling).


----------



## DutchMongolian

I was gonna wait until next year to ask them if I can get a non-gold version with the Durowe and how much that would cost, but you beat me to it.



Fikk said:


> I wouldn't mind the Durowe for a new Flieger original, especially of there is a type B dial.
> 
> But I have the conviction that Durowe will be used for MO instead (I don't have any inside information, just my feeling).


----------



## hidden830726

Well,



> *For the 90h anniversary which is in front of us in 2017, we will invest the time to built some collector items.** With this raffle we start the STOWA anniversary year 2017.*


Merry Christmas. Flieger Original already out. Quite convinced that it wont make it to the LE for 90th Anniversary. What else?


----------



## X2-Elijah

An LE Antea, of course.


----------



## 2nd-second

*Stowa Antea KS* with creme dial... please, please, please!!!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I would like to see the blue ProDiver on a bronze case with bronze bezel. The dial would match it beautifully.


----------



## hidden830726

Actually, according to trend. 2017 anniversary LE will be Flieger as well. 

1997 is Flieger with Unitas 6300N, 2007 is Flieger Original. So 2017 is Flieger....... what? 

Let's assume this trend will continue. What flieger LE you want? 

For me I want a Flieger with Durowe off course. Or a flieger with dlc or TI flieger. Or a white dial flieger. 

hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

hidden830726 said:


> Actually, according to trend. 2017 anniversary LE will be Flieger as well.
> 
> 1997 is Flieger with Unitas 6300N, 2007 is Flieger Original. So 2017 is Flieger....... what?
> 
> Let's assume this trend will continue. What flieger LE you want?
> 
> For me I want a Flieger with Durowe off course. Or a flieger with dlc or TI flieger. Or a white dial flieger.
> 
> hidden830726
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


55" Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

bay said:


> 55" Reissue


 A 55" Reissue would work if you have a clock tower in your house.

A 55mm Reissue would be too big to wear but on a stand would make a neat bedside or desk clock.

I think a 41mm or 42mm would suit more folks.


----------



## bay

Saxon007 said:


> A 55" Reissue would work if you have a clock tower in your house.
> 
> A 55mm Reissue would be too big to wear but on a stand would make a neat bedside or desk clock.
> 
> I think a 41mm or 42mm would suit more folks.


It would of course be a collector's piece and not an every-day wear.

For something more everyday, in order to avoid doing what's already been done in the past, I'd say a hand wound flieger in a case somewhere between 41mm and 44mm with a gray sunburst dial like the Big Pilot 500402. Preferably sterile (but no worries if it has the logo), but definitely with no date.

View attachment 10366882


If the flieger limitation is lifted, I would still rather have the Stowa 1938-style cream and bronze embossed dial in a 40-42mm non-chronograph format with a small seconds hand and a fully decorated Unitas 6498.


----------



## X2-Elijah

hidden830726 said:


> 1997 is Flieger with Unitas 6300N, 2007 is Flieger Original. So 2017 is Flieger....... what?


'Flieger b2b' perhaps.


----------



## Alsterriff

A Stowa Seatime 60's re-edition would be cool


----------



## hidden830726

X2-Elijah said:


> 'Flieger b2b' perhaps.


Hmm. Never thought of that before. B2B font and color? Unlikely there will be different different color offering. If I'm gonna choose 1, definitely prefer a B2B blue flieger.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

I have a feeling that it will be a Type A flieger with Durowe movement and a special Stowa consumable accessory to mark the 90th anniversary. Well, at least I can dream it will be.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

So the most likely choice based on past LE models would be another Flieger. The most likely choice based on what they're pushing now would be a Back 2 Bauhaus LE model.

I'm still crossing my fingers for the tiny, tiny possibility of a bronze case Blue ProDiver.


----------



## 2nd-second

Antea limited edition was more expensive than regular edition? What was the difference in prices? When will we know the watch choosen for this new limited edition?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

2nd-second said:


> Antea limited edition was more expensive than regular edition? What was the difference in prices? When will we know the watch choosen for this new limited edition?


Most likely in Basel fair in March

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

How about a Flieger with ETA2892 or Valjoux 7750?


----------



## hidden830726

taurnilf said:


> How about a Flieger with ETA2892 or Valjoux 7750?


Flieger with 2892 not so appealing. Unless different on the dial. 7750 already there with flieger chrono

Hmm. A Stowa Panda Chrono is what I want in their regular line up. So it doesn't make sense to make it LE.

Still.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsabbagh

would love a B-Uhr Fleiger in original 55mm case size.


----------



## hidden830726

OK, i have further guess on the 90th LE.

Last year is the year of Quartz Gold and Serenity, Serenity means blue, thats the reason (probably) why last year alot of blue watch in the market, IWC, Panerai, even Stowa have plenty of blue.

Now, with Pantone choosen Greenery as 2017 color of the year, perhaps, we are going to see green this year.



^ exactly what Stowa want: "Satisfying the growing desire to rejuvenate and revitalize"

Point to note, Jorg likes his lime alot, so the probability of seeing green this year is pretty high. 
*
How bout a green / Lime military flieger for 90th LE?*


----------



## krisrsolebury

I know clean dials are all the rage, but I'd love to see the return of anything with a day/date option. I'm not crazy about the typical rectangluar day/date window at 3 o'clock so many companies do, but I'm a sucker for things like the Antea day/dates windows...or for that matter any arced windows (Rolex/Hamilton/etc)...

I don't even care which watch - literally any Stowa with a blue or black (or lime?!) sunburst dial and an arc day/date window and I'll buy it.


----------



## StufflerMike

First watches will very soon to be seen on the Stowa web site (at least this is what the newsletter is going to tell us).

https://www.stowa.de/en/Last+news/


----------



## Fikk

Thanks Mike for the information.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Have been refreshing my Stowa site every 10 mins or so lol


----------



## 2nd-second

stuffler said:


> First watches will very soon to be seen on the Stowa web site (at least this is what the newsletter is going to tell us).
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Last+news/


It says: "We will launch them here next wednesday, january 18th".

This is today...


----------



## 2nd-second

DutchMongolian said:


> Have been refreshing my Stowa site every 10 mins or so lol


Me too...


----------



## debasercl

Damn, and I have no money! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

2nd-second said:


> It says: "We will launch them here next wednesday, january 18th".
> 
> This is today...


That's quite the teaser!

It's amazing how quickly one can become impatient. A few hours ago I was happy waiting a couple of months to learn more, and now tomorrow seems like a long time to wait.


----------



## platinumEX

It's about 9:40pm in Germany as of this post. If they work a standard 8/9am-5pm day like many companies in the states, I think we're waiting at least another day.


----------



## StufflerMike

2nd-second said:


> It says: "We will launch them here next wednesday, january 18th".
> 
> This is today...


You think?


----------



## 2nd-second

I can't think at this moment...

I only can press refresh in web browser whereas I eat lorazepam pills like M&Ms


----------



## debasercl

Wow, that escalated quickly isn't? Let's focus on the exciting waiting of the anniversary watches! ❤

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Should have been paying more attention to this thread, glad I wasn't. Didn't have to deal with anticipation of pending announcement. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

debasercl said:


> Wow, that escalated quickly isn't? Let's focus on the exciting waiting of the anniversary watches! ❤


Yeah, seriously, any valid argument goes out the window when you use that kind of language in this community. Let's focus on that limited edition bronze blue prodiver that's gonna be announced today. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mirabello1

Bronze would be nice !!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Let's just hope that they get announced and are available at a time when everyone can get one. 
Not a repeat of the Omega Speedy Tuesday LE debacle, where working stiffs in my timezone never had the opportunity to reserve one. 
What also helps / keeps things real, is if a 50% (or more) down-payment is required.

Too bad I'll be at work by the time Mike wakes up / gets on-line ..... I'm expecting some fireworks and excitement (LOL)


----------



## hidden830726

It said 18. 18 yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

debasercl said:


> Damn, and I have no money!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haha dude. I created this thread early and urge everyone to budget right?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Prepare your email. Save the draft. And wait.... hahaha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

hidden830726 said:


> Haha dude. I created this thread early and urge everyone to budget right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hahaha I know, my bad... Now looking how much can I get for one kidney 

The suspense is killing me, c'mon, 19th is almost finishing down here!

I reckon they're gonna be watches with LE commemorative dials and back more than a new especial watch right?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

2nd-second said:


> I can't think at this moment...
> 
> I only can press refresh in web browser whereas I eat lorazepam pills like M&Ms


Well, that's what we all do, pushing the refresh button and getting unpatient. However and this is bad news no 90 anniversary models are showing up this morning (January, THU, 19th). The good thing is that we might see not only one anniversary edition.


----------



## hidden830726

Legit? Discuss.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

Series as in probably like the limited blue Provider. We may see limited Flieger, Marine, Antea etc.


----------



## debasercl

I want a limited Partitio or Ikarus, something nice that has been on my list but affordable please!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

A 37-38 mm Antea KS would be great. 35 mm is a tad to small and the 41 is too big.

IMHO a 37-38mm , would be a sweet spot.


----------



## taurnilf

Flieger Blue no date, with logo for me. With a crown like that of an MO.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, already at Munichtime last year Jörg spoke about the 90th annivesary and his "agenda". Stowa will have some events and special editions to mark the anniversary and I guess that the Stowa team is very busy those days.

One event, the "Stowa Genusswanderung" (hike and enjoy with Stowa), is already scheduled for July 16th, see Stowa FB.

Jörg also said that he will invest additional time into (more) online presence, events and the anniversary (limited) editions.


----------



## hidden830726

So its pretty confirm there will be a few LE. Let's rejoice. I'm sure there's something for everyone.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

stuffler said:


> One event, the "Stowa Genusswanderung" (hike and enjoy with Stowa), is already scheduled for July 16th, see Stowa FB.


If possible I might join the event


----------



## debasercl

So it will be a Flieger with old radium lume...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Anniversary models 90 years. Flieger.

When looking at the DNA of STOWA, we inevitably are caught by our most popular watches, the Flieger watches. In various sizes and designs this watch model is since 1997 on the market and made a significant contribution for the renewed success during the last 20 years.

STOWA was the first manufacturer, who renounced the logo on the dial. (Meanwhile this is done by several companies). For the anniversary we again go one small step back in the past and we will launch in 2017 some special limited Flieger watches. 

Always only 90 numbered watches of each version. This guarantees specificity! 

> As main feature of the limited Flieger watches we will cover the luminated numbers, dots and hands of the models with a Vintage luminous material, the so-called Old Radium. With this we have a genuine noble vintage look! 

> In addition all anniversary watches are provided with the Original STOWA Flieger watch case engraving. 

> The handmade rotor has an anniversary engraving.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Proud of my investigation work. Flieger it is..... hmm. Teasing without pics bad. 

So if I'm right it's normal flieger with case and rotor engraving + luminous old radium.. hmm. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

You got to show some patience.
This sort of torture is part of the Stowa-game,



Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

Here are the first details of the L.E. watches:

https://www.stowa.de/en/Last+news/

Scroll down, please,

Volker ;-)


----------



## hidden830726

Deleted


----------



## hidden830726

brainless said:


> Here are the first details of the L.E. watches:
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Last+news/
> 
> Scroll down, please,
> 
> Volker ;-)


The photo didn't show for me..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Not on the english spoken site but there also will be a Stowa Marine commemorating Stowa's anniversary as well as the 250th anniversary of Pforzheim - "Jubiläumsmodell 90 Jahre STOWA und 250 Jahre Pforzheim", a *Marine Automatik Blue Limited* with a 1970 Durowe movement.


----------



## Fikk

There is a list of models on the German news page.


----------



## anarasanen

The English site works now.


----------



## hidden830726

Holly cow that marine blue


----------



## anarasanen

hidden830726 said:


> Holly cow that marine blue


Yes, and it is surprisingly cheap comparing to the blue marine watch before that.


----------



## hidden830726

anarasanen said:


> Yes, and it is surprisingly cheap comparing to the blue marine watch before that.


No brainer. (Pun intended). lol where is Volker?

Let me get my number. You guys dont disturb.

Edit: ya indeed surprise on the price. But goodwill on Stowa part.


----------



## anarasanen

I wish Stowa would add a brownish/greyish Marine watch to their cheaper, regular collection. Black and white watches have too strong contrast and in my opinion look good only with black and/or white clothes.


----------



## 2nd-second

Beautiful...


----------



## hidden830726

stuffler said:


> Not on the english spoken site but there also will be a Stowa Marine commemorating Stowa's anniversary as well as the 250th anniversary of Pforzheim - "Jubiläumsmodell 90 Jahre STOWA und 250 Jahre Pforzheim", a *Marine Automatik Blue Limited* with a 1970 Durowe movement.


You getting?


----------



## 2nd-second

I was thinking about buying Antea KS with Milanaise bracelet but I'm not sure now. 

This Marine Blue Limited Edition is amazing and I could buy Antea KS later. 

I'm not sure... 
I'll eat lorazepam like peanuts...


----------



## StufflerMike

Visiting the Stowa forum seriously harms you and others around you ;-)


----------



## wkw

2nd-second said:


> I was thinking about buying Antea KS with Milanaise bracelet but I'm not sure now.
> 
> This Marine Blue Limited Edition is amazing and I could buy Antea KS later.
> 
> I'm not sure...
> I'll eat lorazepam like peanuts...


I'll need double dosing of lorazepam with valium after reading the list of the 90th anniversary models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

That Marine Automatik Blue Limited looks stunning.
I was disapointed that the MOBLE was a bit too big for me. Patience sometime pays 

Not really sure about the fliegers even though a type B is still missing at home. I'm curious to see how Stowa will integrate the date.


----------



## Zinzan

And these will be released when?


----------



## StufflerMike

Zinzan said:


> And these will be released when?


According to *web site* and depending on the model you chose from March 2017 to July 2017.


----------



## Horoticus

Will any of the manual fliegers house a DUROWE movement? I don't see anything named for these models.


----------



## StufflerMike

Horoticus said:


> Will any of the manual fliegers house a DUROWE movement? I don't see anything named for these models.


No, Jörg would have mentioned it.


----------



## Zinzan

stuffler said:


> According to *web site* and depending on the model you chose from March 2017 to July 2017.


Thanks, Mike. Sorry, not easy for me to read the newsletter in English and German on my iphone. But I love the pic of the Marine Blue.


----------



## Horoticus

stuffler said:


> No, Jörg would have mentioned it.


Thank you, Mike.

But...:-(


----------



## debasercl

I wish they'll change the crown on the Marine tho, too similar to the Flieger otherwise

Reserved anyway! Who else did it?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

Will the 90th Anniversary watches be lumed with actual Radium, a radioactive material with potential health consequences? Sorry for this question Jorg -- just want to understand the following:

"As main feature of the limited Flieger watches we will cover the luminated numbers, lines and hands of the models with a Vintage luminous material, the so-called Old Radium. With this we have a genuine noble vintage look! "


----------



## StufflerMike

Do a search for Superluminova Old Radium.


----------



## JohnM

Got it Mike, thanks. Old Radium is not actual Radium but, rather, a type of Super LumiNova. Sorry for the confusion.

John


----------



## drbojangles

That bezel is AMAZING!


Soulspawn said:


> I'm really digging the bezel on the new Flieger Professional, and it'd be quite spectacular if stowa offered that with a more traditional Flieger dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen

Can you tell me the specs of the Durowe 7526-4 movement? I tried to google it, but I couldn't find anything useful info.


----------



## StufflerMike

Ranfft would be the right source to look at. Google for Durowe 7526/2

Features
automatic
sweep second
day: quickset
date: quickset

Data
11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm, Do= 26.0mm
H= 5.8mm
(dial spacer +0.2mm)
F= 1.8mm
T= 2.6mm
21/25 jewels
f = 21600 A/h
power reserve 38h


----------



## Soulspawn

drbojangles said:


> That bezel is AMAZING!


Absolutely love the bezel, but the watch is too big for me.

An alternative consider is the Junghans meister pilot which they just re-issued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Fikk said:


> That Marine Automatik Blue Limited looks stunning.
> I was disapointed that the MOBLE was a bit too big for me. Patience sometime pays
> 
> Not really sure about the fliegers even though a type B is still missing at home. I'm curious to see how Stowa will integrate the date.


I'm slightly annoyed that they'd release a model so close in design to the MOBLE within such a close time frame.

Understand that they are different (movement, etc), but if I knew this was coming, I might have made a different decision. (Still love my MOBLE though)

To be honest, I'm not overly wowed with the Flieger models. It's mainly a different lume colour with a vintage style. I was hoping it would be something that paid tribute to the history of the brand, but also includes jörg's flair for design and colours which I really enjoy.

Well... I supposed this leaves me more funds for other 2017 releases (Halios seaforth, h2o carbon, etc)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Soulspawn said:


> I'm slightly annoyed that they'd release a model so close in design to the MOBLE within such a close time frame.
> 
> Understand that they are different (movement, etc), but if I knew this was coming, I might have made a different decision. (Still love my MOBLE though)
> 
> To be honest, I'm not overly wowed with the Flieger models. It's mainly a different lume colour with a vintage style. I was hoping it would be something that paid tribute to the history of the brand, but also includes jörg's flair for design and colours which I really enjoy.
> 
> Well... I supposed this leaves me more funds for other 2017 releases (Halios seaforth, h2o carbon, etc)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the Flieger with old radium is more like a year long celebration. People who wanted a flieger would most likely go for it. It's like 90 pieces for each. Once done. Done.

The Marine however will probably sold out faster.

I am slightly surprise with a new blue marine LE so fast as well. After the Flieger Blue, marine blue, and prodiver blue, I thought it's gonna be Partitio or antea blue. But I was wrong. No green (color of the year) either.

Anyhow, it won't go wrong getting another blue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

I will probably skip these anniversary models, unless the Flieger pictures wow me. Although the blue Marine Automatic looks great, I also already have the blue Marine Original (which I love). Also I don't think the Fliegers will be different enough from my no logo, no date 40mm auto, but they would be good choices for someone without a Stowa Flieger.


----------



## taurnilf

That Marine is lovely. Will it be the same 10.2mm height (the Durowe seems to be taller than the ETA2824)? Does it hack?


----------



## hidden830726

ads75 said:


> I will probably skip these anniversary models, unless the Flieger pictures wow me. Although the blue Marine Automatic looks great, I also already have the blue Marine Original (which I love). Also I don't think the Fliegers will be different enough from my no logo, no date 40mm auto, but they would be good choices for someone without a Stowa Flieger.


Suggest u reconsider on the Marine. It will be great having along side the MOBLE.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

I wasn't really sure what to expect in terms of what, or how many, LEs would be available. While the Flieger design may appeal to some more than others, the variety of options offered is pretty impressive: 4 different case sizes, automatic and handwinding options, a new B dial with date, Unitas 6498 with small seconds at 6 or 9, multiple chronos, etc.

There is something for everyone - very cool!


----------



## Soulspawn

hidden830726 said:


> Suggest u reconsider on the Marine. It will be great having along side the MOBLE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as ads75, as I also have the MOBLE.... And I took your advise and did consider the marine, but it's just hard to justify two "dressier" style watches with such a similar colour.

I know I'll probably end up picking up the automatic Marine more often to wear than the hand wound MOBLE just because it's easier...

The marine is a good deal, but I'd rather have a bit more diversity in my collection.

I think I'll be a live long stowa fan, so I'm happy to wait and see what their next special models are and hopefully will be around for their 100th anniversary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Soulspawn said:


> I'm in the same boat as ads75, as I also have the MOBLE.... And I took your advise and did consider the marine, but it's just hard to justify two "dressier" style watches with such a similar colour.
> 
> I know I'll probably end up picking up the automatic Marine more often to wear than the hand wound MOBLE just because it's easier...
> 
> The marine is a good deal, but I'd rather have a bit more diversity in my collection.
> 
> I think I'll be a live long stowa fan, so I'm happy to wait and see what their next special models are and hopefully will be around for their 100th anniversary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. Next will be 95 anniversary. Haha

I think the blue is different. Maybe it's just my eyes. I think MOBLE is darker.

I see MOBLE dressier and this is more casual.

Do bear in mind, real watch is always much more impressive.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Let's brainstorm what is the official acronym for the Marine Automatic Blue. 

MABLE?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

hidden830726 said:


> Let's brainstorm what is the official acronym for the Marine Automatic Blue.
> 
> MABLE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


MABLE works for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

taurnilf said:


> That Marine is lovely. Will it be the same 10.2mm height (the Durowe seems to be taller than the ETA2824)? Does it hack?


Diameter is exactly the same, height differs. 
2824 - 4,7mm
7526/2 - 5,5 mm

The Durowe 7526/2 does not hack.


----------



## taurnilf

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## brainless

stuffler said:


> Diameter is exactly the same, height differs.
> 2824 - 4,7mm
> 7526/2 - 5,5 mm
> 
> The Durowe 7526/2 does not hack.


Ranfft says:
5,8 mm plus 0,2 mm dial spacer (7526/3)
Joerg will use 7526/4

Volker


----------



## krisrsolebury

Nice releases....the blue Marine is especially appealing - great dial, interesting to have a Durowe instead of another ETA...very cool


----------



## omeglycine

Yeah...I was never resisting that Marine Blue anniversary. Just emailed Stowa to reserve one.


----------



## Fikk

omeglycine said:


> Yeah...I was never resisting that Marine Blue anniversary. Just emailed Stowa to reserve one.


Same here. Back once more to the waiting lounge.


----------



## X2-Elijah

These Durowe movements, are they new-old-stock, recovered, new manufacture or...?


----------



## Zinzan

Also down for MABLE. I've had a EUR 50 voucher from Stowa that I've been holding onto a couple years now--would be a waste not to use it. 

-Z


----------



## StufflerMike

Not new so the first two options come into play. You wouldn't believe what Pforzheim's store rooms do hide.


----------



## krisrsolebury

stuffler said:


> Not new so the first two options come into play. You wouldn't believe what Pforzheim's store rooms do hide.


Hi Mike -

Do you know if the limited blue Marine will be offered with the date window (since the promo shot only shows no date)?


----------



## StufflerMike

krisrsolebury said:


> Hi Mike -
> 
> Do you know if the limited blue Marine will be offered with the date window (since the promo shot only shows no date)?


Well, whether it will be a Durowe 7526/4 or Durowe 7526/4, both feature day/date wheels, I am sure the MABLE will not have a window to display day and date.


----------



## hidden830726

Slightly confused cause it said net price is 991, while price with "german vat" is 1180.

So if I understand correctly it's 991 eur for non euro country?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> Slightly confused cause it said net price is 991, while price with "german vat" is 1180.
> 
> So if I understand correctly it's 991 eur for non euro country?


Yes. In the European union you have to pay the VAT in the county of purchase. Then the 19% German VAT.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

at the moment i am still thinking to add the date window.
(the movement has it)

But i have to make the drawing and some better illustrations ,)

If i add - which is possible - you can see later, when we make the official launch and when we add them to the STOWA Onlineshop.

At the moment i think to make 4 versions of the *Marine Automatic Blue Limited*:

1 - matt case

2 - polished case

3 - with date

4 - without date

But please be patience till i have the final decisions and drawing ,)

We have a big run on the watch (of course you can reserve/order one now and later decide which version you want) and i think it will be very popular 

The limited Flieger watches with the "old Radium superluminova".

I will add later today some details - yesterday i received the illuminating color for hands, numbers and lines and the dial color for the printing.

So i will make some pictures to explain more about the colors !

Bye for now

Today we refresh the watchmakers working places.

New and modern new tables - new light - tables you can change the high of the table for different works and so on ....

After finishing this work i wll do the illuminating tests and pictures and launch them here and on our website later ,9

by for now

Jörg Schauer

The critic that we launch another Marine blue limited watch is ok, but please be advised that this watch was planed for the 250th anniversary and regional selling - but i know i have to show it also here and of course i should give the chance also to the STOWA customer to buy it.

And i is nearly a year we launched the Marine Original Blue Limited AND: This new watch is completely different: Different size: 41 mm to the now 40 mm, movement: hand winding to automatic (new old stock) now and so on.....

Of course it is the same basic concept if we have a look at dial color and hands and typography


----------



## MITCHY

Will the Durowa movement bear some decoration ?
It's looking quite spartan from what I see in the picture released...


----------



## krisrsolebury

Can't wait to see the final versions of the Marine blue anniversary...such a good look already, and having a rare movement makes it really attractive. For me matte with date would be perfect (I know clean dials are all the rage, but I'm so forgetful I use the date window on watches way more every day than I should admit!)...


----------



## StufflerMike

Hi Jörg, on your web sote it seems the decision has already been made. Here is does read like you are thinking about a date ?!?



> We will launch a new dial version for the Baumuster B dial: with date!
> 
> You can order the limited editions in four versions, with automatic or handwinding movement and with or without date.


----------



## Fikk

stuffler said:


> Hi Jörg, on your web sote it seems the decision has already been made. Here is does read like you are thinking about a date ?!?


For me he is thinking about having a date version of the blue MA.
Didn't see any thinking about the B dial, of which I'm very curious.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fikk said:


> For me he is thinking about having a date version of the blue MA.
> Didn't see any thinking about the B dial, of which I'm very curious.


Why then this text for the Flieger watches? Please re-read.

>>>>>>>We will launch a new dial version for the Baumuster B dial: with date!

You can order the limited edition in four versions, with automatic or handwinding movement and with or without date.<<<<<


----------



## hidden830726

Ok i re-read the English announcement. My understanding is, jorg means will have B dial with date. As for MABLE, originally in the announcement, the render shows no date and Matt case. But in the reply above, jorg said he is still undecided, but MABLE may have date option and also come in Polished case too. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Anyway. This is something exited and seems haven't been discuss before.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## exxondus

Dropped stowa an email. Now waiting for the weekends to be over so that they can respond. Hope i did not miss the run on theses watches.


----------



## Fikk

I have the same understanding as hidden for the date.
There will be a B dial with date and there may be a MABLE with date.

In the new designs, there will also be a 6497 flieger LE with small second in addition to the 6498 flieger LE with small second. I don't remember any Stowa flieger with the small second at 9.


----------



## Soulspawn

hidden830726 said:


> Anyway. This is something exited and seems haven't been discuss before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is interesting indeed! Thanks for pointing it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Soulspawn said:


> This is interesting indeed! Thanks for pointing it out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting indeed. But I'm really really short of budget. I seriously think stowa should slow down with their LE.

As loyal as I am, it's no fun.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Interesting ? Yes, maybe.
I would have expected something more unique. Something worth to commemorate a 90th anniversary, something new, something smashing, breath taking rather than modifications of the already existing. Something like this



or that



Something which is also a reminiscene to the watchmaking tradition in and around Pforzheim. Something showing us the achievements of 90 years of watchmaking rather than (just) face lifts.

*imho*
First world problem, I know.


----------



## sleby

for once i agree. expected a bit more.


----------



## hidden830726

yup definitely expecting something more. 

I shrugged with the thoughts that jorg may make it PANDA!


----------



## Soulspawn

Well, hopefully this is just the first round of 90th anniversary watches, with a grain reveal toward the end of the year! 
After all there are still 11 more months to go. *fingers crossed*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolitan

Agree with whats been said already. ProDiver or Antea.

Also could be TO2 flieger. simple subtle yet LE.


----------



## debasercl

I would really like to see the MABLE with a different crown, I don't want to have two watches with same case, crown and finishing.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

debasercl said:


> I would really like to see the MABLE with a different crown, I don't want to have two watches with same case, crown and finishing.


Well, it seems you may have a chance to change the the finishing, so there ya go.

And I think in general, Stowa might be willing to let you pick a different crown if they have one that is interchangeable.


----------



## hidden830726

thepolitan said:


> Agree with whats been said already. ProDiver or Antea.
> 
> Also could be TO2 flieger. simple subtle yet LE.


I think it's pretty much set. There won't be any antea / prodiver / to2 LE.

Hate to say this, but that's already way too many LE variant this time round.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

On the list for MABEL, but the watch screams hand winding movement so it may be really cool if Jorg dropped in a hand winding Durowe or another vintage mvt, or at least a specially decorated 2801 as an option.


----------



## ads75

hidden830726 said:


> Suggest u reconsider on the Marine. It will be great having along side the MOBLE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


After a few days, I still feel the same way. Not much sense in having a blue Marine Original and blue Marine Auto, despite a matte case capability (which is similar to my 40mm 'A' dial Flieger). I already have 3 MOs (blue+ a Arabic, silver dial matte case + a polished case, Roman numerals, white dial). I also have the blue Provider and a Timeless Midnight Nomos Orion, which is essentially the same dial color (I wear my MOBLE much more). The different movement isn't enough for me, and I do prefer the handwinding. The MOBLE fits my 7.5 inch wrist well also. I do think the MABLE is great for someone who missed the MOBLE, or someone who thought the MOBLE was too large.

I wasn't expecting much for the 90th anniversary, certainly not this many options (or facelifts). There seem to be many good options for those with a hole in their Stowa lineup, but with 3 MOs, a 40mm 'A' dial flieger, and a blue Provider, nothing looks like a must have for me. I've thought about the Antea before, but didn't like the similar Nomos when I tried it on. I've thought about an Ikarus, a Flieger T02, or a limette Provider also, but no LE's for those (not that they need it or am I complaining that they do). If there was a Unitas center second Flieger similar to the Advent calendar, I might have wanted one of those. I may change my mind once some of the pictures are released, but for now I am satisfied with my Stowa watches.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,


thanks for all the comments.


The range is very wide. ,)


I completely understand all of them.


For somebody the speed is to much - but please think about - the limited Editions are very sensibel chosed:


I try to do different models and i try to make it realy special : 90 pieces of each different Flieger watch gives everybody the chance to get his favorite dial AND size.


Here are some details about the limited Flieger watches.


Like we talked a few days ago we will use a special superluminova color called old Radium.


Here are the pics of the powder to mix the color next to some original dials from the 40th and the original STOWA Pilots watch 


bye for now


Jörg Schauer

The last one shows the illuminating color how it shines in the night.


----------



## hidden830726

Anyone receive email confirmation from Stowa on their reservation yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtea

Can we reserve them already?


----------



## StufflerMike

adamtea said:


> Can we reserve them already?


One day ago Jörg wrote "We have a big run on the watch *(of course you can reserve/order one now and later decide which version you want*) and i think it will be very popular....." so I'd think the answer to your question is _yes._


----------



## Fikk

Already received an answer from Sandra. It's possible to order via email.
I sent all the details so I guess mine is already reserved.


----------



## hidden830726

Fikk said:


> Already received an answer from Sandra. It's possible to order via email.
> I sent all the details so I guess mine is already reserved.


I send straight away after the announcement and have not received any reply. Worried that they miss my email. Sigh....


----------



## Zinzan

hidden830726 said:


> I send straight away after the announcement and have not received any reply. Worried that they miss my email. Sigh....


Like Fikk, I also received an email from Sandra the same day, asking for shipping details to confirm order reservation. So, yes, I would follow up with them, hidden.


----------



## hidden830726

Zinzan said:


> Like Fikk, I also received an email from Sandra the same day, asking for shipping details to confirm order reservation. So, yes, I would follow up with them, hidden.


Thanks.

I have sent Sandra another email.

I will go crazy and seriously mad if the number i wanted is gone. Since i sent the email to Barbara and [email protected] straight away after the announcement.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Still an under-evolved lume junkie.  That's what keeps me buying Stowa fliegers because they use C3. Many other brands use a weaker lume material like C1. 
Any deviation from C3 looses my interest. 
I just ordered another Stowa Flieger 40mm (and just picked up a used MO) rather than save my funds for a 90th edition flieger.


----------



## omeglycine

Just confirming I also received confirmation. Sorry Hidden, don't mean to poke the bear 

I have requested a standard Marine 40mm crown in place of the onion, though the onion certainly wouldn't be a dealbreaker. When the time comes to choose, it'll be no date for me. Though I haven't yet decided on case finish. Polished would suit my love of mesh bracelets for such watches, so maybe my mind is made up.


----------



## larryinlc

I also received confirmation for the new blue. I love this Stowa madness. This will be my fifth Stowa and today, I'm wearing the fourth.


----------



## Fikk

Now that Jörg has said there may be 4 configurations, it makes the choice more difficult for the MABLE.

I guess it won't be the onion crown that is offered with the polished case.
I love the brushed case of my silver MA but I also think the MABLE will look good with the polished case and a light brown croco strap.


----------



## MITCHY

I am certain M . Schauer is going to decorate the movement for the Stowa anniversary...
I will get the no date version and brushed case with onion crown...


----------



## Cioran

Date window has no place on that blue dial, simplicity is always the best, and in this case maybe even more so than usual. So many otherwise beautiful watches/dials from countless other manufacturers spoiled by the date window, no need to do it this time...


----------



## StufflerMike

Cioran said:


> Date window has no place on that blue dial, simplicity is always the best, and in this case maybe even more so than usual. So many otherwise beautiful watches/dials from countless other manufacturers spoiled by the date window, no need to do it this time...


Same thoughts here. I also think that a B-dial will be spoiled with a date.


----------



## anarasanen

Cioran said:


> Date window has no place on that blue dial, simplicity is always the best, and in this case maybe even more so than usual. So many otherwise beautiful watches/dials from countless other manufacturers spoiled by the date window, no need to do it this time...


Yes. Date windows have already ruined too many watches. Even expensive ones.


----------



## bay

Reserved! Liking the MABLE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrzej

And I have reserved a MABLE as well.


----------



## bay

omeglycine said:


> Just confirming I also received confirmation. Sorry Hidden, don't mean to poke the bear
> 
> I have requested a standard Marine 40mm crown in place of the onion, though the onion certainly wouldn't be a dealbreaker. When the time comes to choose, it'll be no date for me. Though I haven't yet decided on case finish. Polished would suit my love of mesh bracelets for such watches, so maybe my mind is made up.


I'm going for polished, no date. Will contrast a bit with the brushed, with date case/dial of my blue flieger.

The only issue is that it will be the same as my one-of-kind MA with sterile silver dial. Which to keep? Probably won't be both.

Edit: Well, maybe it will... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> I'm going for polished, no date. Will contrast a bit with the brushed, with date case/dial of my blue flieger.
> 
> The only issue is that it will be the same as my one-of-kind MA with sterile silver dial. Which to keep? Probably won't be both.
> 
> Edit: Well, maybe it will...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hands are different...... : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Fikk said:


> Already received an answer from Sandra. It's possible to order via email.
> I sent all the details so I guess mine is already reserved.


Sandra reverted but said number reservation only after official order confirmation. Only can confirm the number by then.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Ok, thanks I didn't know about the number reservation.


----------



## bay

I'm not so sure he will. I've gone back and looked at some Schauer watches with the Durowe, and they appear to have the same finishing (or lack thereof). They also lack blued screws. My guess is that it is because these movements are NOS.



MITCHY said:


> I am certain M . Schauer is going to decorate the movement for the Stowa anniversary...
> I will get the no date version and brushed case with onion crown...


----------



## MITCHY

Why NOS movements cannot have some blued screws or a rotor engraving ?


----------



## MITCHY

This DUROWE is looking sexy ;-()...


----------



## hidden830726

My fren brought this up to me. How difficult it is to fix Durowe movement? Send back to Stowa?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

MITCHY said:


> Why NOS movements cannot have some blued screws or a rotor engraving ?


They can have both, blued screws and rotor engraving. They can also have perlage on the base plate and other decoration like geneva stripes or whatsoever. The question: Will Jörg do some decoration ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Repairing should be no problem for a skilled watchmaker. Finding parts, if necessary, might become troublesome in the future. However, a google search (Durowe parts) reveals that parts are not only available in Germany.


----------



## MITCHY

I hope he Will for the 90 anniversary ;-()...


----------



## StufflerMike

Hope dies last.


----------



## Soulspawn

At the price point.... I doubt it will be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximu5

Have a MABLE reserved too. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

here is a new_ concept picture_ with the* date* on the dial (i will definetly will do for a part of the 250 watches)

I have not decided if i should put on 3 or 6 o´clock Position.

I think it is very attractive to keep the *original 3 o´clock Position* and to use the* original discs *- it makes the watch more authentic.
(and it will be_ a bit away_ from the 6 o ´clock Position we normally do )

I am still thinking ,)

*Decoration of the movement:*
It will be definitely* not decorated with Code Geneve* or something like that.

Maybe we put blue screws in it - this can be a option, but still this i will think about if it looks good or not.
(of course this will be a idea we test because_ the color blue is the idea_ of the watch )

Pforzheim and Durowe did very good movements, but *never* high decorated - i will keep this.

A swiss decorated movement will be not authenic for this kind of movement.

AND: To decorate this movements will have two big problems:

1 - the price will be much higher for this watch

2 - but for me the same important has the fact:* To loose the movements in this working process will be a desaster* and this sometimes happen. 
One small mistake during the complete decoration process will destroy 250 very worthful movements.
(it is not possible to reproduce parts of this movement and my stock of repairpavts is very bog, but if a bridge is destroyed it is impossible to reproduce for a* payable* price)

*This risk is to high!*

I feel that the basic decoration of the former DUROWE times belongs more to this movement.

It looks basic but not raw.

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Zinzan

Hi Jorg--

Thank you for the update. The date at 3 o'clock looks pretty good, but the no-date dial is still my preference... I think. 

I understand the desire to minimize risk at this price point. Would this mean that custom rotor engraving is also off the table, or is that low/no risk?


----------



## MITCHY

Blue screws Will look fantastic and keep everything quite simple ;-()...


----------



## StufflerMike

MITCHY said:


> Blue screws Will look fantastic and keep everything quite simple ;-()...


No, they will not look fantastic, they will look like being completely out of place. Foreign budy in an environment it does not belong. Blue screws without decoration around them makes looking them lost. It needs a "package".

Here's an example of what a "package" mean to me, more or less: Highly decorated Durowe auto; 7528 as you can see. Now imagine the screws being blued. Pic btw taken 2009 in Basel.


----------



## hidden830726

No ooooo. No date on MABLE. Fine. Give us the choice to choose whether date or no date. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

If there'll be no decorations, put a solid caseback in there.

Or give the MABLE ETAs, and the Fliegers the Durowe (solid case back)  Please? ;D


----------



## larryinlc

_*"Decoration of the movement:
It will be definitely not decorated with Code Geneve or something like that.

Maybe we put blue screws in it - this can be a option, but still this i will think about if it looks good or not.
(of course this will be a idea we test because the color blue is the idea of the watch )

Pforzheim and Durowe did very good movements, but never high decorated - i will keep this.

A swiss decorated movement will be not authenic for this kind of movement."

**********************************
*_
I agree with Jorg on this. I also wouldn't be apposed to a solid case back. It might be better suited to this watch since is sort of retro piece. Date window? Either with or without for me. They both look good.


----------



## debasercl

I'm more or less impartial on the movement finish and case back but I do think blued screws would look nice, and I'm quite liking the date, but mainly because of the font and the way the windows is cutted, gives it a touch of vintage/retro look and depth.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

I agree the date window looks pretty good... for a date window....also, solid case back is a splendid idea and I think it should be a option (I would def go for a solid if it was available).


----------



## taurnilf

I don't like the date window at 3 because of the marker beside it. Kinda ruins the flow unlike when it's at 6.

Date window at 3 would probably suit the Fliegers better.


----------



## bay

No! What's the purpose of having an uncommon NOS movement if you can't look at it?

Edit: Sorry, to each their own. Had a knee-jerk reaction there. 



taurnilf said:


> If there'll be no decorations, put a solid caseback in there.
> 
> Or give the MABLE ETAs, and the Fliegers the Durowe (solid case back)  Please? ;D


----------



## bay

I put in my order and said no date. Now that I've seen the date, I may go for the date instead. The original Durowe date wheel is very cool and unique. Gives the watch a retro look and separates it even more from its regular MA counterparts. I'm ok with the three o'clock position and no decoration on the Durowe -- authenticity over optimal looks when it comes to a 40 year old movement.


----------



## taurnilf

The idea was to celebrate Pforzheim's 250th, not Durowe's. The use of the Durowe movement is just part of the package. 

The MABLE looks sensational. Putting an undecorated movement with a clear caseback will make the watch seem half baked. I hope you don't see the solid caseback as a compromise, because it really isn't.


----------



## hidden830726

How can date at 3 of clock look nice? Let say its 25th of the month and u see 1, 2, then instead of 3, it show 25? How the hack that is nice? Hahahaha weird.

Everyone probably have their view on date, I don't really care where it place, as long as a no date version available.

Also agreed above, a solid caseback for a celebrated movement like this is wasted. Let jorg de idea what to do with it.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

I like this date window at 3 o'clock a lot -

Between the font on the date wheel and the position at 3 you've got a clear signal right on the front that this watch houses a less familiar movement, and I think it looks very tasteful...

It seems there's a few people here that are worried about the date window being added - why worry about it? If you don't like date windows, Jörg said it would be an option - not the ONLY option...just order no date if that's what you prefer?


----------



## victorarmd

Any info on the movement that will be used in the Flieger Klassik 40 handwinding? ETA or Sellita?
I'm torn between making a reservation and waiting to see the new releases at Baselworld. I allow myself only 1 watch/year


----------



## taurnilf

ETA.


----------



## debasercl

...I think I prefer the date version now, so retro! 
Although I'm really torn between the MABLE and the Halios Seaforth Pastel, I can't justify two watches at this point and the water resistance and domed sapphire is really tempting :'(

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MITCHY

The date is an interesting option but I would prefer a date that is not "eating" a number on the dial...

Blue screws can look really good on DUROWE like this picture :


----------



## brainless

I love that date ring.........................as long as it is hidden behind a nice blue dial with no hole in it,



Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

MITCHY said:


> Blue screws can look really good on DUROWE like this picture :


You mistake apples for oranges: There is no mighty rotor in that Durowe mvt. - it is handwound,

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Just blue screws on a automatic Durowe with an undecorated movement/rotor is like putting lipstick on a pig. Solid back would be my choice then.


----------



## svetoslav

I think blued screws will look perfect on a blue MABLE. I am so glad I bought the MOBLE. I admire how the 6498 movement fills the entire watch and how beautifully decorated it is. Also the watch is so small for such a big, pocket watch movement. I like the MABLE too, but I all the differences are in its disadvantage.


----------



## omeglycine

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> *Decoration of the movement:*
> It will be definitely* not decorated with Code Geneve* or something like that.
> 
> Maybe we put blue screws in it - this can be a option, but still this i will think about if it looks good or not.
> (of course this will be a idea we test because_ the color blue is the idea_ of the watch )
> 
> Pforzheim and Durowe did very good movements, but *never* high decorated - i will keep this.
> 
> A swiss decorated movement will be not authenic for this kind of movement.
> 
> AND: To decorate this movements will have two big problems:
> 
> 1 - the price will be much higher for this watch
> 
> 2 - but for me the same important has the fact:* To loose the movements in this working process will be a desaster* and this sometimes happen.
> One small mistake during the complete decoration process will destroy 250 very worthful movements.
> (it is not possible to reproduce parts of this movement and my stock of repairpavts is very bog, but if a bridge is destroyed it is impossible to reproduce for a* payable* price)
> 
> *This risk is to high!*
> 
> I feel that the basic decoration of the former DUROWE times belongs more to this movement.
> 
> It looks basic but not raw.
> 
> Bye for now
> 
> Jörg Schauer


What about a special, commemorative engraving on a solid caseback? Given your tremendous talent (and that of your team) and background, I feel like you would come up with something very fitting, and depending on the intricacy of the engraving, something worth paying a premium for as well.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

it is going to be more clear after your comments ,)

I have decided *to add a solid casebake* with a special engraving !

This will be IN ADDITION ! - without changing the existing price point ,)
(i remember discussions with Mr.Hartmut Esslinger he says:* "Try to give the people always more than they ask for or what they expect "*

Everybody can choose later if he wants to have the solid casebook on the watch or beside the watch !

And i also will write again: "It will come a non date version and a date version - and it seems that the date on 3 o-clock will work pretty good ,)"

So , please wait a bit till i have drawn and have done a nice solid casebake for the MABLE.

And if we do the blue screws i am not sure yet.

I think to have it pure is good.

I don´t like the completely engraved Durowe movement - this looks in my eyes overpowered and overdecorated - but this is only my own personal taste. 

I have done by myself 20 years ago in some Digital 1 watches from my Schauer brand - today i don´t know if i would do again- maybe it depens the complete concept of the watch !

bye for now

If you are interested the weather in Engelsbrand, please just have a look at the *actual livestream from Engelsbrand *
http://livestream.com/stowa/events/6938221

(it is just another try of the technic we will use in the future to stream our *live action* from the* manufacture, building and steps of production your STOWA watches* ,)- so the STOWA banner in front of the sky is just to give us a test of the used technic and how strong it is ,))

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## MHe225

Jörg Schauer said:


> If you are interested the weather in Engelsbrand, please just have a look at the *actual livestream from Engelsbrand *
> http://livestream.com/stowa/events/6938221


 Quite nice at 13:45 GMT How is the temperature?

PS - love that there will be a bonus engraved case-back |>


----------



## MITCHY

Very good news again and Thank´s to M. Schauer for giving more to his custumers at the same price...
i think blue screws should be tried to see of it's looking good and maybe to have it as an option when we order could be a possibility...


----------



## frankcastle914

I already have my name on the list. I trust Mr Schauer to make the right design choices. The engraved caseback is a nice touch for an anniversary model. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

Solid case back is a great news and much more appropriate for the spirit of this watch...thank you for listening to the voice of the people, Mr Schauer...that is one big reason we love Stowa and stick around watch after watch after watch.


----------



## 2nd-second

2nd-second said:


> I was thinking about buying Antea KS with Milanaise bracelet but I'm not sure now.
> 
> This Marine Blue Limited Edition is amazing and I could buy Antea KS later.
> 
> I'm not sure...
> I'll eat lorazepam like peanuts...


I can't make a decision...

Antea KS is the watch of my dreams but I fell in love with MABLE at first sight.

I want it for everyday use.

MABLE: Engraved caseback sounds great. I usually don't like date but it looks very well on the photo.

Antea KS: I could wait... I wish creme dial come back someday.


----------



## frankcastle914

2nd-second said:


> I can't make a decision...
> 
> Antea KS is the watch of my dreams but I fell in love with MABLE at first sight.
> 
> I want it for everyday use.
> 
> MABLE: Engraved caseback sounds great. I usually don't like date but it looks very well on the photo.
> 
> Antea KS: I could wait... I wish creme dial come back someday.


Only one chance at LE's 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> here is a new_ concept picture_ with the* date* on the dial (i will definetly will do for a part of the 250 watches)
> 
> I have not decided if i should put on 3 or 6 o´clock Position.
> 
> I think it is very attractive to keep the *original 3 o´clock Position* and to use the* original discs *- it makes the watch more authentic.
> (and it will be_ a bit away_ from the 6 o ´clock Position we normally do )
> 
> I am still thinking ,)
> 
> *Decoration of the movement:*
> It will be definitely* not decorated with Code Geneve* or something like that.
> 
> Maybe we put blue screws in it - this can be a option, but still this i will think about if it looks good or not.
> (of course this will be a idea we test because_ the color blue is the idea_ of the watch )
> 
> Pforzheim and Durowe did very good movements, but *never* high decorated - i will keep this.
> 
> A swiss decorated movement will be not authenic for this kind of movement.
> 
> AND: To decorate this movements will have two big problems:
> 
> 1 - the price will be much higher for this watch
> 
> 2 - but for me the same important has the fact:* To loose the movements in this working process will be a desaster* and this sometimes happen.
> One small mistake during the complete decoration process will destroy 250 very worthful movements.
> (it is not possible to reproduce parts of this movement and my stock of repairpavts is very bog, but if a bridge is destroyed it is impossible to reproduce for a* payable* price)
> 
> *This risk is to high!*
> 
> I feel that the basic decoration of the former DUROWE times belongs more to this movement.
> 
> It looks basic but not raw.
> 
> Bye for now
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Just throwing my $0.02 in the mix... not liking the date but by virtue of location. Nothing precluding it from 6:00 to maintain symmetry. That said this is from a non-buyer as I am an extremely proud owner of the Marine Original Blue LE which is essentially a perfect timepiece that never fails to stop me in my tracks to look at it. Date/no date, and location aside, the blue dial is perfectly executed so anyone considering this piece will surely not be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

I'm admitting right now that I'm not knowledgable about this (which is why I'm asking!) so maybe I'm wrong -

If using these date wheels, wouldn't the date window have to be at 3 because of the orientation of the numbers on the wheel?

Unless new date wheels were made, the date would be on it's side if the window were at 6 - is this not correct?


----------



## Zinzan

krisrsolebury said:


> I'm admitting right now that I'm not knowledgable about this (which is why I'm asking!) so maybe I'm wrong -
> 
> If using these date wheels, wouldn't the date window have to be at 3 because of the orientation of the numbers on the wheel?
> 
> Unless new date wheels were made, the date would be on it's side if the window were at 6 - is this not correct?


You are correct. As Jorg said a few days ago:



Jörg Schauer said:


> I think it is very attractive to keep the *original 3 o´clock Position* and to use the* original discs *- it makes the watch more authentic.
> (and it will be_ a bit away_ from the 6 o ´clock Position we normally do )


----------



## 2nd-second

MABLE hands are matt or polished?


----------



## flappylove

There is a handwinding Flieger 40 on the anniversary page, listed separately from the 6498/6497 unitas handwinders. Anyone know what movements might be in these?


----------



## brainless

ETA 2824-2, top version with blued screws,

Volker ;-)

I typed wrong, sorry. Correct is 28*0*4-2, of course.


----------



## mikeand

flappylove said:


> There is a handwinding Flieger 40 on the anniversary page, listed separately from the 6498/6497 unitas handwinders. Anyone know what movements might be in these?


I emailed and was told it will be the ETA 2804.


----------



## flappylove

mikeand said:


> I emailed and was told it will be the ETA 2804.


Thanks. I wonder what the relative merits are of this movement to the 6498. Or differences in quality etc, other than the 6498 providing the small seconds.


----------



## StufflerMike

Do a search here on WUS. ETA/Unitas 6497/6498 vs ETA 2801/2804 has been discussed already.
But one thing you obviously are interested in: the 2804 hacks and basically is a 2801 plus date wheel.
Specs:
Diameter 25.6mm
H= 3.35mm
17 jewels
f = 28800 A/h
power reserve 46h


----------



## flappylove

Many thanks, I will do a search. Does anyone have pictures of the 2801/2804 in action? I have seen pictures of the unitas but don't have the other to compare and can't find it on the stowa site. The thing I find appealing with the unitas is the size of the movement relative to the caseback, i.e. lots of movement, not a lot of caseback 'rim'. Don't know how the 2801 compares. Thanks again.


----------



## StufflerMike

2804 in a competitor's watch









ETA 2801 in a Stowa Flieger









And of course the 2801/2804 does need a spacer in a 40mm case. Diameter is only 26.


----------



## flappylove

That was quick! Many thanks. I guess it is all down to personal taste, but I find the unitas a better looking movement. Don't find that wide spacer as appealing.


----------



## aalin13

flappylove said:


> That was quick! Many thanks. I guess it is all down to personal taste, but I find the unitas a better looking movement. Don't find that wide spacer as appealing.


I agree that the Units look better, but the main appeal of the 2801/2804 is having a centre seconds hand, which is closer to the look of the original Flieger. My preference is a 2801 without a display back for fliegers


----------



## flappylove

I'm hearing you. My preference would be a Flieger Original, but we can't always get what we want. I want a hackable central second flieger with a beautiful swan neck movement that fills the case (just not feeling that big rim on the back of the 2801.) I guess there are three choices for me, compromise the front, compromise the back or walk away. Watch lust is such a painful thing...


----------



## StufflerMike

Buy second hand. The Wempe with CW672 is available for €3200 to €3500 on chrono24. And there's the Tourby and with luck you get a FLO.


----------



## flappylove

Yep maybe thats what I have to do. Never really found any models by other makers that grab me in quite the same way, perhaps I have to dig deeper. Not really explored the second hand market before.


----------



## omeglycine

I didn't actually realize the MABLE is available in the shop now. Just officially placed my order. Debated between my birth year and 250 for the serial #. Went with 250/250.


----------



## debasercl

Not fair, I thought that with the reservation email or at least a newsletter we were gonna be warned about it.
And now you have to pay it in advance...
At least I grabbed my birth year 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

I was surprised to see it available. I'm sure my email reservation would have been honored, but just decided to get it ordered nonetheless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc

debasercl said:


> Not fair, I thought that with the reservation email or at least a newsletter we were gonna be warned about it.
> And now you have to pay it in advance...
> At least I grabbed my birth year
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I don't believe you have to pay in advance. Their system is not very user friendly, so what I did and have done in the past is go the bank transfer route. This way they have your request and they'll get in touch.


----------



## flappylove

So they are now taking orders on the website. The Flieger Klassik, handwinding, no logo, appears with no date but at the very bottom of the webpage listing it has 'date' listed amongst its attributes. I hope this is a mistake.


----------



## bay

Hmm, that is strange. There's no way they don't honor the email orders, though. I'm not going to bother messing with the website until they say it's time.


----------



## martinlaw

I don't know why they suddenly made it available on the website, but I have made my order on the website, despite that I have already reserved through email.
Hope that won't cause any problem.


----------



## taurnilf

Is your number in the list of available numbers?


----------



## martinlaw

taurnilf said:


> Is your number in the list of available numbers?


Yes.


----------



## hidden830726

Received email not to order again and at the bottom of the email show reserved my number/250. Check your email.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

martinlaw said:


> Yes.


Oh no. What if someone picks it up as well? Hope this gets sorted out.


----------



## hidden830726

They are probably cracking their head checking who reserved and who not.

If your number selected already taken, pls respect the priority if another reserved same number before u. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximu5

I just received my order confirmation too. All paid up and eagerly awaiting my new addition!


----------



## hidden830726

Maximu5 said:


> I just received my order confirmation too. All paid up and eagerly awaiting my new addition!


Wait. U paid already?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MITCHY

Why need to pay know the watches Will be available in may/june ?


----------



## hidden830726

If I'm stowa I will ask to pay certain amount to reserve the number. Let's wait for Sandra to revert 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

Date or no date?! I kind of prefer the date version for his retro look and the uniqueness of the date wheel color and font... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L

Any way to reserve the watch without paying the full payment? I'm usually a no date guy, but the date wheel coloring might worth doing a date version


----------



## hidden830726

debasercl said:


> Date or no date?! I kind of prefer the date version for his retro look and the uniqueness of the date wheel color and font...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No date.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

For the Prodiver blue limited, if I remember well, we only had to pay 100€ to reserve and then later what was remaining


----------



## omeglycine

All previous email reservations already have a number reserved (all the early numbers). I ended up giving my number back and went with the one I selected via checkout. If you have a desired number that currently shows as available on the site and have previously made a reservation, you may want to contact them and request that number instead of the number they have reserved for you.


----------



## Peter Atwood

What a gorgeous piece! I'm in for the date version...however, I am unfamiliar with the Durowe movement. Does the date have a quick set feature with the Durowe? Or not? If not I might change to non date as I hate watches that won't let you set the date without going through a big hassle. Also, does the Durowe movement hack?


----------



## StufflerMike

Confirmed: date quick set


----------



## Zinzan

Peter Atwood said:


> What a gorgeous piece! I'm in for the date version...however, I am unfamiliar with the Durowe movement. Does the date have a quick set feature with the Durowe? Or not? If not I might change to non date as I hate watches that won't let you set the date without going through a big hassle. Also, does the Durowe movement hack?


According to a post by Mike earlier in this thread, it does have a quick date set feature, it is not hackable.

BTW, did a quick count of remaining numbers based on the drop-down. Looks like just under half of the 250 are reserved. People seem to like low numbers, repeating numbers, century numbers, and last numbers. I imagine there are a fair number of birth year or birthdays taken as well? I did reserve my two-digit birth year.

I think I'm still leaning towards no-date, but not final on that. I'd really like to see Jorg's final concept art and caseback ideas.

Email from Sandra was unclear regarding deposit, so I asked if there was a deposit amount, and if it could be paid via PayPal rather than bank transfer. I'm pretty sure I paid for my other two Stowas through PayPal. I emailed her, but it will probably be tomorrow before I hear from her.


----------



## hidden830726

My headache now is not the MABLE. It's whether I should get another flieger. Those pic with radium dial looks lovely. But I already have quite a number of flieger. Not sure what to get.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

I also asked and got unclear reply and i dont understand if there must be full payment... then i placed my order with prepayment method wishing that paypal can be also an option... 


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## JohnM

Just to be sure (I need to hear things three times), the Durowe has a quick-set date but the seconds hand doesn't hack? Is a pseudo-hack possible -- where you reverse wind and temporarily stop the seconds hand from moving?


----------



## bay

JohnM said:


> Just to be sure (I need to hear things three times), the Durowe has a quick-set date but the seconds hand doesn't hack? Is a pseudo-hack possible -- where you reverse wind and temporarily stop the seconds hand from moving?


Confirmed no hacking and yes quick-set date. Not sure about the other item.


----------



## flappylove

I hope Sandra is given a big glass of brandy tonight. I think today must have been stressful, I alone sent her five questions, she must have been barraged with emails. I'm very impressed that I was getting same-day replies, given the amount of new models/orders/questions they've had to field today. Another tick for Stowa's personal service


----------



## jermyzy

I'm a little unclear, do all the limited editions come only with solid engraved caseback? Or do we have the option of see-through caseback/solid caseback? I'm also debating if I need another flieger. I got a Type B last year...wish I had waited for these ones with the radium! Thinking about getting a standard flieger...but must have see-through caseback for me. I'm assuming all versions of flieger have the radium dial?


----------



## flappylove

jermyzy said:


> I'm a little unclear, do all the limited editions come only with solid engraved caseback? Or do we have the option of see-through caseback/solid caseback??


It never occurred to me that they may be solid caseback, that would be a crashing disappointment.


----------



## Zinzan

flappylove said:


> It never occurred to me that they may be solid caseback, that would be a crashing disappointment.


Uh-oh, not stopping at 5 emails to Sandra today? ;-) Or is it tomorrow already over there? Close enough, I suppose, as I don't think she'll read it until tomorrow.


----------



## flappylove

Zinzan said:


> Uh-oh, not stopping at 5 emails to Sandra today? ;-) Or is it tomorrow already over there? Close enough, I suppose, as I don't think she'll read it until tomorrow.


Ha ha, poor Sandra, at the mercy of all these geeky anxious stowaristas. I have not committed at this stage, so no need to dash off yet another message! The details on the flieger movements state 'blued screws' surely they wouldn't bother with blued screws if they were using a solid case? Although the website details are a bit unreliable, some manual winds are stated with automatic movements, no date models claim they have the date on them... Fortunately Stowa refine their watches more than their website content!


----------



## Deij

I'm glad Sandra was helpful to you all, not so much for me.

I asked if the 12 marker on the 40mm will be like the sample image or like the standard 40mm, as it's usually really squished on the 40mm and in the sample pic it looks really nice.

"You will find further information about the 12 o’clock marker in our online - shop. "

Oh. 

She must be very busy. I guess the Archimede Bronze is still top of list for vintage style flieger.


----------



## jermyzy

Sent them an email. If it's see-through caseback, I'm placing an order for 40mm handwind flieger to accompany my type b


----------



## flappylove

jermyzy said:


> Sent them an email. If it's see-through caseback, I'm placing an order for 40mm handwind flieger to accompany my type b


Please report your findings


----------



## phli

May I ask why people seem to prefer the handwinding movement to the automatic one on the fliger?


----------



## jermyzy

phli said:


> May I ask why people seem to prefer the handwinding movement to the automatic one on the fliger?


Personal preference. I already have enough automatic watches. For no particular reason, I want my pilot watches and any future dress watches to be hand wind only. It just feels "right" to me.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Thanks Mike and Zinzan. I'm glad it can quick set the date. Kinda surprised it's not hackable though. Can the stem be "leaned on" to make the minute hand stall? I can do that on certain handwound movements sometimes, although I suspect it's not good for the watch. I dunno, actually I am less picky about exact time setting and keeping these days anyway because time is all relative isn't it? ;-) 

Ordered #121 this morning. Nice piece to look forward to this year. 

@hidden, I agree, the Radium Fliegers are so darned tempting. I'm eyeing the handwound 6498 version or one of the chronos.


----------



## jermyzy

flappylove said:


> It never occurred to me that they may be solid caseback, that would be a crashing disappointment.


From page 22, I hope it's an option, as no see-through caseback is dealbreaker for me



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> it is going to be more clear after your comments ,)
> 
> I have decided *to add a solid casebake* with a special engraving !
> 
> This will be IN ADDITION ! - without changing the existing price point ,)
> (i remember discussions with Mr.Hartmut Esslinger he says:* "Try to give the people always more than they ask for or what they expect "*
> 
> Everybody can choose later if he wants to have the solid casebook on the watch or beside the watch !
> 
> And i also will write again: "It will come a non date version and a date version - and it seems that the date on 3 o-clock will work pretty good ,)"
> 
> So , please wait a bit till i have drawn and have done a nice solid casebake for the MABLE.
> 
> And if we do the blue screws i am not sure yet.
> 
> I think to have it pure is good.
> 
> I don´t like the completely engraved Durowe movement - this looks in my eyes overpowered and overdecorated - but this is only my own personal taste.
> 
> I have done by myself 20 years ago in some Digital 1 watches from my Schauer brand - today i don´t know if i would do again- maybe it depens the complete concept of the watch !
> 
> bye for now
> 
> If you are interested the weather in Engelsbrand, please just have a look at the *actual livestream from Engelsbrand *
> http://livestream.com/stowa/events/6938221
> 
> (it is just another try of the technic we will use in the future to stream our *live action* from the* manufacture, building and steps of production your STOWA watches* ,)- so the STOWA banner in front of the sky is just to give us a test of the used technic and how strong it is ,))
> 
> bye for now
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## hidden830726

Wait. I think the solid caseback as jorg said is for the MABLE. It will not be feasible to have it on all flieger LE too. 

When jorg replied, we are in the discussion on whether adding blue screw to the Durowe. 

From my understanding, all LE flieger will be radium dial, engraving on number. The rest is based on the model itself. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jermyzy

^Ahhh, I see. Sorry to add to the confusion. I'm torn between 36mm and 40mm. I already have 40mm Flieger B, maybe I will get the 36mm in type A for my skinny wrists


----------



## flappylove

It is not clear if this is referring to solely the MABLE or the fliegers too. If the fliegers too are offered with both casebacks then that is very tempting. So long as the clear case back still included serial number.


----------



## Zinzan

I only recall Jorg discussing two casebacks in regards to the undecorated Durowe movement. I would not assume two casebacks on the Fliegers, but I can understand your desire for confirmation on that.


----------



## hidden830726

Nah. It doesn't make economical sense for Stowa to offer engrave caseback for all flieger. Off course unless you willing to pay for it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

Agreed, it is not logical and not necessary on the fliegers. Not really a fan of novelty engraved casebacks anyway. So long as the caseback on the fliegers is crystal/clear it is all good. Who knows! I like how the drip-feed of information from Stowa creates a little excitement and pandemonium in the Stowa fraternity


----------



## svetoslav

Not that I don't like the anniversary watches ( I am even contemplating buying one), but I actually hoped for something more extraordinary and special. Just one watch (not 10) with new case, dial, bracelet(strap), something interesting in materials, design or both. I can't understand the Durowe movement incentive. Is it better than an ETA top? I think Jorg should have chosen a different color for the MA giving me and other owners of MOBLE a reason to buy this one too. I imagined one watch in 90 numbers and at a much higher price point. I imagined more imagination.


----------



## StufflerMike

svetoslav said:


> Not that I don't like the anniversary watches ( I am even contemplating buying one), but I actually hoped for something more extraordinary and special. Just one watch (not 10) with new case, dial, bracelet(strap), something interesting in materials, design or both. I can't understand the Durowe movement incentive. Is it better than an ETA top? I think Jorg should have chosen a different color for the MA giving me and other owners of MOBLE a reason to buy this one too. I imagined one watch in 90 numbers and at a much higher price point. I imagined more imagination.


Exactly what I thought as well.

Quote from my post one week ago


> I would have expected something more unique. Something worth to commemorate a 90th anniversary, something new, something smashing, breath taking rather than modifications of the already existing. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> or that
> 
> 
> 
> Something which is also a reminiscene to the watchmaking tradition in and around Pforzheim. Something showing us the achievements of 90 years of watchmaking rather than (just) face lifts.
> 
> *imho*
> First world problem, I know.


So I decided not to (pre)order any of the 90th anniversary watches.


----------



## jermyzy

Confirmed that the fliegers have see-through caseback. Sorry for the confusion.

I'm torn...this is literally the perfect pilot watch I've always been looking for. (40mm or less, see-through caseback, manual wind, vintage lume). I couldn't find this perfect combination for years, so I "settled" for the Stowa Type B last year. Now this comes along, but I'm not sure if I can justify getting a watch so similar...then again, it is my birthday coming up...

I really like the Top Gun Miramar 41mm, but automatic and solid caseback...


----------



## SaoDavi

flappylove said:


> I'm hearing you. My preference would be a Flieger Original, but we can't always get what we want. I want a hackable central second flieger with a beautiful swan neck movement that fills the case (just not feeling that big rim on the back of the 2801.) I guess there are three choices for me, compromise the front, compromise the back or walk away. Watch lust is such a painful thing...


I'm holding out for the FO too. I was a little disappointed that none of the 90th anniversary options were for the FO w/central seconds. I guess I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## martinlaw

SaoDavi said:


> I'm holding out for the FO too. I was a little disappointed that none of the 90th anniversary options were for the FO w/central seconds. I guess I'll just keep waiting.


I agree.
I ordered the Flieger Klassik 40 automatic no logo LIMITED.
I don't like the handwind one because the movement is so small.
In fact, I love the Flieger Original like this:


----------



## ads75

SaoDavi said:


> I'm holding out for the FO too. I was a little disappointed that none of the 90th anniversary options were for the FO w/central seconds. I guess I'll just keep waiting.


I felt the same way. Hand wound FO w/central seconds probably would've separated some more of my money to Stowa. As it is, I don't think I will be getting any of the anniversary models (already have a blue Marine Original and a 40mm 'A' Flieger)


----------



## Fikk

I'm surprised that I didn't see the concept of the Chrono Tachymetre here.









https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+Chrono+Tachymeter+scale+limited+90+years.htm

I was expecting the tachymetre to be on a bezel, not on the dial.


----------



## flappylove

I think the Christmas raffle created some false hope that there would be Flieger Originals in the offing


----------



## skeptyks

I was just wondering, would the flieger klassik 36mm handwind be decorated in a similar manner to the flieger klassik 41mm handwind? 

I understand that they are different movements as the 36mm uses an ETA movement but would the "Stowa" still be inscribed with blue screws in a fashion similar to the image posted 3 posts above?


----------



## skeptyks

Have no idea how to edit a message here - correction: "inscribed with "Stowa" on the movement along with blue screws and other minor detailing".


----------



## SaoDavi

flappylove said:


> I think the Christmas raffle created some false hope that there would be Flieger Originals in the offing


It certainly did for me. I just bought an SMP since the FO didn't make an appearance.

Maybe next year, we'll see only the FO in 3 Limited Edition flavors: black, old radium, and blue. I'd love to be discussing the FOKLE, FORLE, & FOBLE this time next year.

Besides, I need some time to save up.


----------



## Horoticus

SaoDavi said:


> ...the FOKLE, FORLE, & FOBLE...


Nicely done. :-! Echoing some other recent posts, I will keep my wallet sheathed until something better tickles my fancy. ;-)


----------



## svetoslav

I will buy Stowa flieger only if 6498 central seconds is available. Nothing less. Even if I have to wait for the 100th anniversary 

PS: I also do not like how Stowa limited watches are getting out of hand. They are starting to resemble Panerai in that respect. Too many I think. Plus the numbers are getting ever higher. The blue Flieger was 100 pieces, the blue MO - 200, and now the blue MA is 250. Seriously Stowa?


----------



## sleby

the not-so-limited editions


----------



## hidden830726

svetoslav said:


> I will buy Stowa flieger only if 6498 central seconds is available. Nothing less. Even if I have to wait for the 100th anniversary
> 
> PS: I also do not like how Stowa limited watches are getting out of hand. They are starting to resemble Panerai in that respect. Too many I think. Plus the numbers are getting ever higher. The blue Flieger was 100 pieces, the blue MO - 200, and now the blue MA is 250. Seriously Stowa?


I agreed on most of it but bear in mind stowa customer base probably grow over the years. They should have stick it to maybe 200. Since I remember last time LE used to be sold out easily. It may be the economy but I prefer a more thoughtful LE who sold out.

And I urge if possible pls stop the "I want FO bandwagon" or "i will buy if its FO" in this thread. Given chance I would want it too. But for now, please refer to watchrecon and pray. Luck is quite important, cause you will never know when it will appear at for sale or advencalendar or stowa raffles.

Lets focus on the announced LE. Just wait for pysical watch picture.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

svetoslav said:


> PS: I also do not like how Stowa limited watches are getting out of hand. They are starting to resemble Panerai in that respect. Too many I think. Plus the numbers are getting ever higher. The blue Flieger was 100 pieces, the blue MO - 200, and now the blue MA is 250. Seriously Stowa?


Agreed. You got a point here regarding the flood of limited editions. *But*: As long as there is a demand, Jörg will answer this demand, he would be stupid not to do so. 
For me it resulted in the decision not to order one of the 90th anniversary models (as already posted). I do not think I will miss a lot. That being said I am fine with the MABLE being issued in a run of 250 pieces. I can imagine that there is a special interest in the Pforzheim/Black Forest area since it is commemorating both, the Pforzheim 250 anniversary (250 Jahre Goldstadt Pforzheim - Das Jubiläumsfestival) and Stowa's 90th anniversary. A different perspective imho.


----------



## flappylove

hidden830726 said:


> And I urge if possible pls stop the "I want FO bandwagon" or "i will buy if its FO" in this thread. Given chance I would want it too. But for now, please refer to watchrecon and pray. Luck is quite important, cause you will never know when it will appear at for sale or advencalendar or stowa raffles.


I don't think it is a bandwagon, just an idealised iteration of the Flieger. And what is a forum for if not to discuss the watch/watches you idealise and admire? This thread began as a 'what would people like to see from the anniversary edition..' So what better place to discuss the watch people wanted to see?


----------



## hidden830726

flappylove said:


> I don't think it is a bandwagon, just an idealised iteration of the Flieger. And what is a forum for if not to discuss the watch/watches you idealise and admire? This thread began as a 'what would people like to see from the anniversary edition..' So what better place to discuss the watch people wanted to see?


Relax. Off course welcome to share. It's Internet anyway.

The thread started many months before the announcement. Off course I have to ask what LE we want.

I'm just saying let's appreciate the watches.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MITCHY

A Marine with 6498 central second would be very nice LE


----------



## StufflerMike

MITCHY said:


> A Marine with 6498 central second would be very nice LE


...and will not be issued. 
...and would not be a "real" Marine. Almost all Marine chronometers had a seconds sub dial.


----------



## mr_raider

Just received the promo email for this. What exactly will the movement be in handwind fliegers with central seconds?


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Yeah, there are too many of these "limited editions" being released. I would buy them because they look nice, not because they're rare. I'm happy with my LE Stars & Stripes movement which is only one of 75 pieces and has a unique look, but I don't plan on getting any more limited edition watch products with such quantities available.


----------



## debasercl

I don't mind the quantity of the latest limited edition, what are we complaining about?! Of having a fair chance of getting a beautiful especial watch? 250 is not a huge numbers and allows us access to them celebrating this very especial anniversary for them and all the Stowa fans family.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

debasercl said:


> I don't mind the quantity of the latest limited edition, what are we complaining about?! Of having a fair chance of getting a beautiful especial watch? 250 is not a huge numbers and allows us access to them celebrating this very especial anniversary for them and all the Stowa fans family.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No complaints here! Stowa is more popular than it used to be, so it makes sense to me to grow the size of the limited editions as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav

Should popularity determine the limited edition numbers? For me the strategy has to be different. Keep numbers low and let the prices go up. I want exclusivity when I buy a LE watch. It is not acceptable the LE watch to be just 10% more expensive than the standard version. Plus there should be no more than 1 or 2 watches a year that are LE. I also do not like that blue wave. I am not happy that my MOBLE has duplicates through all the model range. How is it limited to 200 when a watch looking almost 90% the same has identical dial color. That makes 450 watches total.


----------



## hidden830726

svetoslav said:


> Should popularity determine the limited edition numbers? For me the strategy has to be different. Keep numbers low and let the prices go up. I want exclusivity when I buy a LE watch. It is not acceptable the LE watch to be just 10% more expensive than the standard version. Plus there should be no more than 1 or 2 watches a year that are LE. I also do not like that blue wave. I am not happy that my MOBLE has duplicates through all the model range. How is it limited to 200 when a watch looking almost 90% the same has identical dial color. That makes 450 watches total.


Welcome to the watch world. The demand will decide.

There's different types of customer / collector out there. You may not happy that 2 LE using the same blue. But some other collectors may cherish that because you will now have a twins LE of MOBLE and MABLE. While the dial color and indices may be the same (subject to confirmation) the case finish (originally revealed by jorg as matte) and movement is very different and off course MOBLE with sub second.

No right or wrong though. They are running a business. They can't be small forever.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

If it's not acceptable to have a LE costing just 10% more than standard, how come you got yourself a MOBLE?

C'mon guys, this year is Stowa's 90th year. This year should have been the year of the FOLEs and MOBLEs. Just be happy you got them earlier. A lot of people don't, so could they have some fun too?


----------



## frankcastle914

77 MABLE left. Looks like 250 will be an appropriate number. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

Yeah, I guess that I'm not selfish or into the "exclusivity" thing, I like the idea of LE but also the idea of sharing the joy with a fair number of Stowa fans that have the same right to be able to buy them, and I love that the price is not much higher, that's so considerate from Stowa, I don't mind the resale price I just want to enjoy a beautiful watch from my favorite brand 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,


thanks for compliments and thanks for the critic for the quantitie of limited editions this year. 

The story is easy and i try to explain:

In the last years we did several limited Editions - one or twice a year.
Our worldwide customers grow step by step and we have collectors who never could get a limited edition for several years now (and several reasons of course) One reason is that our customers live in 24 timezones. 
The result is: it doesn´t matter when we start a newsletter, some of this customers are in bed, some are awake, some are in business without having time, some ar on the way somewhere and so on.... Still if we change the start time of the newsletter (like we do in our christmas special sale) - in the last years the customers who are not satiesfied (because they never couldn´t get a interested limited STOWA watch) was growing and growing. With a few more limited Editions for our 90th anniversary we are trying to give everybody the chance to get a special watch for a fair price (i don´t like the idea to make a watch only more expensive in the reason of a limitation. If we charge a higher price we want to give the people also a higher value! ,)) The year 2017 is a special year and we want to make as much as possible collectors happy. AND: if you think for a limitation you always fighting with so many facts and points - it is realy difficult to make always the the right decision for the bright range of customers you have: One more example: Our Flieger Cklassic collection is now starting from 36 mm up to 43 mm - with our bestseller watches in 40 mm. What STOWA wants to do is easy: To bring the right size and right dial/function for everybody´s taste and everybodys comfortable casesize. We have many customers who wants to have 36 mm fliegerwatch and we have a lot of customers who didn´t bought the Marine Original Blue Limited because they like a bit more a automatic and a smaller casesize. What we believe - and the succes of the limited Edition maybe shows this: There is a very high demand outside for our fair priced and still very special watches. But i also agree that we will not keep this speed in the future ,). AND please don´t forget: the complete amount of watches is still only around 20-25% of our this years planed production. I think this is still something special. And i am sure we will have some of the modells available for a longer time this year - not every watch is sold in the speed we have had this weekend. Another reason for a 250 limited Marine Automatic watch: The jewell and watchindustrie in Pforzheim celebrates this year its 250 anniversary and i do a respectfull view back to Pforzheimer watchindustrie in which STOWA was always a big part. I own also the movement brand DUROWE since 2002 and i have collected a lot of old movements. This circumstance brings the idea to me to launch this 250 watches. I have only one fear: This watch is still not presented in one article or in one magazine. Not regional and not worldwide. I think it will be the same as with many other limited Editions before: Maybe it is to late to get one in a few weeks or a few months. Maybe again some angry watchcollectors  Honestly speaking: It is extremly difficult to do always the right thing - the risc to launch a well balanced calculated, but still interesting watch with a lot of value costs sometimes the sleep in the night! Maybe i did some right decisions, maybe some of them makes a discussion here - thats life and thats what makes the forum so interested! But what i am sure: This watches will be worth the price we charge and all of the customer who buys one of those modells will have always something with a great rate of value for money.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Attached a new picture of a FLieger 36 with the_ old radium color_ (old radium is dine in photoshop!)


----------



## lightspire

Jörg - you are awesome! Thank you for giving customers an equal opportunity to own limited edition watches at fair prices. I think it's amazing to see your responses here on watchuseek! Keep on making great watches, pushing technical limits like the TESTAF T01 and DIN Professional, and paying respect to the beauty and history of STOWA. Bravo!



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> thanks for compliments and thanks for the critic for the quantitie of limited editions this year.
> 
> The story is easy and i try to explain:
> 
> In the last years we did several limited Editions - one or twice a year.
> Our worldwide customers grow step by step and we have collectors who never could get a limited edition for several years now (and several reasons of course) One reason is that our customers live in 24 timezones.
> The result is: it doesn´t matter when we start a newsletter, some of this customers are in bed, some are awake, some are in business without having time, some ar on the way somewhere and so on.... Still if we change the start time of the newsletter (like we do in our christmas special sale) - in the last years the customers who are not satiesfied (because they never couldn´t get a interested limited STOWA watch) was growing and growing. With a few more limited Editions for our 90th anniversary we are trying to give everybody the chance to get a special watch for a fair price (i don´t like the idea to make a watch only more expensive in the reason of a limitation. If we charge a higher price we want to give the people also a higher value! ,)) The year 2017 is a special year and we want to make as much as possible collectors happy. AND: if you think for a limitation you always fighting with so many facts and points - it is realy difficult to make always the the right decision for the bright range of customers you have: One more example: Our Flieger Cklassic collection is now starting from 36 mm up to 43 mm - with our bestseller watches in 40 mm. What STOWA wants to do is easy: To bring the right size and right dial/function for everybody´s taste and everybodys comfortable casesize. We have many customers who wants to have 36 mm fliegerwatch and we have a lot of customers who didn´t bought the Marine Original Blue Limited because they like a bit more a automatic and a smaller casesize. What we believe - and the succes of the limited Edition maybe shows this: There is a very high demand outside for our fair priced and still very special watches. But i also agree that we will not keep this speed in the future ,). AND please don´t forget: the complete amount of watches is still only around 20-25% of our this years planed production. I think this is still something special. And i am sure we will have some of the modells available for a longer time this year - not every watch is sold in the speed we have had this weekend. Another reason for a 250 limited Marine Automatic watch: The jewell and watchindustrie in Pforzheim celebrates this year its 250 anniversary and i do a respectfull view back to Pforzheimer watchindustrie in which STOWA was always a big part. I own also the movement brand DUROWE since 2002 and i have collected a lot of old movements. This circumstance brings the idea to me to launch this 250 watches. I have only one fear: This watch is still not presented in one article or in one magazine. Not regional and not worldwide. I think it will be the same as with many other limited Editions before: Maybe it is to late to get one in a few weeks or a few months. Maybe again some angry watchcollectors  Honestly speaking: It is extremly difficult to do always the right thing - the risc to launch a well balanced calculated, but still interesting watch with a lot of value costs sometimes the sleep in the night! Maybe i did some right decisions, maybe some of them makes a discussion here - thats life and thats what makes the forum so interested! But what i am sure: This watches will be worth the price we charge and all of the customer who buys one of those modells will have always something with a great rate of value for money.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> Attached a new picture of a FLieger 36 with the_ old radium color_ (old radium is dine in photoshop!)


----------



## flappylove

Kudos to you Jorg, For seeking to give your customers both value and satisfaction. It is a very respectable and rare thing in modern business. With all the will in the world you are never going to please everybody, but I think trying to please as many people as you can is a noble aim. I don't want to pay more just because a watch is rare, I want to pay for what the watch is worth. And anyway compared to many brands in the watch world, these are all exclusive numbers! Well done for what you are doing!


----------



## bay

Jorg is the man.


----------



## JohnM

Jorg, you _are_ the man and deserve credit for bringing a historic brand back to life and offering very high quality watches at reasonable prices, with the fit and finish of pieces priced much higher ... and with humility rather than arrogance. I own Rolex, IWC, Omega, Doxa, Aquadive, and other brands and Stowa remains my favorite watch company, the one I most root for to succeed. Surprising to even myself, I own only one Stowa at this point -- a 40mm Flieger, no date, no logo, with 2824-2 COSC movement. It's a simple, understated classic, perfect balance, handsome, and a magnet for compliments.

My dream Stowa would be another Flieger (36-41mm) but with non-ETA, hand-winding movement, Old Radium lume, a central seconds hand (not at 3, 6, or 9), engraving on the case side, and solid or sapphire back. I don't know what this would be called and it's maybe a little different than any of the current anniversary offerings. But what you are doing remains worthy of praise. You're doing everything you can to make the best, most interesting, and enduring watches you can.

John


----------



## Soulspawn

I am actually glad to see stowa increasing the numbers of their limited edition watches.

Case in point, a Flieger black forest LE just popped up for sale in the forums for a 500euro premium over the rrp... All the best to the seller and i hope they get the price they want, but higher volume would help ensure more customers are able to access the LEs at rrp and not pay a large premium for a watch they want just because they missed the launch of the watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Soulspawn said:


> I am actually glad to see stowa increasing the numbers of their limited edition watches.
> 
> Case in point, a Flieger black forest LE just popped up for sale in the forums for a 500euro premium over the rrp... All the best to the seller and i hope they get the price they want, but higher volume would help ensure more customers are able to access the LEs at rrp and not pay a large premium for a watch they want just because they missed the launch of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no issue with there being 250 of a limited edition watch on the 250th anniversary of Pforzheim, rather than just 100 as there was with the limited blue flieger. But beyond a certain point I disagree that the goal should be more accessible resale prices on the secondary market, or that the goal should be "access for all." That's the whole point of a limited edition watch -- exclusivity! Not everyone is supposed to have it.


----------



## omeglycine

To be honest, I have zero concern for if the watch is limited or not. I didn't assign it any value when I made the decision to purchase the MABLE. For me, it's just a MAB (of course with a different and interesting movement).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

For me a limited edition is a chance to get something a little different, that the company doesn't make as a matter of course, rather than wanting to possess something exclusive. But thats just my perception, no more or less valid than someone who likes rarity. Perception, isn't this what makes forum banter fun and also pointless


----------



## SaoDavi

bay said:


> I have no issue with there being 250 of a limited edition watch on the 250th anniversary of Pforzheim, rather than just 100 as there was with the limited blue flieger. But beyond a certain point I disagree that the goal should be more accessible resale prices on the secondary market, or that the goal should be "access for all." That's the whole point of a limited edition watch -- exclusivity! Not everyone is supposed to have it.


In that case, it's just a matter of "limited enough". Is 100 pieces worldwide sufficient for a company producing watches in the upper-end of the "affordable" range? Is 250 enough? Why not only 25? That would be even *more* limited.

Personally, I agree with Jorg's strategy. It's not a long-term, permanent inventory item; but it has enough availability for everyone who wants one to get one.

The alternative would be the situation with the Flieger Original, where there's not nearly enough supply and a lot of disappointed customers.


----------



## mr_raider

Will the radium style superluminova be off white, or more golden, like the Tudor Black bay.


----------



## iim7v7im7

I just placed an order for a _Flieger Klassik 40 Handwinding No Logo LIMITED_. I know the "old radium" style luminova is of course designed to have the "vintage" aesthetic. While I suspect like past implementations like Steinhart etc. that the brightness and longevity will be more akin to C1 Luminova than the C3 typically used in the Flieger Klassik line, perhaps Jorg has a trick up his sleeve (tbd)? There may be multple methods at creating the tint. I have asked Jorg via Sandra about the dial lume. If he answers, I will share it here.

Either way, I want a central seconds, manual wind, hacking no logo Type A Flieger. Deliveries are supposed to begin in May, but I suspect those are the initial deliveries among the 90. It is difficult to actually visualize how it will look because the Stowa website only shows the ETA 2824-2 automatic version, but the dial, case, crown and strap are likely to same (right). I can only assume some similarity to the ETA 2801-2 models of the past (left).


----------



## mr_raider

I'm guessing the handwind will be a 2801 even though the web site says 2824?


----------



## bay

iim7v7im7 said:


> I just placed an order for a _Flieger Klassik 40 Handwinding No Logo LIMITED_. I know the "old radium" style luminova is of course designed to have the "vintage" aesthetic. While I suspect like past implementations like Steinhart etc. that the brightness and longevity will be more akin to C1 Luminova than the C3 typically used in the Flieger Klassik line, perhaps Jorg has a trick up his sleeve (tbd)? There may be multple methods at creating the tint. I have asked Jorg via Sandra about the dial lume. If he answers, I will share it here.
> 
> Either way, I want a central seconds, manual wind, hacking no logo Type A Flieger. Deliveries are supposed to begin in May, but I suspect those are the initial deliveries among the 90. It is difficult to actually visualize how it will look because the Stowa website only shows the ETA 2824-2 automatic version, but the dial, case, crown and strap are likely to same (right). I can only assume some similarity to the ETA 2801-2 models of the past (left).


I may have to stop coming into this thread. Every time I see those pics I feel like I need one of these fliegers...


----------



## iim7v7im7

mr_raider said:


> I'm guessing the handwind will be a 2801 even though the web site says 2824?


No, it says a 2804 (same as a 2801 but with a date wheel).

https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+40+no+logo+limited+90+years+handwindig.htm


----------



## enyn90

Does all the flieger limited edition comes with the old rhodium indices markers i.e. Similar to the picture shown for the 36mm. 

I would be tempted to get the klassic sport flieger if it has it as well.


----------



## bay

enyn90 said:


> Does all the flieger limited edition comes with the old rhodium indices markers i.e. Similar to the picture shown for the 36mm.
> 
> I would be tempted to get the klassic sport flieger if it has it as well.


Yes, that's the distinguishing element of all of these LEs.


----------



## mr_raider

iim7v7im7 said:


> mr_raider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the handwind will be a 2801 even though the web site says 2824?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it says a 2804 (same as a 2801 but with a date wheel).
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+40+no+logo+limited+90+years+handwindig.htm
Click to expand...

Baumuster B says 2824. Typo?

https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+40+Baumuster+B+limited+90+years+handwinding.htm


----------



## iim7v7im7

mr_raider said:


> Baumuster B says 2824. Typo?
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+40+Baumuster+B+limited+90+years+handwinding.htm


Yes, check out the German page...

https://www.stowa.de/Flieger+Baumuster+B+limitiert+90+Jahre+Handaufzug.htm


----------



## thecaptain75

I also ordered a handwind limited edition flieger with no date. I emailed stowa about it and they said it would have an eta 2804 but also that they would modify it to both remove the date wheel and the crown position for setting the date (for the no date model of course).


----------



## iim7v7im7

I received a few clarifying details from Stowa today regarding the ETA 2804-2 caliber being used in the hand wound Flieger with central seconds:

_ETA 2804-2 will come with the Geneva stripes and temperature blued screws. It is planned to make also an anniversary engraving. Please look in our news section and Mr. Schauer will give the information in future._

_We will remove the date wheel and modify the crown position so that the crown won't have the extra position. _
​


----------



## flappylove

Sounds great, just hope the anniversary engraving is subtle. I'd be happy just with the serial number differing from the norm. Don't like a lot of embellishment, keep it simple and pure like the face.


----------



## iim7v7im7

flappylove said:


> Sounds great, just hope the anniversary engraving is subtle. I'd be happy just with the serial number differing from the norm. Don't like a lot of embellishment, keep it simple and pure like the face.


I am with you...:-!


----------



## robi1138

Have mixed feelings about the new Flieger Chrono Tachymeter. I love that there's finally a 43mm version of this watch but it looks like the added width is to accommodate the tachymeter scale and not because the dial is actually bigger. Proportionally speaking, I like the look of the old one better. Also miss the blued hands. Oh well...can't get everything you want.


----------



## mr_raider

flappylove said:


> Sounds great, just hope the anniversary engraving is subtle. I'd be happy just with the serial number differing from the norm. Don't like a lot of embellishment, keep it simple and pure like the face.


Wondering

Wondering if the auto would be better choice for the decorated rotor. On a no date watch, the difference between manual wind and auto is minimal after a few flicks of the wrist.


----------



## debasercl

Is anyone else intrigued by the wooden box for the watches?!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

debasercl said:


> Is anyone else intrigued by the wooden box for the watches?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes I do, along with MABLE....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Lol. After having 10 steel box.. it's good for a change.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

I want more news and final photos! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,


we have received the hands for the STOWA 90th anniversary watches!

They look very nice and we are happy.

Please be advised that we have made pictures with the* serial dials* !!! 
(with C3- green Superluminova!)

The dials are under work and as soon as we have them we make pictures of the right colored dials with the same illuminating color as the hands!

Please be also advised that the small second, the central second and the 30 minute counter hands* are also not the real colored ones !* (at the moent they also serial white colored. This hands will have the same color as the printing of the dial, a nice cream color, matching perfect the vintage look color of the hands.


As you can see, the color of the now received hands and the straps looks very nice in combination.


I feel that this watches will be perfect. 


bye for now


Jörg Schauer


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

WOW! I wasn't paying attention at first, but now I want one of these!


----------



## flappylove

These are going to be some beautiful watches. What at first appeared to be a very subtle special edition offering is leading to some fine looking watches


----------



## Fikk

I was expecting a paler coulour but I'm positively surprised by these pictures.
I may add a flieger to the MABLE in the waiting lounge.


----------



## mr_raider

Fikk said:


> I was expecting a paler coulour but I'm positively surprised by these pictures.
> I may add a flieger to the MABLE in the waiting lounge.


Its really beige. Really, really beige, almost yellow. I have one in order but I am wondering how it will look.


----------



## Horoticus

I'm excited about the color, oh so vintagey. :-!


----------



## Peter Atwood

Wow, spectacular hands! Hope the final effect when the dials are finished to match isn't overpowering. I suspect it will be great though.


----------



## omeglycine

Those pictures of the LE Flieger hands nearly netted another LE purchase, but I _think_ I can resist and continue to patiently wait on my MABLE.


----------



## Horoticus

^ Nearly? Of course you need another watch! Let's just mosey on over to the website and "add to cart", shall we? Those LE fliegers look great! :-!


----------



## Gregormo31

Hi all - my 1st post! Ordered one of the LE fliegers with logo, date complication. Got the watch # to correspond to my son's birth date last year, my wife shouldn't be the only one getting all the recognition treats right?! I'm really excited from the photos Jorg has put up with the hands; the blued steel just goes so well with the radium! It's a exciting feeling not knowing how the final LE product is going to look (a bit like not knowing if my son was going to be a boy or a girl!)

Cheers for now.


----------



## soaking.fused

Color of the hands look super, Jörg! Wonderful.
Looking forward to the release and congrats to all that have already placed an order.


----------



## commanche

Hi Jorg,

If you are reading this, may I know if the radium lume will be as bright as C3? To me, the brightness of the lume also plays an important part, especially on Pilot watches


----------



## dpsaromialos

Hi guys, any photo of the new black forest wooden box?


----------



## ivanlt

commanche said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> If you are reading this, may I know if the radium lume will be as bright as C3? To me, the brightness of the lume also plays an important part, especially on Pilot watches


Take a look at the Tourby Old Radium watch lume:

Tourby Watches - Pilot Vintage

I guess the Stowa will glow with the same intensity.


----------



## brainless

ivanlt said:


> I guess the Stowa will glow with the same intensity.


_I guess _means _I don't know............
_In the past Stowa's luminescence was one of the strongest and brightest compared with other brands.
I'm sure the tritium-style will be the same,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Zinzan

We do know that Old radium super luminova does not glow as bright as C3.


----------



## Vetinari67

Hi, does anyone know whether the Old Radium lume will be applied to the B-dial on alternating numbers only, like the original? I.e. 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 only, leaving 5, 15, 25, 35, 45 and 55 in white?

I'm loving the vintage colour shown in Jorg's photographs, and I'm sure the A-dial will look fantastic. It's a lot browner than I expected however, and I'm beginning to wonder whether the contrast on the B-dial (if any) will be too marked.


----------



## Fikk

It was discussed here and if I remember well, the paint will have the same colour as the lume.


----------



## Vetinari67

Fikk said:


> It was discussed here and if I remember well, the paint will have the same colour as the lume.


Thanks! Phew - I rather recklessly bit the bullet the minute the LE Fliegers were launched, and have been wondering about the dial colours ever since. The pics are very comforting ...


----------



## chickenlittle

I put an order for the 40 mm Flieger A no logo no date handwound. Good thing as they sold out. Now how to explain to my wife that I ordered a watch that looks exactly (in her mind) like the Stowa Flieger A that I have now.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

chickenlittle said:


> I put an order for the 40 mm Flieger A no logo no date handwound. Good thing as they sold out. Now how to explain to my wife that I ordered a watch that looks exactly (in her mind) like the Stowa Flieger A that I have now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Don't XD


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

iim7v7im7 said:


> I received a few clarifying details from Stowa today regarding the ETA 2804-2 caliber being used in the hand wound Flieger with central seconds:
> _ETA 2804-2 will come with the Geneva stripes and temperature blued screws. It is planned to make also an anniversary engraving. Please look in our news section and Mr. Schauer will give the information in future._
> 
> _We will remove the date wheel and modify the crown position so that the crown won't have the extra position. _
> ​


Why Stowa can't accomplish this with their no-date automatic watches I still don't fully understand...


----------



## bay

Holy cow, those hands look incredible. Better than I ever thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

chickenlittle said:


> I put an order for the 40 mm Flieger A no logo no date handwound. Good thing as they sold out. Now how to explain to my wife that I ordered a watch that looks exactly (in her mind) like the Stowa Flieger A that I have now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just go in the closet and point to the dresses/shoes that she has in two different colors. She'll get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

bay said:


> Just go in the closet and point to the dresses/shoes that she has in two different colors. She'll get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget the closet. I will be in the dog house if that's right expression.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ddestici

Jörg Schauer said:


> Please be also advised that the small second, the central second and the 30 minute counter hands* are also not the real colored ones !* (at the moent they also serial white colored. This hands will have the same color as the printing of the dial, a nice cream color, matching perfect the vintage look color of the hands.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the color of the now received hands and the straps looks very nice in combination.
> 
> 
> I feel that this watches will be perfect.


i also really liked them, for sure..
but what about the colour of the numbers on the date discs, for the models ''with date''?

they will also be painted/printed in the same cream colour or; will they still remain ''white'' eventhough all the others (dial, hands & even straps) having the same matching cream colour in these pictures of yours???

and on the baumuster B; will all the hour and minute numbers be the same cream colour but only the ones which have to be lumed will be having lume, or;
will the ones which have to be lumed, be cream colour and the others remain still ''white again'' (a dial; half cream and half white)???

for me; these two are the most important questions, actually!...

regards and please don' t let us become unanswered


----------



## ivanlt

brainless said:


> _I guess _means _I don't know............
> _In the past Stowa's luminescence was one of the strongest and brightest compared with other brands.
> I'm sure the tritium-style will be the same,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Same Super-LumiNova type applied = same luminosity brightness and decay.

As simple as that.


----------



## Doulos Christos

ivanlt said:


> Same Super-LumiNova type applied = same luminosity brightness and decay.
> 
> As simple as that.


That helps a lot.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just ordered the last 40mm Type A dial no logo handwound.

Mike said in an earlier post that the 2804 can hack but, specifically,will the 2804 in the 90th anniversary LE 40mm Flieger be configured to hack?


----------



## mr_raider

Iowa_Watchman said:


> iim7v7im7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a few clarifying details from Stowa today regarding the ETA 2804-2 caliber being used in the hand wound Flieger with central seconds:
> _ETA 2804-2 will come with the Geneva stripes and temperature blued screws. It is planned to make also an anniversary engraving. Please look in our news section and Mr. Schauer will give the information in future._
> 
> _We will remove the date wheel and modify the crown position so that the crown won?t have the extra position. _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Why Stowa can't accomplish this with their no-date automatic watches I still don't fully understand...
Click to expand...

Are the regular no date fliegers different? Do they have the first crown click and another click as you set the time past midnight?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

mr_raider said:


> Are the regular no date fliegers different? Do they have the first crown click and another click as you set the time past midnight?


It's my understanding the date wheel has been removed, but the crown hasn't been modified so there's a phantom crown position.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Doulos Christos said:


> Just ordered the last 40mm Type A dial no logo handwound.
> 
> Mike said in an earlier post that the 2804 can hack but, specifically,will the 2804 in the 90th anniversary LE 40mm Flieger be configured to hack?


Emailed Stowa and Sandra replied quickly saying the 2804 in the 90th anniversary LE 40mm Fliegers will hack. |>


----------



## Rosenbloom

Just pulled the trigger and ordered my first Stowa: Flieger Klassik 40 Handwinding Baumuster B LIMITED *:-d*

It's a birthday present I bought for myself, with the limited number equal to my age. The number will remind me in the future how old when I purchased the watch.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Does anyone remember what they said as far as delivery times go for the fliegers? I know the MABLE was going to be early summer but I'm thinking they said March for the fliegers...or was it May?


----------



## Wanderfalken

Peter Atwood said:


> Does anyone remember what they said as far as delivery times go for the fliegers? I know the MABLE was going to be early summer but I'm thinking they said March for the fliegers...or was it May?


It depends on which model and version you're interested in. March and May are both listed, as are June and July.

You can still find the information by going to the News page on their website.


----------



## yellowtrace

The pictures are stunning.
I've been wanting a small flieger for years, but now that I have a chance I realize I prefer the Partitio I already own.
I think fliegers just look better big, too bad my wrists are too small for it.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

yellowtrace said:


> The pictures are stunning.
> I've been wanting a small flieger for years, but now that I have a chance I realize I prefer the Partitio I already own.
> I think fliegers just look better big, too bad my wrists are too small for it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


I actually like both my fliegers in 36mm and 41mm and have 6.25" wrists. Not the same style but both desirable.
If you have really small wrists then the 36 or 40 mm will do it.


----------



## yellowtrace

Fikk said:


> I actually like both my fliegers in 36mm and 41mm and have 6.25" wrists. Not the same style but both desirable.
> If you have really small wrists then the 36 or 40 mm will do it.


I really wanted the 36. I know that the normal 36 will be available starting next month or so. I just think on a 36, the face seems too... busy? But now that you say you like it. Sigh... I donno, maybe I've been brainwashing myself to save my wallet.


----------



## hidden830726

I'm undecided on another flieger. But I heard it's sold out for 40mm. True? Too busy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

hidden830726 said:


> I'm undecided on another flieger. But I heard it's sold out for 40mm. True? Too busy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think only the Baumuster-A 40mm Handwinding (or "Handwindig" as per the site ) is sold out.


----------



## Rosenbloom

Rosenbloom said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered my first Stowa: Flieger Klassik 40 Handwinding Baumuster B LIMITED *:-d*
> 
> It's a birthday present I bought for myself, with the limited number equal to my age. The number will remind me in the future how old when I purchased the watch.


Wow I pulled the trigger AGAIN! b-)

Tonight when I visited Stowa online store and had a glance on the Marine Blue Limited, I found the number of my birth month and day was available! (It was not available before.) Without hesitation I made a payment for it immediately. ;-)


----------



## Horoticus

Rosenbloom said:


> Wow I pulled the trigger AGAIN! b-)


Giddy. Up. :-!

So what's next?


----------



## JohnM

I went with a 40mm Flieger no logo, no date.

Still unsure regarding the Marine Auto. Not sure about the lack of hacking but appreciate the uniqueness of the watch and Jorg's efforts to preserve the movement and its history. Please convince me that this is a must have Stowa!


----------



## brainless

JohnM said:


> Please convince me that this is a must have Stowa!


You are totally right!
But there are many more Stowas one has to own.................

Volker ;-)


----------



## Fikk

There is a short video on Instagram showing the first models that are ready.
I think there is a 6497 with the small second at 9, a klassic sport, a klassic 36 and a klassic 40, all with a A dial.

In the comment, they say that more pictures will be available on Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## StufflerMike

instagram link


----------



## Rosenbloom

stuffler said:


> instagram link


Am I the only one finding the lume colors on the hands and on the dial different? :roll:


----------



## Fikk

Rosenbloom said:


> Am I the only one finding the lume colors on the hands and on the dial different? :roll:


To me the lume of the hands looks more yellow than the dial colour on this video.
We'll see on the pictures.


----------



## Fikk

And now there is also a lume shot


__
http://instagr.am/p/BR0zQY4BqjN/


----------



## chickenlittle

Fikk said:


> To me the lume of the hands looks more yellow than the dial colour on this video.
> We'll see on the pictures.


To me, the dial looks like it got a natural tan outdoors whereas the hands looks like they got the Donald Trump special orange treatment.

Should I be worried?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Yep, noticed the inconsistent color between dial markers and hands. Hopefully it's just the picture


----------



## sleby

is it possible that the base colour is seen through the lume and hence the difference? base on the hands is blue and white on the dial.
i mean the difference is clearly visible, it cannot be just the video.


----------



## Inq

There's a new vid on instagram, lume colour on the hands definitely looks darker than the dials... I'm still on the fence and waiting for some daylight pictures.

Catalin


----------



## commanche

sleby said:


> is it possible that the base colour is seen through the lume and hence the difference? base on the hands is blue and white on the dial.
> i mean the difference is clearly visible, it cannot be just the video.


Yea, thats what I thought too. But the standard version with C3 is consistent though.


----------



## chickenlittle

Lumegate may turn out to be the biggest scandal since the new logo. 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

Yes, the hands do appear to be darker in color than the dial lume. I'm concerned but I also trust Jorg to get things right, whatever it may take.


----------



## hidden830726

Hmm. I actually find it better with the different between markers and hands. The create contrast. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

chickenlittle said:


> Lumegate may turn out to be the biggest scandal since the new logo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


From what I am seeing in f2, the real lumegate involves IWC Pilots.


----------



## ddestici

commanche said:


> Yea, thats what I thought too. But the standard version with C3 is consistent though.


Somethings are subjective, i guess..

the word ''consistent'' may had been replaced with: ''boring'' by some other ones; right?.. At least for this colour option, the difference seen on the videos, is somehow highlighting the hands to me..

and my subjective critisizm would be the small hands actually.. Come on; is it really that much impossible to produce them also lumed? I mean; it is nothing different than the short version of the seconds hand of type A or baumuster b :think:


----------



## flappylove

No the difference would just be wrong, and certainly wouldn't be acceptable. But it is speculation isn't it, none of the images are clear enough for us to really know.


----------



## ivanlt

commanche said:


> Yep, noticed the inconsistent color between dial markers and hands. Hopefully it's just the picture


Do not worry. I am pretty sure that colour will be consistent and even throughout hands and dial markers.

Take a look at this video (Stowa Prodiver Blue Limited). It was posted on Instagram by Stowa long before actual watches went on sale.

Do you notice the greenish colour of the hands? On the production batch they are white and they look exactly the same as the dial markers.


----------



## hidden830726

Someone should summon boss on this. Since I'm not buying so I,'ll just keep in view... interesting... lumegate hhaha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf




----------



## taurnilf

Regarding lume,

"Please note - as it can be seen in the pictures - that the luminous mass of the hands and the dial can vary slightly. This is due to the process of manufacture and the concept of the watch. Hands as well as the dials are coated by hand with luminous mass (dials) and filled (hands). This process results in different layer thicknesses of the luminous mass and thus also different color gradings, but this supports the overall impression - VINTAGE - of the watch."

-from the Newsletter.


----------



## Rosenbloom

taurnilf said:


> View attachment 11260050


Wow the Marine Blue is beautiful! I am lucky to have ordered one!!


----------



## commanche

Hmmm...about the lume, I guess this is an acquired taste.


----------



## hidden830726

The Mable looks tasty.

Btw anyone interested to opt out from flieger A handwind? Haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

It will be interesting to see the different reactions (including mine) once the fliegers start arriving.

Will it be lumegate or lumevana?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

Anticipation is making us delirious. Enough with these 'arty' angled photos, give us the face-on image and let the baying crowd assess the offerings. On a positive note, the limited edition markings on the back have been done in a very subtle and pleasing way.


----------



## bay

I am eagerly awaiting mikestuffler's usual Baselworld shots.


----------



## StufflerMike

bay said:


> I am eagerly awaiting mikestuffler's usual Baselworld shots.


No such shots.


----------



## bay

stuffler said:


> No such shots.


Oh no! Well I suppose I'm eagerly awaiting someone else's, then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanlt

taurnilf said:


> Regarding lume,
> 
> "Please note - as it can be seen in the pictures - that the luminous mass of the hands and the dial can vary slightly. This is due to the process of manufacture and the concept of the watch. Hands as well as the dials are coated by hand with luminous mass (dials) and filled (hands). This process results in different layer thicknesses of the luminous mass and thus also different color gradings, but this supports the overall impression - VINTAGE - of the watch."
> 
> -from the Newsletter.


I did not expect this but still I do like the overall looks.

These pilot limited series have a unique feature only seen so far on the FO and the Klassic 36mm: lume on all dial markers. |>


----------



## iggy-th

Woohhhhhh............. Just ordered the Flieger Klasskik Chrono 43mm Tachymeter Scale........ (09/90)

Wait Wait Wait........


----------



## Fikk

iggy-th said:


> Woohhhhhh............. Just ordered the Flieger Klasskik Chrono 43mm Tachymeter Scale........ (09/90)
> 
> Wait Wait Wait........


I can't wait till you can share pictures!


----------



## flappylove

Feel sorry for everyone who ordered the MABLE. 
Having to choose between the polished and brushed cases, they both look really special. Can't say which i'd choose but fortunately/unfortunately i don't have to make that decision. Have the pics changed anyone's preferences?


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Yeah I certainly have that issue.

I originally ordered a MABLE matte, no date. My reasons were 1)I feel a matte finish will reduce likelihood of scratches 2) safe from smudges.

Now after seeing the polished finish I am pondering to polished (to such an extent that I am irritating my wife - posturing with deep thoughts as though pondering to solve World Hunger). 

Not helped that pictures of the original stowa deck timepieces showed polished finish (I am a sucker for 'historical' repros hence also the somewhat irrational leanings towards overpriced Leicas).


----------



## omeglycine

flappylove said:


> Feel sorry for everyone who ordered the MABLE.
> Having to choose between the polished and brushed cases, they both look really special. Can't say which i'd choose but fortunately/unfortunately i don't have to make that decision. Have the pics changed anyone's preferences?


I just put in a request to change to polished. I assume it won't be an issue, but if it is, I'll still be thrilled with the brushed.


----------



## wkw

I also ordered a MABLE matt without date. Now I'm considering to change it to a date version. 
To me, the dial of the prototype watches seems hollow. I never have that feeling before.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

I have asked Sandra about the Tachymeter Scale is if the scale is going to be white or radhium color, is it going to lume like hours-minutes marker ?
but she says the design has not been finalized yet..... That's the most exciting part of being Stowa's Fan 
Only the answer is "the lume is certainly Green"

Do you guys expect any special engraved on the Rotor for 90th anniversary? Seems like I do ...... but if Jorg's decision is to do nothing with that I might upgrade to Handwidning movement instead.

Let's wait til July then for whatever come out.... but I do trust in Stowa's sense of design and decision



Fikk said:


> I can't wait till you can share pictures!


----------



## hidden830726

I'm still undecided on brush or polished since I have the polished MOBLE. Suggestion?

I do realised that the hands gonna be polished..... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

hidden830726 said:


> I'm still undecided on brush or polished since I have the polished MOBLE. Suggestion?
> 
> I do realised that the hands gonna be polished.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Rather go for polished case to match those hands
even though I always think

Arabic --> Brushed
Roman --> Polished

but that was different hands style


----------



## hidden830726

I saw a post at Instagram but now the pic gone.. anyone also saw that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq

Saw one on Fratello watches. There is some difference between hands and dial in terms of lume color.










Catalin


----------



## Fred0

Inq said:


> Saw one on Fratello watches. There is some difference between hands and dial in terms of lume color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalin


I'm a bit torn. I like the idea of the lumed shots (full dial) and seconds hand hacking but I'm underwhelmed about the marked difference in colour of the lume of the hands and dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

hidden830726 said:


> I'm still undecided on brush or polished since I have the polished MOBLE. Suggestion?
> 
> I do realised that the hands gonna be polished.....


I'm leaning towards polished, but the original concept art showed the brushed case and it looked great. Both prototypes look great.

If I had the MOBLE, I'm pretty sure I'd lean towards the brushed MABLE, which should make a nice, complimentary pair.


----------



## hidden830726

I just ask myself. Why can't the hands be blue? What is stowa famous For? Blue hands?

Edit: I mean for flieger

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Some rough pictures from Basel 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## chickenlittle

I'm not torn anymore. Going to cancel my order today.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

I think jorg should give the option for either blue hands or old radium hands. This will salvage some torn customer 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Wait, the hands look brushed.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

I have opted out from the limited flieger and changed my order to a normal serial flieger.
I am keeping my order of limited Blue Marine though.


----------



## Zinzan

hidden830726 said:


> I just ask myself. Why can't the hands be blue? What is stowa famous For? Blue hands?
> 
> Edit: I mean for flieger


Lol. Was seriously scratching my head thinking about blued hands on a blue dial!


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

I have opted out of MABLE (serial no 004).

Those interested can email Sandra promptly.


----------



## kakefe

hidden830726 said:


> Wait, the hands look brushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nope ... hands are polished

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## ddestici

Well; seems like i got my answer as below:



Its a strange feeling that i have now: being not able to say i like it, or not... :/


----------



## ddestici

ddestici said:


> i also really liked them, for sure..
> but what about the colour of the numbers on the date discs, for the models ''with date''?
> 
> they will also be painted/printed in the same cream colour or; will they still remain ''white'' eventhough all the others (dial, hands & even straps) having the same matching cream colour in these pictures of yours???
> 
> and on the baumuster B; will all the hour and minute numbers be the same cream colour but only the ones which have to be lumed will be having lume, or;
> will the ones which have to be lumed, be cream colour and the others remain still ''white again'' (a dial; half cream and half white)???
> 
> for me; these two are the most important questions, actually!...
> 
> regards and please don' t let us become unanswered


Well; seems like i got my answer as below:




Its a strange feeling that i have now: being not able to say i like it, or not... :/


----------



## flappylove

hidden830726 said:


> I just ask myself. Why can't the hands be blue? What is stowa famous For? Blue hands?
> 
> Edit: I mean for flieger
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wouldn't that render the lume a bit useless? I mean, what is the point of seeing the numbers in the dark if you can't see the hands?


----------



## catlike

I haven't been following this thread but I could have sworn that when I looked at the Stowa site yesterday that the MABLE was sold out? Now there are 11 available?


----------



## Rosenbloom

catlike said:


> I haven't been following this thread but I could have sworn that when I looked at the Stowa site yesterday that the MABLE was sold out? Now there are 11 available?


I saw that too. That means 11 people had changed their mind and cancelled their orders.


----------



## flappylove

Rosenbloom said:


> I saw that too. That means 11 people had changed their mind and cancelled their orders.


Ditto for the handywindy flieger too. Its strange because I'd have thought the released photos would create more lust than regret. The watches look beautiful.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just check Stowa's site. 
The 40mm 90th flieger handwound were sold out (thought I got the last one), now there are 9 available.


----------



## catlike

catlike said:


> I haven't been following this thread but I could have sworn that when I looked at the Stowa site yesterday that the MABLE was sold out? Now there are 11 available?





Rosenbloom said:


> I saw that too. That means 11 people had changed their mind and cancelled their orders.


Now there are 12.

It's interesting, I nearly ordered a brushed case model when they first released the pre-order but now after seeing the photos I _probably_ would have changed to polished.

I guess there would be changes of mind between brushed/polished and date/no date, but that wouldn't necessitate cancelling? It seems that these cancellations have followed hot on the heels of the release of the photos. I can understand it in the case of the fliegers due to the lume but I wonder what people are thinking with the MABLE?


----------



## victorarmd

MABLE quick view

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSBQLsxgexU/

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Ok. The w&w video win me over with polished case.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Not sure you can read too much into timing of changes on availability counts. They've been changing throughout preorder phase, but not as pronounced when we go from 55 available to 58, then down to 54, then back up to 57. We also don't know that all 12 cancellations occurred in the past 24 hours.

But I'm sure there are some minds changing as new watches are released from other brands.

EDIT: And now down to 2 available, but I'm sure it will continue to go up and down until payments are required.


----------



## hidden830726

flappylove said:


> Wouldn't that render the lume a bit useless? I mean, what is the point of seeing the numbers in the dark if you can't see the hands?


Blue hands also have lume










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

That smudge on the lug convinced me to stay with the matte case...otherwise a thing of beauty that dial, the only other I have that can compare to it is my Seiko Presage Urushi..Can hardly wait to see it in person.


----------



## Zinzan

hidden830726 said:


> Blue hands also have lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


:-?


----------



## hidden830726

Zinzan said:


> :-?


I'm replying to flappylove comment as above.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

hidden830726 said:


> I'm replying to flappylove comment as above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


But the flieger hands already are blued??? They have lume also. So you are asking for the option that is already standard?


----------



## B....

kakefe said:


> Some rough pictures from Basel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Thank you very much for the photos. Nice to see that Flieger lineup for the relative size perspective. Wish I was there. Got any more? ;-)
B.
Edit: That B dial Flieger is stunning!


----------



## Rosenbloom

Thanks for the photos! Is it their first time making type B Flieger with date?


----------



## ddestici

Rosenbloom said:


> Thanks for the photos! Is it their first time making type B Flieger with date?
> 
> View attachment 11291042


right. And the only handicap of a date window in a baumuster b is; the big gap in a lumeshot, because of the lume pattern of the baumuster b!..

well the only thing i am confused about with these fliegers is that: this old rhadium colour of hands is not able to establish enough ''contrast'' with the heated blue colour of the frames, as much tthe ''white'' hands colour of the regular fliegers does.... :/ what do you think guys?...


----------



## B....

With regard to the above post, I think if you are using the quoted photo as reference for contrast you must consider the lighting. I think it's all good in your hand & not a concern.
B.


----------



## iggy-th

ddestici said:


> right. And the only handicap of a date window in a baumuster b is; the big gap in a lumeshot, because of the lume pattern of the baumuster b!..
> 
> well the only thing i am confused about with these fliegers is that: this old rhadium colour of hands is not able to establish enough ''contrast'' with the heated blue colour of the frames, as much tthe ''white'' hands colour of the regular fliegers does.... :/ what do you think guys?...


I don't think either White or Old Radhium will give a clear color of Blue Steel in that position.
The Blue Steel will shine Blue when it contacts to diagonal lights direction.


----------



## Fred0

Yeah. Not concerned about the blued hands as they will contrast nicely. It's the colouration difference between the radium of the hands & dial. I had a look at the Tourby pilot that uses old radium and the dial & hands are the same. This is the dilemma of not trying before you buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddestici

iggy-th said:


> will shine Blue when it contacts to diagonal lights direction.


I totally agree with that and actually i wasnt referencing that photo for it...

In anycase white is a lighter color than that yellowish old radium and lighter means will show a stronger contrast with that darker blue.. It is even same situation between the markers on the dial and the black dial itself...

But i am not trying to say also: it will not have the same contrast with the white has, so it won' t seem as beatiful as the white one... we have to wait for a photo with a diagonal light falling on the hands i guess.. :/


----------



## Opensider

I will start by saying that I am the proud owner of three Stowa watches and I think they are beautiful. I am extremely happy with them all and I consider myself a strong supporter of Stowa.

However...

I have ordered a Limited Edition Flieger and like a number of other people who have taken the trouble to post here, I am concerned about the very obvious disparity in colour between the old radium lume on the dial and hands.

I do not think anyone believes there should, rightfully, be any such marked colour difference.

Stowa has explained the technical reason for the colour difference, and attempted to position the disparity as being a representation of accurate/realistic vintage appearance. I am disappointed in this statement, because I believe it is an attempt to justify something that was unplanned, that is incorrect, and something that should be rectified.

What is the basis of my opinion?

1. Below is the depiction of the limited edition watch from the Stowa website. The colour of the lume on the dial and hands is very clearly identical. Thus I think we can fairly state that Stowa intended producing hands and dials with the exact same tone of lume colour.









2. If one looks at photos of actual vintage 55mm Stowa Fliegers, none I have seen have colour disparities between the hands and dial. See the photo below. The video posted a few days ago on Stowa's Instagram page (showing the Limited Editions alongside a real vintage 55mm Stowa Flieger) is also telling: to my eyes there is no discernible difference in the colour of the lume on the hands and dial on the real vintage 55mm Flieger.









As Fred0 says in his post above, the lume on the Tourby Pilot Vintage matches perfectly. Have a look at the anniversary Seamaster, Railmaster and Speedmaster models Omega has shown at Basal. Their old radium hands and dials match perfectly.

Perhaps most telling of all is my white Stowa Partitio. The colour of the old radium lume on the hands and dial also matches perfectly! Clearly it is possible to achieve a colour match.

I am disappointed that Stowa has not decided to rectify this matter. I would have thought it possible to use a lighter tone of old radium lume on the hands in order to better match the colour of the lume on the dial. Rightly or wrongly I have the feeling this has been put in the "too hard basket", and that to me does not represent the quality or attention to detail I have come to expect from Stowa.

Hopefully we will see some better photos of the Limited Edition Fliegers over the course of the next few days and fingers-crossed these photos will ease the concerns I, and clearly a number of other people, have.


----------



## chickenlittle

I don't believe we will see "better" photos. The photos and videos we've seen were pretty much consistent.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

I know little about the technical stuff of lume application on hands and dial. Yet when I firstly ordered (but now have cancelled) a limited flieger, I didn't expect the color difference. Since it is the old radium lume that distinguishes the limited fliegers from the serial ones, I do think Stowa must make the color scheme "perfect". Unfortunately it seems to turn out that my understanding of "perfect" is not what Stowa are attempting. Although the color difference is said to be of a kind of vintage style, I am sorry to say that I can't see the point of paying a higher price for the color difference.

From the fact that some watch lovers opted out and the limited fliegers are not selling fast, Stowa should know very well now what some customers are thinking. 

I still see Stowa a maker of beautiful watches. I am still looking forward to my Marine Blue Automatic Limited and my serial Flieger.

Cheers


----------



## chickenlittle

Like another member mentioned I feel this was a mistake that Stowa isn't willing to make right. This is the second biggest disappointment since the new logo to me.


----------



## JohnM

I'm disappointed too and can only hope that Jorg will reconsider and delay the shipping of these watches until the hands are re-done. Yes, there will be a cost in time but, in the end, the watches will be beautiful and Stowa will have upheld its reputation for high quality, customer service, and attention to detail. As Will Rogers said, 'It takes a lifetime to build a good reputation, but you can lose it in a minute.'


----------



## Zinzan

I'm never planned to buy one of the Limited Edition Fliegers, but...



Opensider said:


> ... to my eyes there is no discernible difference in the colour of the lume on the hands and dial on the real vintage 55mm Flieger.


To my eyes, there is a difference.



> As Fred0 says in his post above, the lume on the Tourby Pilot Vintage matches perfectly.


Actually, I do see a difference in the pictures here.

That said, I was surprised at the visible difference in lume color in the prototypes. I guess it's more difficult to match the colors, given the technical aspects of applying lume to hands and dial, then maybe we thought?

Yes, the vintage on my Omega Seamaster 300 matches perfectly, but it's a different dial (lume not printed/coated directly onto the surface of the black dial) and different hands (polished silver, not blued), and different manufacturing resources altogether.

Definitely not suggesting anyone should buy this if they don't like it, but maybe should be more understanding of the reality of the situation?


----------



## ddestici

isnt it really strange? the colour difference between the hands and the dial seems better (almost none!) for tha small seconds flieger than the type A one below?



And for the baumuster; things are getting more confusing.. From the announcement of this series; i ve sent mails to them and i asked even in here..

1-) Baumuster B has a different lume pattern than type A; cause not all the numbers are lumed. Even in regular one, if you look too close to the dial, you will be able to see the slight colour difference between the numbers which are lumed and the ones which are not (especially in some special incoming light angles..)

So in limited series i was expecting smth. like; the numbers which shouldnt be lumed also must be printed or painted to the same colour (with a non-luminous paint) with the numbers which are lumed have..

2-) The date choice for the baumuster came really interesting to me in two ways:
first; it will be a ''first time'' for baumusters to have date
second; the eta 2804 wont need any special modification; both pulled positions of the crown will have their functions.

But the date option just getting the colour issue more complicated.. cause it is bringing a third colour: white!! 
Isnt it possible to print some date discs in a way that the date numbers will have that same colour?

And again because of the lume pattern of baumuster B, a date window and disc will cause a big gap of dark in a lumeshot.. Isnt it possible to have that date disc also be lumed? 
(Like the example below)



for me; a 90th anniversary limited flieger of stowa should have a date disc lumed and painted in that same yellowish colour. (I would be ok with an increase on that price, but thats only me, of course..)

So seems like there is a watch which can really be beautiful like a dream, but needing smth. to be changed, for sure!..


----------



## ddestici

and if there will be smth to be done about the colour difference; it should be getting the numbers darker, instead of getting hands lighter.. Cause the second option would make the limited fliegers to seem closer to the serial ones, i guess.. 

Anyway i will be choosing to wait for deciding either to get or to cancel my baumuster B...


----------



## flappylove

ddestici said:


> and if there will be smth to be done about the colour difference; it should be getting the numbers darker, instead of getting hands lighter.. Cause the second option would make the limited fliegers to seem closer to the serial ones, i guess..
> 
> Anyway i will be choosing to wait for deciding either to get or to cancel my baumuster B...


Agreed. When it was first announced, I imagined a colour like that on the hands rather than that on the numbers.


----------



## B....

I came across this watch of another brand with old radium lume. Same disparity. I actually LIKE IT! I'm in!
B.


----------



## Inq

Err, that's a vintage B-uhr, probably relumed at some point or with discoloration to the dial. Non-matching hands and dial are not what you'd want on a contemporary watch. I actually love Stowa and owned 2 fliegers before the changed to the horrible logo, still kicking myself for selling...


Edited: Forgot to mention the hands on the above pictured example probably belong to an A model, the hour hand being too long for the B dial, which would make the watch a franken of sorts...

Catalin


----------



## B....

It's OBVIOUSLY a vintage Flieger. You can't be serious about re-lume can you? It's the vintage colour OR discolouration that appeals to me.
B.


----------



## Inq

If the look suits you, I'm not going to argue. Regarding the relume, it wouldn't be the first time a vintage flieger has the dial refinished. In my honest opinion, I wouldn't wear a new watch that has different colour lume on the dial and hands, it looks amateurish... But again, it's a matter of personal taste, just like the beat up version that Laco sells.

Catalin


----------



## Opensider

Interesting. Here's a photo of a Stowa vintage Flieger. The best place to compare the difference between the colour of the lume on the dial and hands is the tip of the seconds hand; where it is hiding one of the dial's minute markers. I can see no discernible difference in the colour of the tip of the seconds hand and the minute markers either side of it. If there is a difference, it's very subtle! (What an amazing watch by the way!)


----------



## hidden830726

Matt case MABLE









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

I think that picture confirms my choice


----------



## Inq

Stowa posted a close up pic of the 36mm flieger le on instagram. Lume application on the dial looks less clean than the regular model, closer to the actual vintage piece.

Catalin


----------



## ivanlt

Inq said:


> Err, that's a vintage B-uhr, probably relumed at some point or with discoloration to the dial. Non-matching hands and dial are not what you'd want on a contemporary watch. I actually love Stowa and owned 2 fliegers before the changed to the horrible logo, still kicking myself for selling...
> 
> Edited: Forgot to mention the hands on the above pictured example probably belong to an A model, the hour hand being too long for the B dial, which would make the watch a franken of sorts...
> 
> Catalin


I love the new logo, it is modern and subtle on the dials thanks to its dimensions. I have ordered a Flieger 40 Automatic no logo 90th anniversary edtition and, if it were available with logo, I would have chosen the logo version.

And regarding the slightly differences between the lume on the dial markers and the hands it is not a deal breaker for me so I am not going to cancel my order.

Plus this instagram video shows nice wooden boxes! 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSDh2hvh_07/


----------



## B....

Here's a "non-franken" vintage. Whatever.

Re. 90th anniv. Flieger orders: There may be those who are unwilling or unable to adjust to change. That's understandable. It more often than not can be quite unsettling. But I prefer this new and exciting look. My Flieger Classic LIMITED order is solid. I am of the opinion that the day will come when these particular Fliegers (all 90th anniv. Flieger models), will be an exceptional acquisition.
B.


----------



## hidden830726

Btw MABLE was mentioned in this video by wus:






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

When gazing at the above Flieger photo I can't help but get to day-dreaming a bit. One must admit that there is a good chance of some incredible history to that watch considering it's condition & patina. Perhaps the officer who strapped it over a flight suit climbed into the cockpit of a Bf 109 & took it into a dogfight or other mission. Perhaps many times.
I understand that navigators wore these watches and if my day dream has no logic - I will stand corrected. I will enjoy it until then. ;-)

Wartime Flight Officers, as was common, had a special kindred feeling for each other, regardless of the colours they wore. I would suggest that only THEY could fully understand that. It is a privilege, I feel, to honour such a tradition & effort with a Flieger watch. 
B.


----------



## B....

hidden830726 said:


> Btw MABLE was mentioned in this video by wus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 All 250 are claimed as of now, so it looks like a great investment. Can't wait to hear the reviews.
B.


----------



## chickenlittle

I am the proud owner of two Stowas, but when I gaze at the 2017 Flieger LE's I can't help but imagine the look on whoever at Stowa first put the hands and dials together must have been something like this...


----------



## Vetinari67

B.... said:


> Here's a "non-franken" vintage. Whatever.
> 
> Re. 90th anniv. Flieger orders: There may be those who are unwilling or unable to adjust to change. That's understandable. It more often than not can be quite unsettling. But I prefer this new and exciting look. My Flieger Classic LIMITED order is solid. I am of the opinion that the day will come when these particular Fliegers (all 90th anniv. Flieger models), will be an exceptional acquisition.
> B.
> View attachment 11312018


Many thanks for the pic, B... I think that settles it for me. I also note that on the video that Stowa posted on Instagram there _appears _to be a vintage Stowa flieger in the glass display and the hands seem to be a different colour too. If anything it may make it look more vintage that there is a colour difference (which, after all, is the look that I'm going for). My Flieger Klassik LE order is also solid.


----------



## commanche

^ Please bombard us with tonnes of pictures once you get it!


----------



## Vetinari67

Haha .. will do my best, Commanche!


----------



## B....

Along with the B dial vintage Fliegers showing the colour difference in dial / hands , here's an A dial vintage Flieger with similar colouring. ( for your perusal. |> ) Last one - I promise.
B.


----------



## JohnM

^ ... very interesting B.

I wonder what explains the dramatic color difference between dial and hands. Would you (or others) guess that this is due to a service change somewhere along the line, a difference in aging between dial and hands, or simply the original look and intent of the watch?


----------



## Zinzan

Well, the original lume color of these true vintage watches was white, wasn't it? So the different color variations due to layer depths of the luminous mass probably came over time as the patina developed.


----------



## B....

JohnM said:


> ^ ... very interesting B.
> 
> I wonder what explains the dramatic color difference between dial and hands. Would you (or others) guess that this is due to a service change somewhere along the line, a difference in aging between dial and hands, or simply the original look and intent of the watch?


That's the real puzzle to me also. 
In my searching I've seen multiple shades of colouring on vintage Fliegers. Whether that is due to the aging (I doubt that) or perhaps the hands treatment was enhanced to ensure a brighter read in a dark cockpit. The 4 companies that had the contracts probably sourced the hands & dials from multiple suppliers due to enormous quantities needed in a short period of time. This could account for colour variation I suppose. I hope someone will enlighten us on this. Whatever the reason, I am delighted that we are getting that same relative vintage appearance with the 90th anniv. LE Fliegers. 
B.
Edit: I'll be changing my avatar colouring soon.


----------



## hidden830726

Hmm. I just realised the chrono tachymter is 43mm... hmm 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Zinzan said:


> Well, the original lume color of these true vintage watches was white, wasn't it? So the different color variations due to layer depths of the luminous mass probably came over time as the patina developed.


Could it be that the dials markers were non luminous white paint & only the hands were painted with radium lume? If you were to consider the time element & quantities & expense involved at wartime, then this scenerio would at least be plausible. 
As we can see with the 90th anniv. LE Fliegers, the lume is more yellowish in colour (more in line with the hands colour on the vintage.)
B.
edit: I have also seen photos where the dial markers are yellowish lume, so there may be some kind of random selection or change in production involved with how the company's products were manufactured. Perhaps different branches of the Luftwaffe had different production requirements. 
Darkening of the colours of the paint with age is likely to a degree but would not account for the 2 different colours I believe.


----------



## JohnM

Apart from the (interesting) question of how very old vintage Fliegers got to look the way they do is the question of whether Jorg's original intent was to have the dial and hand colors match. As we know, it is an imperfect world and manufacturing processes can yield unpredictable results.


----------



## B....

JohnM said:


> Apart from the (interesting) question of how very old vintage Fliegers got to look the way they do is the question of whether Jorg's original intent was to have the dial and hand colors match. As we know, it is an imperfect world and manufacturing processes can yield unpredictable results.


It's also entirely conceivable that "an imperfect world" & "unpredictable results" stretched all the way back to WW2. IT DOESN'T MATTER!!! >>> We're getting a vintage signature NOW to honour the past - whether by design or not. b-). I can't speak for anyone else but I just got lucky. Be well people!
B.


----------



## Zinzan

Still, I'd love to hear Jorg's take on this.


----------



## chickenlittle

B... are you applying for a sales job at Stowa? 😉


----------



## chickenlittle

I'm pretty sure this was not Jorg's intention. Why else would they make the lume match in the pre-production pictures if this was not the intent?

For a Limited Edition priced at a premium over their serial Fliegers, I expected better QC than this.


----------



## B....

chickenlittle said:


> B... are you applying for a sales job at Stowa? 


Nah, just goin' for a free watch.


----------



## Fred0

Exactly. I don't buy the spiel about the hands being 'aged' to replicate WW2. If it was intentional the earlier pictures and news advise surely would've indicated it. I'll wait for an official explanation and further pictures from production models before deciding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

I had ordered and paid for an anniversary Flieger and expressed my concerns to Stowa via email about the hand/dial color mismatch. I received a response indicating that I can keep my order, switch it to another watch, or get a refund ... and also that more pictures will be coming our way.

Whatever one may think of the dial and hand colors, I have to say that this is the type of prompt and positive customer service response that has earned my respect for Stowa over the years. I'm sure we can all think of other companies (watch-related or otherwise) that fall far short of this. Whether I end up with an anniversary Flieger or not is less important to me than being treated fairly and honestly. In this respect, Stowa has succeeded, again.


----------



## hidden830726

Fred0 said:


> Exactly. I don't buy the spiel about the hands being 'aged' to replicate WW2. If it was intentional the earlier pictures and news advise surely would've indicated it. I'll wait for an official explanation and further pictures from production models before deciding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think jorg address that in the newsletter which posted here the other day. Off course he could share with us more.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Buy with confident if the feeling is right. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

JohnM said:


> I had ordered and paid for an anniversary Flieger and expressed my concerns to Stowa via email about the hand/dial color mismatch. I received a response indicating that I can keep my order, switch it to another watch, or get a refund ... and also that more pictures will be coming our way.
> 
> Whatever one may think of the dial and hand colors, I have to say that this is the type of prompt and positive customer service response that has earned my respect for Stowa over the years. I'm sure we can all think of other companies (watch-related or otherwise) that fall far short of this. Whether I end up with an anniversary Flieger or not is less important to me than being treated fairly and honestly. In this respect, Stowa has succeeded, again.


Sad to say I Followed you and cancelled my Baumuster B. 

On the up side, I will soon be the owner of a Partitio Handaufzug in white. It uses old radium super luminova also.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

For all the opinions, positive and negative, there is a general incomprehension about the lume colour. It would be great to have more informed understanding from Jorg, to help give everyone a picture of what the intent was, and if the result matched the intent. Good information clears up most things. I know we had some small explanation in the newsletter but I don't think that satisfied many. I guess baselworld has been keeping him busy but hopefully soon we can have a clearer understanding of what these edition watches are about.


----------



## Vetinari67

When was the newsletter issued? Was it within the past few days? I don't seem to have received anything although I registered earlier.


----------



## Vetinari67

Never mind - backtracked through the thread and found taurnilf's original post about a week ago. I presume this is the newsletter people are referring to, and that it was sent out about that time.

Some of the more recent posts here made me check out the "Erbstuck" or "heirloom" pieces on the Laco website (I know, not to everyone's taste).

My own Laco Munster Erbstuck (A-dial), which I am wearing as I type this, has hands and dial lume which are virtually the same colour. A couple of pics of the Leipzeig (B-dial) on the website however, show hands and dial colours which are quite different - more like the vintage pics that B. posted. Funny thing is that the different colours appear to blend together more harmoniously on the Leipzig than in the pics of the LE Fliegers - probably because the entire watch has been "aged".

What this variation on different Laco watches also suggests however is that it's not impossible to "mix-and-match" dial colours to resemble the blued hands, for those who are bothered by the colour difference. Laco hands are also blued. 

Whilst I am not put off by the different colours myself (admittedly, was a little startled at first!), I can well understand the feelings of Stowaristi who are. If Stowa could make a decent go of matching the colours and at least offer this as an option, I'm sure this would go a long way to bringing the faithful back into the fold.


----------



## ddestici

and here is the last pic:



hey Jörg, please do the same for the baumuster as well!! looks great...


----------



## ahkeelt

Has Stowa ever done a regulator type watch? I have been craving a regulator and it's surprising that there aren't many available at the price point that Stowa aims at. It would be phenomenal for Stowa to issue (or reissue) a blue Sunday dial regulator with bronze color hands. (Drool)!


----------



## iggy-th

Are hands and markers of Partitio (White Dial) same as what 90th edition is going to make ? 
Seems like the Partitio succeed in equally colored the hands and markers


----------



## B....

Does anyone know if Stowa removes the date wheel on the 2804-2 hand winding movement for the 90th anniv. Fliegers? Just wondering about any effects of turning the hands backwards. 
B.


----------



## Fikk

If I remember correctly it's said somewhere in the previous 50 pages that the 2804 will be modified to remove the date wheel and the position of the crown.
I'm not sure about the 2824.


----------



## B....

Fikk said:


> If I remember correctly it's said somewhere in the previous 50 pages that the 2804 will be modified to remove the date wheel and the position of the crown.
> I'm not sure about the 2824.


Thanks Fikk. That's good to know. 
B.


----------



## Fikk

I dug until page 33 and found this 



thecaptain75 said:


> I also ordered a handwind limited edition flieger with no date. I emailed stowa about it and they said it would have an eta 2804 but also that they would modify it to both remove the date wheel and the crown position for setting the date (for the no date model of course).





iim7v7im7 said:


> I received a few clarifying details from Stowa today regarding the ETA 2804-2 caliber being used in the hand wound Flieger with central seconds:
> 
> _ETA 2804-2 will come with the Geneva stripes and temperature blued screws. It is planned to make also an anniversary engraving. Please look in our news section and Mr. Schauer will give the information in future._
> 
> _We will remove the date wheel and modify the crown position so that the crown won't have the extra position.
> _
> ​


----------



## B....

Fikk said:


> I dug until page 33 and found this


Thanks again Fikk. I am currently going through all the posts also & only got to P.17 so far. :-!
I had also emailed Sandra some time ago about the decoration & she confirmed Geneva strips & blued screws. Edit: And hacking. 
Not sure if we'll see any Perlage but I'm excited about the whole package. 
On a side note - Anyone got some more pics of the L.E. Fliegers ? 
B.


----------



## Horoticus

Has anyone received a shipping notice or update on delivery?


----------



## Jblaze36wv

I just came across an Urban Gentry YouTube video reviewing the Stowa Klassik. He shared a quick image of vintage flieger watches which immediately made me think of these LE ones. A couple of the pieces have mismatched dials and hands but the third one in particular looks awfully similar to the new ones coming out. I thought it was interesting and reiterates some of the vintage photos shared in the last few pages of this thread.







.


----------



## hidden830726

Voila. Stowa original plan is to compete with Laco Erbstuck with inconsistent hands lume. You guys are slow. 😁 that's jorg plan after all. I knew it from the beginning.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Jblaze36wv said:


> I just came across an Urban Gentry YouTube video reviewing the Stowa Klassik. He shared a quick image of vintage flieger watches which immediately made me think of these LE ones. A couple of the pieces have mismatched dials and hands but the third one in particular looks awfully similar to the new ones coming out. I thought it was interesting and reiterates some of the vintage photos shared in the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 11419058
> .


I came across someone's seemingly valid explanation on another forum as to why [vintage Flieger] radium lume has different colours. Along with this is someone else's observation that the hands are "hollow" & filled - creating more open exposure than the dial markings. 
I leave the screen capture inclusion from another forum up to mod discretion.
B.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

B....;
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 11420530[/ATTACH]


 Very interesting. I just wish we would get a little bit more info directly from Jorg at this point but overall I like the look more and more.


----------



## Seph

Thanks for keeping us all updated.

I will be probably cancelling my order the moment Heike answers tomorrow. 40mm Handwinding No Logo.

It's a shame, but on top of the "thick" lume application that looks kind of amateurish in some photos, they posted a picture of the 36mm on a 17.5cm / 6.8 In wrist and it looked too big. It looked like it had an overhang even!

My wrist is 6.75, so the 40 will definitely not work.

It's a shame - I would had to go to Archimede for a flieger in a decent lug-2-lug size, but it's not the same. Will miss on the Handwinding and the historical provenance…


----------



## StufflerMike

Since 40mm fits almost all 6.25 wrists I can't share your views.


----------



## Fikk

Seph said:


> Thanks for keeping us all updated.
> 
> I will be probably cancelling my order the moment Heike answers tomorrow. 40mm Handwinding No Logo.
> 
> It's a shame, but on top of the "thick" lume application that looks kind of amateurish in some photos, they posted a picture of the 36mm on a 17.5cm / 6.8 In wrist and it looked too big. It looked like it had an overhang even!
> 
> My wrist is 6.75, so the 40 will definitely not work.
> 
> It's a shame - I would had to go to Archimede for a flieger in a decent lug-2-lug size, but it's not the same. Will miss on the Handwinding and the historical provenance&#8230;


Wrist shots can be misleading.
I have a 6.25 wrist and both the 36 and 40 mm are doing fine.
I can't imagine the 36 to big for a 6.75 wrist.

I posted some pictures on that thread too show the difference in size between the Partitio, a flieger 36 and the marine automatic which has the same case as the flieger 40.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-my-collection-3974666-2.html#post37919762


----------



## FleebJuice

Seph said:


> Thanks for keeping us all updated.
> 
> I will be probably cancelling my order the moment Heike answers tomorrow. 40mm Handwinding No Logo.
> 
> It's a shame, but on top of the "thick" lume application that looks kind of amateurish in some photos, they posted a picture of the 36mm on a 17.5cm / 6.8 In wrist and it looked too big. It looked like it had an overhang even!
> 
> My wrist is 6.75, so the 40 will definitely not work.
> 
> It's a shame - I would had to go to Archimede for a flieger in a decent lug-2-lug size, but it's not the same. Will miss on the Handwinding and the historical provenance&#8230;


What serial number did you order, out of curiosity? I ordered a 36mm because the 40mm were all gone.


----------



## Seph

Fikk said:


> Wrist shots can be misleading.
> I have a 6.25 wrist and both the 36 and 40 mm are doing fine.
> I can't imagine the 36 to big for a 6.75 wrist.
> 
> I posted some pictures on that thread too show the difference in size between the Partitio, a flieger 36 and the marine automatic which has the same case as the flieger 40.


Thanks! I actually measured my largest watch (39mm, 48mm L2L - 1997 Submariner) and it's my opinion that that's the largest my wrist can handle. I just actually sold a 40mm Nomos Tangomat GMT because the L2L size of 50mm was way too large for my wrist (As was the expansive white dial).

I'm surprised that the 36 that was pictured in the @stowawatches instagram feed looked that big on what supposedly is a 6.8 Inch wrist &#55357;&#56853;



FleebJuice said:


> What serial number did you order, out of curiosity? I ordered a 36mm because the 40mm were all gone.


I got the 53/90 of the handwinding 40mm without logo. I will let you know if I end up cancelling it.


----------



## Seph

stuffler said:


> Since 40mm fits almost all 6.25 wrists I can't share your views.


Well, I would disagree and say that the lug 2 lug size is what would determine the fit, personal aesthetic preferences aside.


----------



## Fikk

Seph said:


> Thanks! I actually measured my largest watch (39mm, 48mm L2L - 1997 Submariner) and it's my opinion that that's the largest my wrist can handle. I just actually sold a 40mm Nomos Tangomat GMT because the L2L size of 50mm was way too large for my wrist (As was the expansive white dial).
> 
> I'm surprised that the 36 that was pictured in the @stowawatches instagram feed looked that big on what supposedly is a 6.8 Inch wrist ��


The distance lug to lug of the flieger 40 is 48.6mm. The dial opening can make it look bigger though.

For the picture on Instagram, I guess it's from the angle. The blue marine automatic posted right before doesn't look bigger.

If you are not used to it try to take a few wrist shots, the result can be surprising in term of size.


----------



## Seph

Fikk said:


> The distance lug to lug of the flieger 40 is 48.6mm. The dial opening can make it look bigger though.
> 
> For the picture on Instagram, I guess it's from the angle. The blue marine automatic posted right before doesn't look bigger.
> 
> If you are not used to it try to take a few wrist shots, the result can be surprising in term of size.


Thanks the help, Fikk.

The more I look at that shot, the more I think it's the 40mm and not the 36. The reason is, the MABLE (As you point out) before looks to be the same size (40mm) and then, a few posts later, they posted the Chrono Flieger (41mm) and it looks just a tad bigger - if it were the 36 it would be much smaller, right?

Very torn with this, and having this shipped all the way to Dubai and then not being happy with it, would be a nightmare to ship back&#8230;

Judging by the 36mm, I presume it wears larger than -say- a 36mm Datejust, but the dimensions are pretty close to a DJ&#8230; Definitively wouldn't want a Datejust sized Flieger either. I know, picky picky&#8230; I currently have a Maratac Mid (39mm, 48mm lug to lug) and it wears perfect though&#8230;


----------



## FleebJuice

Seph said:


> Thanks the help, Fikk.
> 
> The more I look at that shot, the more I think it's the 40mm and not the 36. The reason is, the MABLE (As you point out) before looks to be the same size (40mm) and then, a few posts later, they posted the Chrono Flieger (41mm) and it looks just a tad bigger - if it were the 36 it would be much smaller, right?
> 
> Very torn with this, and having this shipped all the way to Dubai and then not being happy with it, would be a nightmare to ship back&#8230;
> 
> Judging by the 36mm, I presume it wears larger than -say- a 36mm Datejust, but the dimensions are pretty close to a DJ&#8230; Definitively wouldn't want a Datejust sized Flieger either. I know, picky picky&#8230; I currently have a Maratac Mid (39mm, 48mm lug to lug) and it wears perfect though&#8230;


The picture they posted is a 36mm, the surefire way to tell is it's missing the white ring around the minute markers like on the 40mm watches (and also the smaller rivets on the strap). I think that's combined with a proportionally smaller bezel to give it a larger appearance. Since the dial sizes seem very close I think they will wear similar in reality - though they still have the 36 left if you think 40 is too big


----------



## FleebJuice

To add onto my last post, I think the best comparison is on the video they posted about 3 weeks ago. On the top left right in the beginning is the 36 and right below it I believe is a 41 (with small seconds) -- even right next to each other they still look similar to my eye.


----------



## flappylove

You should trust your instinct as to whether or not it will fit your wrist. But just to offer more perspective, I am a 6.75 wrist and not a fan of large watches, I always thought the 40mm flieger would be enormous, but it is perfect. It wears surprisingly small on the wrist, I think black faces tend to wear a lot smaller than pale faces watches. I have 36mm white-faced watches that look just as big on my wrist as the 40mm flieger. Don't just look at the number, colour and light create illusion.


----------



## FleebJuice

JohnM said:


> I'm disappointed too and can only hope that Jorg will reconsider and delay the shipping of these watches until the hands are re-done. Yes, there will be a cost in time but, in the end, the watches will be beautiful and Stowa will have upheld its reputation for high quality, customer service, and attention to detail. As Will Rogers said, 'It takes a lifetime to build a good reputation, but you can lose it in a minute.'


I ordered a 36mm handwind. Initially it said delivery starting May 2017 but I recently checked and it says June 2017 now -- perhaps they have delayed it to try to fix this issue.


----------



## ddestici

Hi guys; could you please share your opinions about the date discs in the following two pictures...





So the second one is more recent to the first one; and if i am not wrong; the numbers on the date disc of the second one are thicker somehow? Maybe thickerred by hand? And it seems also a bit yellowed cause looks like to match the rest of the dial better than in the first pict..

Or is is only the distance between the watch and the camera? Or maybe incoming angle of the light? So what do you really think?..


----------



## ddestici

Hi guys; could you please share your opinions about the date discs in the following two pictures...





So the second one is more recent to the first one; and if i am not wrong; the numbers on the date disc of the second one are thicker somehow? Maybe thickerred by hand? And it seems also a bit yellowed cause looks like to match the rest of the dial better than in the first pict..

Or is is only the distance between the watch and the camera? Or maybe incoming angle of the light? So what do you really think?..


----------



## iggy-th

I think because of the shadow makes 2nd pic look slightly darker shade


----------



## infrarot123

On the second picture, the old radium superluminova is applied to the date disc!


----------



## Vetinari67

infrarot123 said:


> On the second picture, the old radium superluminova is applied to the date disc!


I think you are right, the numeral itself seems to be "thicker", and the colour seems to match the 12, 3 and 6 indices (which in turn are closer to the colour of the hands)


----------



## ddestici

infrarot123 said:


> On the second picture, the old radium superluminova is applied to the date disc!


You know what? Thats the thing i want a lot; from the very beginning of the project. And actually this was my hope; while i was typing my question. And if that is really the truth; well my number 34 will be the best of all my watches, i would say!


----------



## Vetinari67

ddestici said:


> You know what? Thats the thing i want a lot; from the very beginning of the project. And actually this was my hope; while i was typing my question. And if that is really the truth; well my number 34 will be the best of all my watches, i would say!


Thanks for posting the second pic, ddestici. I hadn't seen it before. If the production LE B-dials are going to look similar, then I am already very comfortable with my order.


----------



## robhaa

Seph said:


> I will be probably cancelling my order the moment Heike answers tomorrow. 40mm Handwinding No Logo.


I canceled my 36 Automatic now. Maybe I'll regret it once the pictures start popping up, but my gut just says no to the lume right now. And there will probably be quite a few available even after shipping starts, in case I have second thoughts.

Keeping my MABLE though, really love what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## B....

The website has a couple new photos if you go to the anniversary watches & click on the Flieger 36 LE. Shows a wrist shot of both the date & non-date versions. (same as today's instagram pic.)
B.

Edit: The date window is like a "matted" frame presentation, resembling an art frame. Nice touch.


----------



## B....

As per request here are the photos included in a news letter to those who have ordered an anniversary Flieger. Hope it's OK with everyone to post. I'm sure many would love to see some nice photos at last. :-!
The Flieger 36 has the date. I have ordered one w/o date. What a stunning group we have here! Jorg says more pics to come.
B.


----------



## Zinzan

While the "mismatched" lume was a surprise for me, it has grown on me, and I'm more and more convinced that this is exactly the look Jörg was always going for in these editions. 

Maybe the first photos were just too surprising, or maybe the photos weren't quite as good, or maybe they've better mismatched the vintage colors...


----------



## B....

Zinzan said:


> While the "mismatched" lume was a surprise for me, it has grown on me, and I'm more and more convinced that this is exactly the look Jörg was always going for in these editions.
> 
> Maybe the first photos were just too surprising, or maybe the photos weren't quite as good, or maybe they've better mismatched the vintage colors...


I have become very fond of the warmth inherent in that dial presentation. The colouring is very "comforting". I much prefer the slight variation that one sees on the dial. It draws my attention & become more "interesting". I can't wait to play with some complimentary leather. 
B.


----------



## commanche

If the lume is as strong as C3, I might be on board as well. This is the only thing that is holding me back from getting Anniversary. 

Btw, those photos are top-class! Thanks for sharing


----------



## B....

commanche said:


> If the lume is as strong as C3, I might be on board as well. This is the only thing that is holding me back from getting Anniversary.
> 
> Btw, those photos are top-class! Thanks for sharing


I remember reading somewhere that the old radium lume is not as bright as C3. BUT I think it is said to have a relatively long illumination.
I personally never saw the point in having a torch on my wrist. I just want to read the time in the dark.
B.


----------



## Vetinari67

Great pics, B. Thanks for sharing!

I haven't received the notification email you mentioned, even though I have an anniversary flieger on order ... will have to check with Sandra.


----------



## victorarmd

Vetinari67 said:


> I haven't received the notification email you mentioned, even though I have an anniversary flieger on order ... will have to check with Sandra.


same here but this thread makes up for it


----------



## flappylove

The flieger editions look beautiful. The 40mm handwinder is going to be a special piece I think. Also like the way the anniversary edition information has been applied on the back, very understated and elegant. The whole project appears to have been executed with an eye to sincere design rather than novelty. Very well done.


----------



## B....

I wish to make one more point about the opportunity available at this time. I spent a BUNCH of time thinking about the Flieger 40 vs Flieger 36 anniversary watches. I love me a 40mm watch. BUT I want THIS 90th anniv. investment to be valid into my old age (not far off :roll: ) because it is so special. The time is here when a smaller watch is more practical FOR ME. History, tradition, German reputation in design & craftsmanship, & CS all in one exquisite package.

I suspect there are many of us that are reluctant to buy a 36mm watch. Understood. I was there too. Keep in mind that the Stowa Flieger 36 wears a whole lot larger than most due to the narrow bezel & a dial that isn't very much smaller than the 40mm dial. The absence of the outer ring that connects the minute markers on the 40mm, helps to open / free up the aesthetics of the dial on the 36. As a bonus, the* hand winding* watch is only 9.2mm in case height, which makes it more versatile in my view. Put a gator or shell cordovan strap on it & you now have a more than acceptable dress watch. Sink the spring bars into the some thick buckskin & you can go lookin' for trouble in a fighter plane. b-)
If you have the means & REAL desire for a Flieger 90th anniv. LE , there aren't many 36mm handwinding remaining. It's a substantial decision but it ain't comin' back. 
B.


----------



## happyrock

flappylove said:


> The flieger editions look beautiful. The 40mm handwinder is going to be a special piece I think. Also like the way the anniversary edition information has been applied on the back, very understated and elegant. The whole project appears to have been executed with an eye to sincere design rather than novelty. Very well done.


That's how I feel. I was lucky enough to get a spot while on the waiting list. Heike was great with setting up the actual order confirmation. And the way I see it, it's about $1050 shipped to the U.S., which is already a great value, and they barely drop at all in value either. Well worth it and really can't wait.


----------



## B....

happyrock said:


> ....... it's about $1050 shipped to the U.S., which is already a great value,.......


Add another 1/2 of that for "the privilege" of living in Canada right now......+13% + another 5%. :-(
B.


----------



## happyrock

B.... said:


> Add another 1/2 of that for "the privilege" of living in Canada right now......+13% + another 5%. :-(
> B.


Oh yeah, I know Canadians get hosed on importing basically anything thats not purchased in Canada. Apologies


----------



## B....

happyrock said:


> Oh yeah, I know Canadians get hosed on importing basically anything thats not purchased in Canada. Apologies


 Yeah, fur sure eh! ....I call tell you're distraught with empathy ;-)
B.


----------



## TXGooner

I've ordered a Flieger Klassik 36 Automatic 90th anniversary (no logo, no date) and got my birth year as the serial number. Cannot wait until it gets here!
Very excited for my first Stowa


----------



## FleebJuice

B.... said:


> I wish to make one more point about the opportunity available at this time. I spent a BUNCH of time thinking about the Flieger 40 vs Flieger 36 anniversary watches. I love me a 40mm watch. BUT I want THIS 90th anniv. investment to be valid into my old age (not far off :roll: ) because it is so special. The time is here when a smaller watch is more practical FOR ME. History, tradition, German reputation in design & craftsmanship, & CS all in one exquisite package.
> 
> I suspect there are many of us that are reluctant to buy a 36mm watch. Understood. I was there too. Keep in mind that the Stowa Flieger 36 wears a whole lot larger than most due to the narrow bezel & a dial that isn't very much smaller than the 40mm dial. The absence of the outer ring that connects the minute markers on the 40mm, helps to open / free up the aesthetics of the dial on the 36. As a bonus, the* hand winding* watch is only 9.2mm in case height, which makes it more versatile in my view. Put a gator or shell cordovan strap on it & you now have a more than acceptable dress watch. Sink the spring bars into the some thick buckskin & you can go lookin' for trouble in a fighter plane. b-)
> If you have the means & REAL desire for a Flieger 90th anniv. LE , there aren't many 36mm handwinding remaining. It's a substantial decision but it ain't comin' back.
> B.


Very well stated. I ordered a 36mm handwinding because the 40mm was sold out, and that was my only doubt about the watch. I had buyer's remorse and was considering cancelling or changing my order (waiting is hard), especially after the initial lume fiasco. In the end I decided to stick it out and the recent pictures of the 36 have reassured me. The fact that I'm still so excited to receive the watch nearly 3 months after ordering it means I made the right decision


----------



## B....

I hope this post is considered appropriate and in line with honouring the Stowa Flieger LE pilot watches. Wish they were better pics but a tribute just the same. Mod. discretion. 
(a couple of German fighter planes that are at the Smithsonian Museum in Washington DC that we saw in 2013)
B.


----------



## parsig9

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fisker

Well, I guess I'm one of the few that have bought one of the Klassik Sport Ltd's. Looking forward to delivery in June from the sounds of it. Have mostly Seiko divers and a Sinn in my small collection, and generally prefer robust 43mm + for my 7+ wrist, and really like to have minimum 10 atm WR for all my watches, so this seemed like the one for me. I love the thicker bezel more beefy look even though I know that's a bit different from what many Stowa buyers are used to. Only small watch I have is a 50's Seamaster handwind inherited from my dad, and while I love it for the heritage, it feels tiny relative to what I'm used to, so I just couldn't see myself wearing any of the 40's much less a 36. Handwinding is cool, but I always forget to wind my Seamaster when I wear it, so that was out too. I actually like the lume look, so that didn't bother me at all. 

I get the allure of the smaller watches though, and those are all fine looking pieces, so I am glad Stowa is offering so many choices for the 90th anniversary editions even if my bank account isn't.


----------



## Shahini

Cool limited editions..that 50m limitation bugs me though..


----------



## victorarmd

Just felt like sharing here this picture









https://www.fratellowatches.com/stowa-flieger-klassik-40/


----------



## Shahini

Quite an affordable range of watches.Thinking if they actually go up in price..someday.Looks like a very promising brand.(I know its been around)


----------



## flappylove

...it begins. Dispatch note from Sandra


----------



## B....

flappylove said:


> ...it begins. Dispatch note from Sandra


Which of the 90th's - if I may ask - is being dispatched? Thanks for the heads up.
B.


----------



## flappylove

B.... said:


> Which of the 90th's - if I may ask - is being dispatched? Thanks for the heads up.
> B.


Klassik 40 handwinder. Both excited and curious about this watch.


----------



## exxondus

Its here! My type A beside my type B pilots!!


----------



## lightspire

exxondus: great A-B Uhr combo!



exxondus said:


> Its here! My type A beside my type B pilots!!


----------



## caprichin

exxondus said:


> Its here! My type A beside my type B pilots!!


Beautiful combo!


----------



## commanche

@exxondus
What a looker! It holds very well with the IWC next to it. Btw, is the leather strap from Stowa as well?


----------



## exxondus

commanche said:


> @exxondus
> What a looker! It holds very well with the IWC next to it. Btw, is the leather strap from Stowa as well?


Nope, its from iwc. I swap it out to see hw it would look on a black strap. Tht it doesnt look too bad actually. But brown might still suit it better


----------



## exxondus

Oh, in case anyone is interested in the new box. Here is what came inside. Nice touch of Stowa to include the book


----------



## Soulspawn

New box is a looker! Big improvement on the old metallic ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

exxondus said:


> Oh, in case anyone is interested in the new box. Here is what came inside. Nice touch of Stowa to include the book


Congrats to your purchase! Enjoy!

I am afraid these 90th anniversary editions just do not work on me. The lume colors are not right in my eyes. And the fact that the wooden box is made of composite wood-fibre board rather than solid wood disappoints me further.

I think I made a correct decision to cancel my order and bought instead a serial Flieger from Stowa last month.


----------



## Zinzan

Lume looks good to me. Vintagey. 

Box is just a box. Was not a fan of the metal boxes--worried about scratching the watch when taking it out of it putting it back in. But ended up buying a nicer wooden multi-watch box for our watches.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

If anyone gets a Type-B with vintage lume please post screenshots.


----------



## Soulspawn

Not sure if the Flieger with small seconds in 41mm has sold out, but i was thinking that it could be quite a special watch if you ordered it with the new durowe movement. 90th anniversary plus "in house" movement.
Unfortunately, the small second flieger doesn't really it for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker

exxondus said:


> Its here! My type A beside my type B pilots!!


Looks fantastic! I'm a big fan of the lume on these, difference in color be damned. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Dooberfloober

Soulspawn said:


> New box is a looker! Big improvement on the old metallic ones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a new box or just a limited edition box?


----------



## B....

Dooberfloober said:


> Is this a new box or just a limited edition box?


 I believe this box is for 90th anniv. LE only. I think I'll be looking for a single watch zippered pouch for mine. I've seen some that are quite well made & practical.
B.


----------



## logan2z

Rosenbloom said:


> And the fact that the wooden box is made of composite wood-fibre board rather than solid wood disappoints me further.


I have to agree, I would have expected something a bit special for the 90th anniversary models. Although I rarely make use of the manufacturer's boxes this one does look rather cheap.


----------



## Myron

Rosenbloom said:


> Congrats to your purchase! Enjoy!
> 
> I am afraid these 90th anniversary editions just do not work on me. The lume colors are not right in my eyes. And the fact that the wooden box is made of composite wood-fibre board rather than solid wood disappoints me further.
> 
> I think I made a correct decision to cancel my order and bought instead a serial Flieger from Stowa last month.





logan2z said:


> I have to agree, I would have expected something a bit special for the 90th anniversary models. Although I rarely make use of the manufacturer's boxes this one does look rather cheap.


To each his own for sure, but I kinda like the box. Perhaps it has a lower carbon footprint, or is the product of a zero-waste process or something. My boxes just go into ziplock bags and live on a shelf anyway, so it hardly matters. But it would be good to know the full story on the new ones.

Your new flieger is beautiful exxondus! Congratulations.

Myron


----------



## ivanlt

Rosenbloom said:


> Congrats to your purchase! Enjoy!
> 
> I am afraid these 90th anniversary editions just do not work on me. The lume colors are not right in my eyes. And the fact that the wooden box is made of composite wood-fibre board rather than solid wood disappoints me further.
> 
> I think I made a correct decision to cancel my order and bought instead a serial Flieger from Stowa last month.


Take a look at the picture of the IWC Pilot's Watch Mark XVIII Top Gun Miramar posted few posts above. The color of the hands does not match the color of the second and minute markers. A watch that is several thousand $ more expensive than a Stowa Flieger!

...and in comparison to the 90th LE Flieger the regular one does not have superluminova applied on the second markers.

My choice is the 90th LE, by a mile!


----------



## flappylove

Some pictures for the doubters...
























I didn't know what to expect after the months of chatter, but lifting the lid was a very welcome surprise. Anyone still doubting the special edition should see it in the flesh before forming a firm opinion. It is beautiful, the colour has a warmth to it, with a real sepia richness. Makes the 'normal' lume look a bit stark and modern in comparison. And the long argued contrast between hands and numbers, well it just looks right. It could be the perfect flieger configuration, to me at least. For reference it is the handwinder and the special edition markings are beautifully subtle on the back. Funny comments about the box, its a box? It holds the watch. 
After months of doubt, Jorg has pulled the rabbit from the hat, a great job.


----------



## JohnM

I received my 40mm Flieger handwinder also and it looks much like the one above. I'm a big fan of Stowa but have to say I wish the color of the hands matched that of the dial (I would even pay extra to make it so). Other than the mismatch (which was intended by Jorg or not) the watch is impeccable. Fit and finish are stellar, the hands are perfectly aligned (less common than many realize), and it gains a few seconds a day -- perfect really. I just don't quite understand the color mismatch. It's not a deal killer (I very much like the watch and have no regrets) but I wish it were different. My guess is that Jorg subbed the hands to a manufacturer who didn't also paint the dial -- but I have no evidence or idea why it is how it is. I say all of this with complete respect for Jorg and Stowa. This Flieger is every bit as nice as my IWC Mark XVI and other fine watches -- incredible really for the price. The box is fine, a non-issue, as I find ultra expensive, oversized wooden boxes unnecessary and even a bit pretentious.


----------



## OrdinaryMan

41929514 said:


> Some pictures for the doubters...
> 
> View attachment 11857146
> 
> View attachment 11857162
> 
> 
> View attachment 11857106
> 
> 
> I didn't know what to expect after the months of chatter, but lifting the lid was a very welcome surprise. Anyone still doubting the special edition should see it in the flesh before forming a firm opinion. It is beautiful, the colour has a warmth to it, with a real sepia richness. Makes the 'normal' lume look a bit stark and modern in comparison. And the long argued contrast between hands and numbers, well it just looks right. It could be the perfect flieger configuration, to me at least. For reference it is the handwinder and the special edition markings are beautifully subtle on the back. Funny comments about the box, its a box? It holds the watch.
> After months of doubt, Jorg has pulled the rabbit from the hat, a great job.


Congrats! I still think for the premium they charge for the limited version, the box could be of a higher quality or detailed more specially for LE. This one does not look any different to casio's boxes for 150$ watches. Regarding the lume color difference - I don't appreciate it, but the dial is still way more interesting than a usual flieger, IMO. Is there a chance I can get a picture of the back and a wrist shot (in the daylight if possible)?

Also, does anybody have info on the beginning of the shipments of 40mm automatic versions? I really don't wanna bother Sandra as I've changed my order 4 or 5 times and wrote a ton of emails to her :roll:


----------



## commanche

flappylove said:


> Some pictures for the doubters...
> 
> I didn't know what to expect after the months of chatter, but lifting the lid was a very welcome surprise. Anyone still doubting the special edition should see it in the flesh before forming a firm opinion. It is beautiful, the colour has a warmth to it, with a real sepia richness. Makes the 'normal' lume look a bit stark and modern in comparison. And the long argued contrast between hands and numbers, well it just looks right. It could be the perfect flieger configuration, to me at least. For reference it is the handwinder and the special edition markings are beautifully subtle on the back. Funny comments about the box, its a box? It holds the watch.
> After months of doubt, Jorg has pulled the rabbit from the hat, a great job.


Nice one! Since you have both, Could you tell us about how the lume compares against each other in terms of intensity and duration?


----------



## Vetinari67

flappylove said:


> Some pictures for the doubters...
> 
> I didn't know what to expect after the months of chatter, but lifting the lid was a very welcome surprise. Anyone still doubting the special edition should see it in the flesh before forming a firm opinion. It is beautiful, the colour has a warmth to it, with a real sepia richness. Makes the 'normal' lume look a bit stark and modern in comparison. And the long argued contrast between hands and numbers, well it just looks right. It could be the perfect flieger configuration, to me at least. For reference it is the handwinder and the special edition markings are beautifully subtle on the back. Funny comments about the box, its a box? It holds the watch.
> After months of doubt, Jorg has pulled the rabbit from the hat, a great job.


Thanks for the pics, Flappylove and Exxondus, and congrats to you (and to JohnM) on your beautiful watches. I can't wait to receive my B-dial.

I must admit I am a teensy bit disappointed in the boxes, if only because delivery was touted to be in "new and exclusive Black Forest wood cases", which kinda got my expectations up. I was expecting a beautiful polished solid wood box that I could pass on to my son with the watch when time came. Still, as you say, it's a box, and certainly not a deal-breaker.


----------



## B....

Vetinari67 said:


> Thanks for the pics, Flappylove and Exxondus, and congrats to you (and to JohnM) on your beautiful watches. I can't wait to receive my B-dial.
> 
> I must admit I am a teensy bit disappointed in the boxes, if only because delivery was touted to be in "new and exclusive Black Forest wood cases", which kinda got my expectations up. I was expecting a beautiful polished solid wood box that I could pass on to my son with the watch when time came. Still, as you say, it's a box, and certainly not a deal-breaker.


I think we all would have preferred an antiqued walnut display case with silver fittings.:-d 
Truth be told, MDF (medium density fibreboard) is very strong and suitable for a stable shipping vehicle. It is easy to work when building the box & the solid wood reinforcing at the edges provides for good joint construction & adequate shock absorption protection against transport mishap. The felt composite for inside box protection is, Im sure, also a wise choice for the served purpose. AND...."Black Forest wood cases" has a certain charm to it, where "MDF shipping container" doesn't quite slip off the tongue the same way.;-) 
B.


----------



## Vetinari67

B.... said:


> AND...."Black Forest wood cases" has a certain charm to it, where "MDF shipping container" doesn't quite slip off the tongue the same way.;-)
> B.


LOL! Truth.


----------



## flappylove

I would agree with the comments about the mismatched hands if this was the only example of it, but as this thread alone has shown there are plenty of watches historically and from other manufacturers that offer different colours. Where is the horological guidebook that says hands and numerals should match? Some of the comments imply that a rule has been broken, but some very old models show the same disparity. Ultimately it isn't an argument about whether it is right or wrong but rather whether you like it or not. If you don't like it then you are lucky as you can buy a standard flieger at any time with the common lume. Personally being face to face with it, I love it, it has a far more vintage feel than the standard flieger, without going down that horrid 'pretend' antique finish that some brands offer.
As for the box, I would hate a large polished piece of walnut, gratuitous nonsense, the new box is perfect for purpose (that is to protect the watch in transport) I don't wear the box so it is largely irrelevant to me. I only wish it was smaller because I have to store the thing.
Commanche I will look at the lume tonight, I couldn't compare last night because the new one had been in a dark box for a week. I have also swapped the new watch to my old strap which looks fantastic, the old lume watch looks good with a well-worn strap


----------



## JohnM

^ I agree flappylove regarding the box, as well as the fact that no rules have been broken, it's just a question of whether you like the mismatched lume. I also agree that there are historical examples of watches with mismatched lume, though it's hard to know what they looked like originally. The reason I'm not sold on the mismatch, despite liking the watch very much overall, is that the colors are close but not quite the same. A perfect match works, as do colors that are complementary but different, but when colors are close but slightly different it's natural to wonder whether this was intentional or accidental. Would be great to hear from Jorg on this. Regardless, I like the LE and plan to keep it ;-)


----------



## flappylove

JohnM said:


> ^ I agree flappylove regarding the box, as well as the fact that no rules have been broken, it's just a question of whether you like the mismatched lume. I also agree that there are historical examples of watches with mismatched lume, though it's hard to know what they looked like originally. The reason I'm not sold on the mismatch, despite liking the watch very much overall, is that the colors are close but not quite the same. A perfect match works, as do colors that are complementary but different, but when colors are close but slightly different it's natural to wonder whether this was intentional or accidental. Would be great to hear from Jorg on this. Regardless, I like the LE and plan to keep it ;-)


I actually think the distinction between the two colours is quite strong, they are more different than I had expected them to be, for which I was glad, for similar reasons to your own, had they looked more like each other it would have indeed looked like a mistake. I find it quite curious that you consider the two colours very close to each other, I would say the numbers are distinctly yellow and the hands orange. 
Intentional or not, you are quite right, only Jorg really knows. But having spent a day with the watch now I am loving it, the warm vintage feel sits very well with a 'classic' watch style. The standard lume has begun to look so stark and modern in comparison


----------



## JohnM

^ well, I am slightly colorblind flappylove, so you may have a point ;-) Glad you're enjoying your Flieger LE -- same here.


----------



## flappylove

JohnM said:


> ^ well, I am slightly colorblind flappylove, so you may have a point ;-) Glad you're enjoying your Flieger LE -- same here.


Ha ha, excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## flappylove

Commanche, it is now dark enough to check the comparative lumes. There is very little difference, the standard lume is maybe slightly brighter, but not to any extent where you feel there is less clarity or readability. The lovely thing about the limited edition lume is that it is applied to each minute mark, whereas the standard lume is only on every 5th marker. ...really enjoying this watch


----------



## B....

flappylove said:


> I actually think the distinction between the two colours is quite strong, they are more different than I had expected them to be, ........., I would say the numbers are distinctly yellow and the hands orange.


 It may be a bit difficult to get accurate "life like" colours from most posted photos but since you have the watch in front of you, is this about as accurate as we've seen so far? ( a pic from awhile ago). I REALLY like this dial! 
B.


----------



## flappylove

B.... said:


> It may be a bit difficult to get accurate "life like" colours from most posted photos but since you have the watch in front of you, is this about as accurate as we've seen so far? ( a pic from awhile ago). I REALLY like this dial!
> B.
> 
> View attachment 11869298


This image makes the colours look brighter than they are in the flesh. There is actually more depth to the colour than this image suggests. And to my eyes the contrast between hands and numbers is slightly greater than in the image. Do you have a special edition on order? If you are open minded about the contrast then you are going to love this watch, anyone that doesn't like the idea of the colour contrast is just not going to appreciate it. I started this process with some trepidation for the colour disparity but it actually makes the watch more interesting, and it is incredibly good looking.
Unfortunately I am really poor at photographing watches, hopefully someone with some skill in this area will be getting one of these special editions and they can be shown off in all their glory.


----------



## dhtjr

Hmmm. Lume looks a bit splotchy to me. But maybe my Ikarus would look the same in such a closeup shot. The difference in shades between hands and numbers doesn't bug me. Although matching them shouldn't have been a big deal; Damasko has a few models (DB limited editions for Timeless Luxury) with a similar color lume that is matched on hands and numbers.


----------



## B....

flappylove said:


> This image makes the colours look brighter than they are in the flesh. There is actually more depth to the colour than this image suggests. And to my eyes the contrast between hands and numbers is slightly greater than in the image. Do you have a special edition on order? If you are open minded about the contrast then you are going to love this watch, anyone that doesn't like the idea of the colour contrast is just not going to appreciate it. I started this process with some trepidation for the colour disparity but it actually makes the watch more interesting, and it is incredibly good looking.
> Unfortunately I am really poor at photographing watches, hopefully someone with some skill in this area will be getting one of these special editions and they can be shown off in all their glory.


Yes I have a handwinding 36 coming. I was in quite early. I had the choice of either a 40 or a 36 at that time. I have been very forthcoming on my opinion of the colouring of the 90th anniv.LE Flieger dials *starting* back about post P47 / #466. In my opinion it's exquisite.
I will be looking at that dial many times a day for many years & it's "comforting warmth" appeals to me far more than the "cool sterility" of the serial version. The watch just seems far more interesting to me, not to mention it's vintage significance. My father & mother were both in the Canadian airforce so the said significance applies to my being born on an airbase as well. I will even have my birth year as serial number on my Flieger. I have a high respect for the German fliers (& all fliers for that matter), who are hereby honoured. I just hope the watch keeps time.:-d
B.

Edit: As of right now there are only 3 handwinding 36mm Fliegers remaining for claim. The last of both sizes of the Klassik A dial hand winders.


----------



## JohnM

dhtjr, I agree the lume is a little splotchy -- same on mine. Must be hard to do. Have to admit it's better (though not as thick) on my IWC Mark XVI, which is three times as expensive. Still love the Stowa LE -- the warm tones are growing on me ;-)


----------



## commanche

JohnM said:


> dhtjr, I agree the lume is a little splotchy -- same on mine. Must be hard to do. Have to admit it's better (though not as thick) on my IWC Mark XVI, which is three times as expensive. Still love the Stowa LE -- the warm tones are growing on me ;-)


Lies! ...Unless you show us some photos too?


----------



## dhtjr

JohnM said:


> dhtjr, I agree the lume is a little splotchy -- same on mine. Must be hard to do. Have to admit it's better (though not as thick) on my IWC Mark XVI, which is three times as expensive. Still love the Stowa LE -- the warm tones are growing on me ;-)


Well, I suppose an argument can be made that the splotchy lume looks even more genuinely vintage than perfectly applied parchment lume. Anyway, a good looking watch. I love Stowa.


----------



## soaking.fused

JohnM said:


> dhtjr, I agree the lume is a little splotchy -- same on mine. Must be hard to do. Have to admit it's better (though not as thick) on my IWC Mark XVI, which is three times as expensive. Still love the Stowa LE -- the warm tones are growing on me ;-)


I actually perused posts back to the end of Dec, but I could find no pictures and replies showing your XVI?? I did see a post complimenting the look of the XVI in Dec of last year.

Would love to see pics of your new Stowa and your XVI! Great pair and congrats.



commanche said:


> Lies! ...Unless you show us some photos too?


----------



## JohnM

OK, here is a photo of my 40mm Stowa Flieger Auto, 40mm Stowa Flieger handwinder, and 39mm IWC Mark XVI -- love em all.


----------



## JohnM

Here's another, similar photo with slightly different lighting:


----------



## B....

JohnM said:


> Here's another, similar photo with slightly different lighting:











With your consent (?) - here's a crop /enhance of that very nice photo. That's a super trio John. Thanks . I wonder which one will be on the wrist this weekend. ;-)
B.


----------



## B....

@JohnM
I have ordered the brown strap without rivets like the one on your serial Flieger rather than the riveted strap. If you are able, could you please tell me the thickness comparison between the 2 - in mm. Much appreciated.
B.


----------



## JohnM

^ B, both straps are just under 3mm for most of their length (the old style strap with rivets may be a hair thicker). However, the old style with rivets is 4mm for the first 3cm from the lug side. In other words, around the rivets, the old style strap is significantly thicker but they're quite similar for most of their length.


----------



## B....

JohnM said:


> ^ B, both straps are just under 3mm for most of their length (the old style strap with rivets may be a hair thicker). However, the old style with rivets is 4mm for the first 3cm from the lug side. In other words, around the rivets, the old style strap is significantly thicker but they're quite similar for most of their length.


Thank you John. I was going to place an order for another hand stitched deer skin 4mm thick strap but will now wait until I see how the 3mm feels & works with the 36mm case size with it's 18mm strap / lug width. I think it would be prudent to wait. Appreciate your help. 
B.


----------



## JohnM

Sounds good B. I would guess 3mm is a good thickness for the 36mm Flieger. Of course, tastes vary when it comes to strap thickness. 4mm (or more) would be great on a 47mm Panerai, like my 673 ;-)


----------



## B....

JohnM said:


> Sounds good B. I would guess 3mm is a good thickness for the 36mm Flieger. Of course, tastes vary when it comes to strap thickness. 4mm (or more) would be great on a 47mm Panerai, like my 673 ;-)


YIKES! You certainly have a few beauties. Have you checked out Toshi straps for that Panerai? Rich does fine work & has an extensive selection of leathers, threads, & buckles. Seems to be a go-to for Panerai people. Good site for browsing also.
B.


----------



## soaking.fused

JohnM said:


> OK, here is a photo of my 40mm Stowa Flieger Auto, 40mm Stowa Flieger handwinder, and 39mm IWC Mark XVI -- love em all.


Ahh, how lovely. This a superb shot! Thanks much for posting it.


----------



## Peter Atwood

On my wrist right now! #21 auto, no date arrived this morning overnight from Germany. I am very pleased with this watch. I was initially a bit hesitant about the hands not matching the dial but I must say the effect in person is excellent. And I think after seeing the originals with their mismatched hands and dials that this is quite appropriate. A spectacular watch. :-






)


----------



## B....

Peter Atwood said:


> On my wrist right now! #21 auto, no date arrived this morning overnight from Germany. I am very pleased with this watch. I was initially a bit hesitant about the hands not matching the dial but I must say the effect in person is excellent. And I think after seeing the originals with their mismatched hands and dials that this is quite appropriate. A spectacular watch. :-
> View attachment 11927682
> )


Congratulations Peter. It looks fantastic! I really like the strap it's on. (would like to know about it). Look forward to hearing more from you when you get a bit familiar with it's character & characteristics. IMHO ....THAT is a Flieger! |> 
B.


----------



## Rosenbloom

Peter Atwood said:


> On my wrist right now! #21 auto, no date arrived this morning overnight from Germany. I am very pleased with this watch. I was initially a bit hesitant about the hands not matching the dial but I must say the effect in person is excellent. And I think after seeing the originals with their mismatched hands and dials that this is quite appropriate. A spectacular watch.


Look great!! Congrats!!
I think I should reconsider 90 anniv LE! :-!


----------



## hidden830726

Personally I think the dial and hands match well with brown strap. Not of fan with black strap tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

B....the strap is from Bas and Lokes in Australia. One of the best strap makers on the planet right now in my opinion. I must be up to 30+ straps from them at this point and never disappointed.


----------



## TXGooner

Seeing all these gorgeous photos makes the wait for my 36mm Auto 90th LE's shipping notification that much harder.


----------



## B....

Peter Atwood said:


> B....the strap is from Bas and Lokes in Australia. One of the best strap makers on the planet right now in my opinion. I must be up to 30+ straps from them at this point and never disappointed.


Thanks Peter. Good to have another option. Looks like they have some nice pouches as well. I just love leatherwork. I have a custom leather bass guitar gig bag made by an elderly european craftsman & is outstanding. I made my own leather snooker cue case some years ago & thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Difficult to work leather with mostly woodworking tools,  , so I have appreciation for the craftsmen & their talent. I think an LE Flieger watch is deserving of an exceptional strap as the one you have chosen Peter. Well done. 
B.
Edit: To clarify - The strap I have selected in my order will be spending a lot of time on the watch also, but we don't wear the same shirt every day either. Special apparel has it's place.


----------



## iggy-th

Peter Atwood said:


> On my wrist right now! #21 auto, no date arrived this morning overnight from Germany. I am very pleased with this watch. I was initially a bit hesitant about the hands not matching the dial but I must say the effect in person is excellent. And I think after seeing the originals with their mismatched hands and dials that this is quite appropriate. A spectacular watch. :-
> View attachment 11927682
> )


Hey Peter,

Nice one 
please kindly show us the case back, any special engraved on the rotor ?

Thanks


----------



## jam karet

So tempting...and I just sold my Archimede pilot too.


----------



## Rosenbloom

I once ordered and then cancelled it (because of the lume color concern). 
Now I decided to order again a LE handwinding B-type Flieger. This is going to be my second Stowa!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Rosenbloom said:


> I once ordered and then cancelled it (because of the lume color concern).
> Now I decided to order again a LE handwinding B-type Flieger. This is going to be my second Stowa!


As someone with a handwinding B-type Flieger, I'd love to see wristshots of the vintage lume B-type dial.


----------



## B....

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> ............., I'd love to see wristshots of the vintage lume B-type dial.


Here's one from Stowawatches instagram. Not sure if anyone here on forum has received their B dial yet.
B.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

B.... said:


> Here's one from Stowawatches instagram. Not sure if anyone here on forum has received their B dial yet.
> B.


Well, that kind of made my day. Thanks!


----------



## fisker

flappylove said:


> This image makes the colours look brighter than they are in the flesh. There is actually more depth to the colour than this image suggests. And to my eyes the contrast between hands and numbers is slightly greater than in the image. Do you have a special edition on order? If you are open minded about the contrast then you are going to love this watch, anyone that doesn't like the idea of the colour contrast is just not going to appreciate it. I started this process with some trepidation for the colour disparity but it actually makes the watch more interesting, and it is incredibly good looking.
> Unfortunately I am really poor at photographing watches, hopefully someone with some skill in this area will be getting one of these special editions and they can be shown off in all their glory.


When did you get your LE Klassik Sport? I'm waiting on mine.


----------



## B....

fisker said:


> When did you get your LE Klassik Sport? I'm waiting on mine.


The Klassik Sport photo was quoted as a LE lume colour reference only. IMHO it seemed to be the best representation at that point.
B.


----------



## B....

Speaking of which - From today's Stowa instagram : a Klassik 36 & a Klassik Sport from Baselworld.
B.


----------



## FrmrHoss

B.... said:


> Here's one from Stowawatches instagram. Not sure if anyone here on forum has received their B dial yet.
> B.
> View attachment 11955874


I've still been anxiously awaiting mine for the time being.


----------



## ddestici

FrmrHoss said:


> I've still been anxiously awaiting mine for the time being.


well; let me help you guys a bit, or a lot maybe 

so here you are:


----------



## kellit

My friend just received the 6498 small second yesterday and it is gorgeous, I don't know how to explain but it looks way much better in person than in photo. Congrats to all 90th limited version owners!


----------



## Horoticus

Fedex just alerted me my 6498 small second is on its way. Will post pics once it has arrived. :-!


----------



## victorarmd

arrived today


----------



## omeglycine

Awesome, congrats! Still patiently awaiting my MABLE, and another LE of days past...


----------



## hidden830726

victorarmd said:


> arrived today
> View attachment 12183866
> 
> View attachment 12183874
> 
> View attachment 12183882


Looks good on brown strap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

My 90th anniv. LE Flieger 36 HW was delivered today & it's outstanding! Haven't had a chance to really sit down with it yet but I thought a couple of quick pics might be in order. It's a bit tricky getting a few shots that really convey the true colouring & nature of this special watch. Lighting is always an issue for that but I'll get some more up here when I'm able. These two are with incandescent light so it's not as natural as I'd like but SO JUICY ! ;-)
I'm very pleased with the chocolate brown calf strap without rivets that is optional. Something a bit new for this watch. 
B.


----------



## Soulspawn

Looking good guys. I'm starting to feel like I'm missing out on all this great LE action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjt65

Hello just got mine yesterday along with my Breitling what a day to come home too after work! Love it great lume (not sure yet of the staying power) and the radium looking markers numbers are great, blued hands etc. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> My 90th anniv. LE Flieger 36 HW was delivered today & it's outstanding! Haven't had a chance to really sit down with it yet but I thought a couple of quick pics might be in order. It's a bit tricky getting a few shots that really convey the true colouring & nature of this special watch. Lighting is always an issue for that but I'll get some more up here when I'm able. These two are with incandescent light so it's not as natural as I'd like but SO JUICY ! ;-)
> I'm very pleased with the chocolate brown calf strap without rivets that is optional. Something a bit new for this watch.
> B.
> 
> View attachment 12187458
> 
> 
> View attachment 12187466


Congratulations friend, for your really great baby!  could you please share some caseback-movement pic.s as well?...

i really wonder about the better 'caseback scene' of 36 mmS; since it has a bezel or 'case coverage' around its movement smaller than the 40 mmS!


----------



## B....

ddestici said:


> Congratulations friend, for your really great baby!  could you please share some caseback-movement pic.s as well?...
> 
> i really wonder about the better 'caseback scene' of 36 mmS; since it has a bezel or 'case coverage' around its movement smaller than the 40 mmS!


As soon as I can manage some good light for the photos I'll post a few of some angles & details. I want to establish some hand winding & time keeping measurements as well in the next few days. Maybe the watch will take some time to settle into a consistency.
B.


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> As soon as I can manage some good light for the photos I'll post a few of some angles & details. I want to establish some hand winding & time keeping measurements as well in the next few days. Maybe the watch will take some time to settle into a consistency.
> B.


Sounds great! I will be looking forward for that!


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> As soon as I can manage some good light for the photos I'll post a few of some angles & details. I want to establish some hand winding & time keeping measurements as well in the next few days. Maybe the watch will take some time to settle into a consistency.
> B.


Sounds great! I will be looking forward for that!


----------



## B....

Took a couple more photos this morning:

Just to clear up a point about how large it wears relative to another 36mm watch ; as can be seen here, the bezel / dial size is relevant to that. These watches are both 36mm.








As per request, here's a movement / display back shot.








A couple dial & case.


----------



## soaking.fused

B.... said:


> View attachment 12187466


Stunning!


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> Took a couple more photos this morning:
> 
> As per request, here's a movement / display back shot.
> View attachment 12195218


well; i should accept that the caseback of handwinding 36 seems way more beautiful than mine 40. congratulations again, for the really great piece!


----------



## B....

soaking.fused said:


> Stunning!


Thank you for that. Speaking of "stunning!!!" > OK....So today me, my wife, & my new Flieger were walking down the street and I was checking the time every 2 minutes JUST so I could look at the sunlight flash a brilliant silvery blue off the hands b-). Be respectfully informed that I have now developed a new appreciation for temperature blued hands. (talk about making the telling of time a whole lot more interesting)



ddestici said:


> well; i should accept that the caseback of handwinding 36 seems way more beautiful than mine 40. congratulations again, for the really great piece!


 Yes, I'm very pleased with the whole package. That display back comparison naturally follows one's principle choice of automatic vs hand winding movement. As well, my case size choice was based on what I could foresee as my personal long term appreciation for this particular watch. The case back was a perk that resulted.
B.


----------



## omeglycine

This just came in. Will be sending it to Stowa for a full service (technical and optic), but was not in nearly as bad of cosmetic shape as I thought.


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> That display back comparison naturally follows one's principle choice of automatic vs hand winding movement.
> B.


that was not my point. Actually my 40 mm baumuster B also is a handwinding one. i was just wondering about the comparison between the 36 and the 40 mm' s and of course 36 seems more beatiful cause the case covering it is narrower than 40s 

it is just smth. like a ''bigger screen/body ratio'' of a smartphone


----------



## TXGooner

I'm still waiting for my 36mm LE Auto's shipping notification. It's an agonizing wait. Especially after seeing the pictures in here...


----------



## B....

ddestici said:


> that was not my point. Actually my 40 mm baumuster B also is a handwinding one. i was just wondering about the comparison between the 36 and the 40 mm' s and of course 36 seems more beatiful cause the case covering it is narrower than 40s
> 
> it is just smth. like a ''bigger screen/body ratio'' of a smartphone


I agree. It's _almost_ as if the 36mm case was designed around the movement. The screw-down back with it's hex-pattern notches is an attractive touch also.
B.


----------



## B....

TXGooner said:


> I'm still waiting for my 36mm LE Auto's shipping notification. It's an agonizing wait. Especially after seeing the pictures in here...


 A wise man once said - " The desire to acquire is not so much about the achieving but rather the anticipation ". ( or maybe that's what I told myself when I placed the order :-d )
B.


----------



## B....

B.... said:


> I agree. It's _almost_ as if the 36mm case was designed around the movement. The screw-down back with it's hex-pattern notches is an attractive touch also.
> B.


Edit:


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> Edit:
> View attachment 12209210


and the situation seems to be same for the automatic as well, of course:


----------



## B....

I had mentioned the new style strap without rivets that I chose rather than the regular Flieger strap.
This is the 1st I've seen in this particular "chocolate brown" colour. It goes VERY well with the "radium lume" dial of the 90th anniv. Fliegers, IMHO. 
Not sure if it's the standard brown colour now. The brown nappa (new style Flieger) strap used to be a lighter colour of brown. Just wanted to give you all a heads up on it's availability. After some massaging for a few minutes it feels so soft & pliable. It measures a max 2.5mm thick. For the 36mm watch it is 18/16 & probably 20/18 for the 40mm & don't think it's available for the 41mm. The leather grain is very attractive as well. 
B.


----------



## Time On My Hands

B.... said:


> A wise man once said - " The desire to acquire is not so much about the achieving but rather the anticipation "...
> B.


Indeed, perhaps you were thinking of Motorhead's "The Chase Is Better Than the Catch".


----------



## Kel1993

Does anyone know what is the status of the Marine Automatic Blue with a new-old stock DUROWE 7526-4 automatic caliber? I don't see the watch listed in the Stowa web site anymore.


----------



## B....

Seems to be a slow Saturday around here so I took another pic to post. I really am enjoying my new Flieger.
Trying to establish how it runs & how it likes to be wound.
I'm experimenting a bit with winding so I can have some reference re. reserve & average daily rate etc. Seems to be back & forth a bit so far as it settles. It'll take some time to become familiar with this movement I think.

Hope more of us are receiving shipments now. Can't wait to see some pics & comments on other models. 
B.


----------



## Kraut783

So, I ordered a rubber strap with deployment buckle for a Flieger. It came in the mail today, but the envelope was thick for a simple strap. I opened up the envelope and got the strap, but also in the envelope was a wrapped 90th Anniversary Stowa book. Very nice surprise...stay classy Stowa!


----------



## B....

Kraut783 said:


> So, I ordered a rubber strap with deployment buckle for a Flieger. It came in the mail today, but the envelope was thick for a simple strap. I opened up the envelope and got the strap, but also in the envelope was a wrapped 90th Anniversary Stowa book. Very nice surprise...stay classy Stowa!


Nice!
AND You know the rules bubba....no pic - no strap. ;-)
B.


----------



## hidden830726

Kel1993 said:


> Does anyone know what is the status of the Marine Automatic Blue with a new-old stock DUROWE 7526-4 automatic caliber? I don't see the watch listed in the Stowa web site anymore.


The nick name is MABLE.

Anyway, im still waiting as well. Knowing Stowa, just wait for it.


----------



## ddestici

B.... said:


> Seems to be a slow Saturday around here so I took another pic to post. I really am enjoying my new Flieger.
> Trying to establish how it runs & how it likes to be wound.
> I'm experimenting a bit with winding so I can have some reference re. reserve & average daily rate etc. Seems to be back & forth a bit so far as it settles. It'll take some time to become familiar with this movement I think.
> 
> Hope more of us are receiving shipments now. Can't wait to see some pics & comments on other models.
> B.
> View attachment 12230178


continues to sound great!  i ve never done such a control of precision of my baumuster B, cause its beauty really takes me out of that. But seems from your experiment that; most or maybe all of them will be unofficial chronometers..







and another comment from me would be the well-positioned date window and old-radium color applied date disc. actually the colour of the date numbers (white; of course) was the biggest handicap for these limited fliegers, but fortunately stowa took the neccecary action, as the way it is expected from them


----------



## ddestici

and lets see also some 6497-98 limited fliegers; with their movements and swan necks as well, of course. so that we can congratulate its owner 

all these pieces are individual beauties themselves!


----------



## mitchjrj

> ...my case size choice was based on what I could foresee as my personal long term appreciation for this particular watch.


I have a tonne of respect for that measured consideration. This is definitely a generational timepiece.


----------



## mitchjrj

All of this further stokes my inner fire to add a Stowa Flieger at some point in the future to pair with my Marine Original Blue LE. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

mitchjrj said:


> I have a tonne of respect for that measured consideration. This is definitely a generational timepiece.


Thank you for that. I really did give my choice much consideration.

I presently have a watch w/41.5mm case (6.25" wrist) & I just love how it wears. Many would find that unusual given my wrist size but it works for me - _at this point in time. _
I also have another 36mm which wears smaller than most at that size. I have as well, a 33.5mm "railroad" watch that wears larger than it's size. So I had a varying selection of reference to make a decision.
If I've learned one thing in all my years, it's that current fashion is fleeting.(*EDIT: "*_one's current sensibilities are fleeting" _would be more fitting here)
Comfort & practicality holds a lot of weight for me.
The deal maker was that this will be my only Flieger so a 36mm watch would seem to fit the criteria for the long term (& like you say - further down the road). This watch is dear to my heart for a number of reasons so.........(you get the picture my friend) |>
B.

BTW, Your watch photos & techniques are spectacular Mitch! What a pleasure to witness. Thanx.


----------



## debasercl

Lovely watches, congrats! I really like that lume and I would like to see how's the lume on the B dial, is it fully lumed?


----------



## ddestici

debasercl said:


> Lovely watches, congrats! I really like that lume and I would like to see how's the lume on the B dial, is it fully lumed?


No, it isn' t.. and unfortunately it has a bigger ''gap'' than the serial version because of the date complication:



but it is still enough and i love it!

furthermore; i think there is no need to pervert the purpose of lume. which is; making the user read the time in dark.. and it is obvious that the time is ''2:22'' in this pic., isn' t it?


----------



## TXGooner

My Stowa 90th Anniversary Limited 36mm Flieger came in (automatic, no date, no logo)! I even got my birth year as the serial number.
I am VERY happy with the purchase.
Here are some pics in not great lighting:


----------



## B....

TXGooner said:


> My Stowa 90th Anniversary Limited 36mm Flieger came in (automatic, no date, no logo)! I even got my birth year as the serial number.
> I am VERY happy with the purchase.......


Good to hear. It gets even better once you get acquainted a bit. Tell us more about it at that point, & don't forget some more pics when you can.
B.


----------



## ryanli

TXGooner said:


> My Stowa 90th Anniversary Limited 36mm Flieger came in (automatic, no date, no logo)! I even got my birth year as the serial number.
> I am VERY happy with the purchase.
> Here are some pics in not great lighting:
> 
> View attachment 12249506
> 
> 
> View attachment 12249514
> 
> 
> View attachment 12249522
> 
> 
> View attachment 12249530
> 
> 
> View attachment 12249538


Hello, may I know your wrist size?


----------



## TXGooner

ryanli said:


> Hello, may I know your wrist size?


Sure thing. It's small at 6.25" and I'm wearing the Short strap that Stowa offers


----------



## ddestici

TXGooner said:


> My Stowa 90th Anniversary Limited 36mm Flieger came in (automatic, no date, no logo)! I even got my birth year as the serial number.
> I am VERY happy with the purchase.


wellcome to stowa happiness  congratulations with your lovely 36  a lume photo as well, will be more than appreciated!


----------



## TXGooner

ddestici said:


> wellcome to stowa happiness  congratulations with your lovely 36  a lume photo as well, will be more than appreciated!


Lume shot


----------



## sleby

damn those 36s are awesome!!!!
i am a bit worried though.. i thought that for my future flieger (when i am getting one) 41 mm would be the perfect size, but antea 390 looks smaller than this??


----------



## Fikk

sleby said:


> damn those 36s are awesome!!!!
> i am a bit worried though.. i thought that for my future flieger (when i am getting one) 41 mm would be the perfect size, but antea 390 looks smaller than this??


Not really. and the Antea has really long lugs.


----------



## Horoticus

As promised, FK 6498 41mm reporting in...

































Love this hand-cranker! Beautiful work from Stowa. :-!


----------



## ddestici

beatiful piece! the 6497 & 98 has a different beauty than the classic ones... congratulations.


----------



## Kraut783

B.... said:


> Nice!
> AND You know the rules bubba....no pic - no strap. ;-)
> B.


your right, my apologies =)


----------



## B....

@Kraut783
That seems like a very practical choice for pretty much any environment. I really like the deployment buckle on rubber. Thanks for the post. 
B.


----------



## ddestici

As we know the buyers were already informed by e-mail prior to the start of the delivery period that; these limited fliegers wont be having lume layers on dial and hands; as homogen and flawless as they seem on the classic flieger series. The reason was those layers being applied by Jorg with handwork..

I was worrying about the result when i recieved tgat e-mail; but now i am really glad about this:



It seems much more "real" than the automated application on the regular series. It is smth. Like; "feeling" the layer by seeing it...


----------



## hannat

My first post ever as I have received the Flieger Chronograph LE which I think there is no such picture of the final product on the internet. Seems not many are interested in the Chronograph LE but it looks much better than I have expected, especially the colour. Another thing is that the crown is modified a little bit to possess a diamond-like onion shape (correct me if this is already the standard design of flieger chronograph).


----------



## pirelli7467

hannat said:


> My first post ever as I have received the Flieger Chronograph LE which I think there is no such picture of the final product on the internet. Seems not many are interested in the Chronograph LE but it looks much better than I have expected, especially the colour. Another thing is that the crown is modified a little bit to possess a diamond-like onion shape (correct me if this is already the standard design of flieger chronograph).
> 
> View attachment 12331703
> 
> 
> View attachment 12331705


Looks fantastic!!! I am waiting for the 43mm version of the Chronograph. Still haven't seen what the final product will look like. The original ship date was end of June, but I have still not heard anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

hannat said:


> My first post ever as I have received the Flieger Chronograph LE which I think there is no such picture of the final product on the internet. Seems not many are interested in the Chronograph LE but it looks much better than I have expected, especially the colour. Another thing is that the crown is modified a little bit to possess a diamond-like onion shape (correct me if this is already the standard design of flieger chronograph).
> 
> View attachment 12331703
> 
> 
> View attachment 12331705


That's just beautiful. Wow!!!!


Stowa really hit the nail on the head with this model.

Congrats on such an awesome piece and thanks for sharing pics!! Could we get a lume shot of this one?!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

yes that crown appears to more diamond shaped verses the one on my regular chrono flieger that's more rounded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannat

soaking.fused said:


> That's just beautiful. Wow!!!!
> 
> 
> Stowa really hit the nail on the head with this model.
> 
> Congrats on such an awesome piece and thanks for sharing pics!! Could we get a lume shot of this one?!


here it is


----------



## hidden830726

Very sad. I have nothing on 90th anniversary yet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

hidden830726 said:


> Very sad. I have nothing on 90th anniversary yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's right. What's the estimated delivery time of the MABLE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steff

Other Question:

Will the MABLE currently / in general delivered?
Has anyone seen this watch in the "real world" ? (not the Basel-pics etc...)

I ordered this watch with a delivery promise for July / 2017.
We will see ...


----------



## wkw

Steff said:


> Other Question:
> 
> Will the MABLE currently / in general delivered?
> Has anyone seen this watch in the "real world" ? (not the Basel-pics etc...)
> 
> I ordered this watch with a delivery promise for July / 2017.
> We will see ...


That's right. Order placed in Jan 2017. Watch configuration confirmed in March and there hasn't been any news since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Two weeks ago, the delivery was planned for mid- end of July.


----------



## xherion

Just viewed Stowa's website, seems like there are still a lot of 90th jahre pieces left.
Not as popular as expected?

I myself think it's a very nice one, may get the 43mm sports klassik.


----------



## hidden830726

1) i urge everyone to just let stowa take their time to release their watch. I prefer they don't rush it, perfect as it is.

2) as for the flieger 90th anniversary. I'm sure it's appealing, but this round they just release way too many variance. But I have to say, it's exited. 

3) back to the MABLE, to be fair, I learn from experience and already knew that it will delay, so my expectation is low. Hahah

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> 3) back to the MABLE, to be fair, I learn from experience and already knew that it will delay, so my expectation is low. Hahah


I usually don't ask as there is nothing urgent for me but as I'll be at Stowa for the hike this weekend, I thought it would be nice to have it there


----------



## TXGooner

Just a quick update. I received a customs/duties bill from FedEx today for the LE Flieger I received last month. The bill was for a whopping.... $17. 
For reference, I'm in Texas so I'm guessing that those of you in the US may get a similar bill if you haven't already.


----------



## OrdinaryMan

TXGooner said:


> Just a quick update. I received a customs/duties bill from FedEx today for the LE Flieger I received last month. The bill was for a whopping.... $17.
> For reference, I'm in Texas so I'm guessing that those of you in the US may get a similar bill if you haven't already.


280 Canadian dollars or 220 US dollars for me. Damn.


----------



## B....

OrdinaryMan said:


> 280 Canadian dollars or 220 US dollars for me. Damn.


ditto.
I wonder how many Americans would be willing to pay $1750 USD for their 957.98 euro order. 
B.


----------



## Vetinari67

hidden830726 said:


> Very sad. I have nothing on 90th anniversary yet


Hi Hidden, I don't know about MABLE, but I received my Flieger Klassik LE B-dial yesterday courtesy of FedEx, so there is at least one 90th Anniversary Stowa LE in Malaysia now.

Of course, this being our beloved homeland, there were customs clearance issues, and the watch had to go around the world for an extra four days (Germany -> France -> Malaysia -> France -> China -> Malaysia -> China-> Malaysia), before it finally got released to me. Apparently, Stowa's description of "handwinding watch with stainless steel case and leather strap" was "not detailed enough" for Malaysian customs to identify the commodity being shipped. Go figure! Fortunately, Sandra from Stowa leapt into action and sorted the issue out overnight, so I was able to receive the watch yesterday upon payment of the princely sum of MYR314 for tax. Thank you, Sandra!

Having now seen the watch in person and spending some wrist-time with it, I wholeheartedly agree with flappylove, Peter Atwood and the others on this forum who have already received their LEs - the Old Radium looks great! I now truly understand why Stowaristi love their watches so much. The handwinding movement is beautifully done too, and I must confess I spent quite a bit of time peering at her beating heart through a loupe - much to the amusement of my colleagues. And don't even get me started on the lume!

Apologies for the quality of the pic, I only have a phone camera:


----------



## hidden830726

Vetinari67 said:


> Hi Hidden, I don't know about MABLE, but I received my Flieger Klassik LE B-dial yesterday courtesy of FedEx, so there is at least one 90th Anniversary Stowa LE in Malaysia now.
> 
> Of course, this being our beloved homeland, there were customs clearance issues, and the watch had to go around the world for an extra four days (Germany -> France -> Malaysia -> France -> China -> Malaysia -> China-> Malaysia), before it finally got released to me. Apparently, Stowa's description of "handwinding watch with stainless steel case and leather strap" was "not detailed enough" for Malaysian customs to identify the commodity being shipped. Go figure! Fortunately, Sandra from Stowa leapt into action and sorted the issue out overnight, so I was able to receive the watch yesterday upon payment of the princely sum of MYR314 for tax. Thank you, Sandra!
> 
> Having now seen the watch in person and spending some wrist-time with it, I wholeheartedly agree with flappylove, Peter Atwood and the others on this forum who have already received their LEs - the Old Radium looks great! I now truly understand why Stowaristi love their watches so much. The handwinding movement is beautifully done too, and I must confess I spent quite a bit of time peering at her beating heart through a loupe - much to the amusement of my colleagues. And don't even get me started on the lume!
> 
> Apologies for the quality of the pic, I only have a phone camera:


Woot. Look great on your wrist. That GST is always a pain. Let's hope I,'ll received mine soon. But no rush. Btw, you are in KL?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

hidden830726 said:


> Woot. Look great on your wrist. That GST is always a pain. Let's hope I,'ll received mine soon. But no rush. Btw, you are in KL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It looks a trifle big on my scrawny 6.5in wrist in the photo because of the angle, but IRL it's quite all right (I think!). I hope you receive yours soon too.

And yes, am definitely in the ole' Muddy Estuary! I look forward to meeting you (and your Stowa collection LOL) in person in due course.


----------



## smashie

I got my Flieger Klassik 36 last week, just haven't been able to get back to my computer, apologies for the phone photo


----------



## OrdinaryMan

Hiking with automatic #5.


----------



## OrdinaryMan

oops, that's a bit bigger picture than I expected.


----------



## Zinzan

No comments about the new MABLE (or MABL, as Jörg calls it) pictures in the Stowa newsletter? Looks great, IMO! Solid caseback looks good, too.

Edit: Here are the pictures.


----------



## hidden830726

The solid case back look real cool. I see it will start shipping end August 17. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

Can't wait 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrzej

hidden830726 said:


> The solid case back look real cool. I see it will start shipping end August 17.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It certainly does. Looking at the pictures again, I am glad I ordered the "no date".


----------



## hidden830726

I also wonder how the caseback work. It cam be screw on the see through? Hmm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

No,

it would be screwed on the case instead of the see-through-back.
You can choose which lid you want to be screwed on,

Volker


----------



## Fikk

Yes, either one or the other.
We had to choose which one we want (at the same time as the date and polish/brushed case finish)


----------



## TheOneInYellow

So, my first post on this forum (I am not a forum person), and I have a few questions.

First, I placed an order for a gorgeous 40mm *Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Automatic Baumuster B Vintage Limited Edition* (henceforth _Flieger B LE_)! 
This is the very first high-end horological timepiece that I have purchased/invested, going straight into the deep end. My previous watches were:

- An old Seiko Quartz from 16 years ago.
Unknown what model, was a birthday present that years later broke in my University a long time ago,

- Issey Miyake Ovo Quartz SILAR003 (black).
Needs servicing and repair, but I am not so interested to do this yet. Interestingly, this watch was not powered by Seiko but Seiko Instruments, but I have not done much research about it,

- _Moto 360_ Android Wear smartwatch 1st Gen (battery died).

Yeah, a *BIIIIIIIGGG* jump ha ha!
I was going to get a Junkers 6060-5, which I still like, but I thought to invest and get a true tool Flieger, with one of the big five, and for it to be a long lasting watch to use and keep for as long as I can. This will be my primary EDC watch, but in the future I will consider a Damasko watch (_DA 38_. Can't afford _DC 56 Si_ and it has no blue second hand) for higher intensity situations, such as indoor rock climbing, outdoor events, etc. I will later this year (or after I receive my _Stowa Flieger LE_ watch) get a _Damasko leather strap black with white-blue stitching with deployment buckle (blasted) strap,_ as I *LOVE* Damasko straps!
After this I will also get a dress watch, but unlike my expensive tool watch I will probably get a cheap Tissot Le Loche, simply because I do not have enough occasions where I would need a dress watch, so no need to invest too much. Having said that, I *DID* indeed see the Stowa Marine models, and I seriously wish to erase all of those beautiful timepieces out of my head (totally in love with them...stupid obsessions).

Now, after going through as much as I could through this thread, I would like to condense some information to answer some of my questions, and very much love to have help from the venerable fans of Stowa et all!

- I have small wrists and thin bezel 40mm, pushing 41mm, will work one me (unusually, cream dials are a boon for my skin tone, though I do not like cream colour in most things...).
From what I have garnered from heavy research, a Stowa Flieger 40mm in terms of width wears a bit more than that size on the wrist; how much so is my question (41mm+ ?). Please note, I am not including the big crown in this.

- The traditional leather strap is what I have went for, but I strongly feel that it will be too much material for my small (semi-skinny) wrists (15.5mm to 16mm). I have added a note to my order for a shorter version of the 'leatherstrap in old style strap' (as you could not select this from the _Flieger B LE_ page) and would like to know if Stowa can do that. I also asked for the possibility of a deployment buckle, though I doubt that is feasible for this strap style.
Of course, I do want the Damasko strap with blue/white stitching (wish it would only come in black and blue stitching; might ask them later this year if they can...).

- I understand that the SuperLuminova 'Old Radium' style paint is comparable to SuperLuminoca C1, rather than the awesome C3. I bought the _Flieger B LE_ _because_ of the date window, older vintage look, limited edition numbered, and to be unique from other Flieger's (like the amazing Laco, or the 'not-part-of-the-big-five' Archimedes and Steinheart, Flieger's).
Having said that, is there a reduction in brightness and colour to the lumes? Does Old Radium (C1?) still last as long as C3? Is the Old Radium lume long lasting in itself?
If any of you have pics (or time to take pics) between the Old Radium and C3 Stowa Flieger watches in the dark, that would be most awesome!

- Following on from the lume question above, what is exactly lumed? I know that the _Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B_ has lumed hands (3x), both Arabic hours and minutes numerals, and the indications.
What about the _Flieger B LE; _what is _*exactly*_ lumed? This is very important to me and I could not find a definitive answer, so those who have received this specific version of this watch, or those who know the answer concretely, I ask you for help on this.
Pictures would also be great!

- Is it possible to receive both the Black Forest box and the metal presentation box?

I think that's about it.

Though I have lurked on a wide array of watch and horology places on the net, I would like to thank to all those who passionately post about watches, and on this topic; it has helped me decide what watch I want to use, for many, many years ^^

(I can't add links as I intended due to this being my very first post, but I am sure you can all Google bits and see pics if you like).


----------



## Fikk

Welcome here.

I have the same wrist size and the S strap is fine for us. It's of course possible to choose which size you want.

If you like the Marines, beware that the Marine Original (MO) is much bigger than the Marine automatic (MA) - only 1 mm in diameter but 2mm thicker.
I really like the MO but think it's too big for me as a dress watch. I then went for the MA which has the same case as the flieger classic.


----------



## Karel81

Fikk said:


> Yes, either one or the other.
> We had to choose which one we want (at the same time as the date and polish/brushed case finish)


If a remember correctly they only asked about the date and case finish. Can't remember they asked about the case back.


----------



## Fikk

Karel81 said:


> If a remember correctly they only asked about the date and case finish. Can't remember they asked about the case back.


My bad, I just checked and we were asked for the case, the date and the strap length but not the case back.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Fikk said:


> Welcome here.
> 
> I have the same wrist size and the S strap is fine for us. It's of course possible to choose which size you want.
> 
> If you like the Marines, beware that the Marine Original (MO) is much bigger than the Marine automatic (MA) - only 1 mm in diameter but 2mm thicker.
> I really like the MO but think it's too big for me as a dress watch. I then went for the MA which has the same case as the flieger classic.


Fantastic! I will email them and make sure that they have the small strap selected for me beyond the order comment (and I'll ask if I can have the Black Forest and metal presentation cases).

I didn't realise about the height increase and that is a major factor on my wrist, including the slightly bigger dial, so if I did increase my budget and get a same branded dress watch from Stowa, it would either be _Marine Klassik 40 silver date_ (with croco style strap; not decided which colour), or _Marine Klassik 40 white polished_ (again, croco style strap). The former is the most lovely of the two, but, again, dress watch will be rarely used so I could go for the later and save some coin.
Or I just get a dress watch from another brand, or buy the even cheaper (yet still commendable) _Tissot Le Locle Powermatic 80_ with nice guilloché 

Or just get some gorgeous dress straps and still use my _Flieger B LE 90th Annie_ watch ha ha!

Thanks again, and I can't wait to play with mine when it arrives!

(Need to sell off stuff now, like my new/old Corsair gaming keyboard and artisan keycaps, and also fund the last part of my audio headphone system sorted too; I got my balanced monoblock headphone amps yesterday but Oppo Sonica DAC is key...oh yeah, got Nintendo Switch and PS4 games to get too...way too many nice hobbies lol!).


----------



## omeglycine

hidden830726 said:


> The solid case back look real cool. I see it will start shipping end August 17.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They are starting to ship much earlier than that...


----------



## hidden830726

omeglycine said:


> They are starting to ship much earlier than that...


Well, let's wait then. This will probably be my last stowa. So, it better be good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

omeglycine said:


> They are starting to ship much earlier than that...


You received the shipment notice?


----------



## KrisYYC

OrdinaryMan said:


> 280 Canadian dollars or 220 US dollars for me. Damn.


My Flieger classic was about $1120 CAD before tax. FedEx charged me $125 CAD duty and tax. But I'm in AB so no PST. I'm hoping the $125 covers both GST and Duty and I won't be receiving another bill a month later. I assume FedEx would include any handling fee they would charge at the time I paid the taxes and duty. Here's hoping.


----------



## Craithorn

I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.


----------



## Andrzej

Craithorn said:


> I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.


Very nice. I haven't been asked for money yet!


----------



## hidden830726

Craithorn said:


> I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.
> 
> View attachment 12391677
> View attachment 12391681


Come with caseback or not? Compass shield? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craithorn

Yes it came with solid case back as well.


----------



## Craithorn

I did prepay quite early on so that may have made a difference.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Craithorn said:


> I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.
> 
> View attachment 12391849
> View attachment 12391851


Though it is weird that I cannot see the pictures normally, I can when I quote before I post a reply...odd...

Anyway, that is one beautiful, minimal piece! Congratulations, and I hope that you enjoy the beautiful timepiece for many years!

Also, *TOTALLY NOT ENVIOUS*. Nope, not me, nah ah, *TRUTH*.
[cries in the corner...].


----------



## Cioran

Now, this got me thinking to cancel my MABLE order...the dial looks, well, meh and those numerals look too big and out of place (too modern?), and the movement soo plain...don't know what to do...


----------



## Craithorn

The pics didn't upload correctly so I had to redo. Should be fine now.



TheOneInYellow said:


> Though it is weird that I cannot see the pictures normally, I can when I quote before I post a reply...odd...
> 
> Anyway, that is one beautiful, minimal piece! Congratulations, and I hope that you enjoy the beautiful timepiece for many years!
> 
> Also, *TOTALLY NOT ENVIOUS*. Nope, not me, nah ah, *TRUTH*.
> [cries in the corner...].


----------



## fisker

Just received my anniversary edition Klassik Sport a few days ago and I couldn't be more thrilled with this watch. All my watches tend towards to the larger end of things, so I wasn't worried about the size, but the Sport wears perfectly with the curved lugs--even better than I had hoped. I wear a Seiko MM300, Sinn U2, and other Seiko divers a lot, and the Sport wears closer to the wrist than most. I also like a solid, rugged feeling watch that can handle an occasional dunking, and the thicker case of the Sport is perfect for me. Blued hands are gorgeous, and I love the fact that the hand lume is different from the dial. Lends a lot of character to the watch and makes it much more interesting to look at in my opinion.

Sorry for the poor iPhone photography, but here are a few shots for this curious about the Sport.


----------



## Vetinari67

Craithorn said:


> I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.
> 
> View attachment 12391849
> View attachment 12391851
> View attachment 12391857


Congratulations Craithorn! Wear it in good health, and wrist shot when you have time, please! Also, how does the dial look in different lighting conditions? Is there much of a sunburst effect?


----------



## Craithorn

The numerals are not as white as they appear in the photo. They are exactly what one would expect to find on a Marine watch as far as size and proportion to the dial size are concerned. They are more of a matte silver than the pic would have you believe. In addition the dial changes from various shades of blue to almost black in different light conditions. The numerals contrast fairly well with the polished hands. The movement is exactly as advertised being somewhat plain and undecorated. I was back and forth over whether to have a solid caseback. I finally decided to have the movement visible when I found out the solid caseback would also be supplied.



Cioran said:


> Now, this got me thinking to cancel my MABLE order...the dial looks, well, meh and those numerals look too big and out of place (too modern?), and the movement soo plain...don't know what to do...


----------



## Craithorn

The dial doesn't have a sunburst effect. It is a true Matte Dial.



Vetinari67 said:


> Congratulations Craithorn! Wear it in good health, and wrist shot when you have time, please! Also, how does the dial look in different lighting conditions? Is there much of a sunburst effect?


----------



## hidden830726

Cioran said:


> Now, this got me thinking to cancel my MABLE order...the dial looks, well, meh and those numerals look too big and out of place (too modern?), and the movement soo plain...don't know what to do...


I understand what you meant. It's a tough call men. The dial looks fine for me. Movement look fairly basic but it has been previously explained that it is kept that way to preserve the original taste. The caseback looks nice tho.

I will probably wear this pretty casual. I suggest u keep it first. Someone can take over if you really not liking it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

Craithorn said:


> The numerals are not as white as they appear in the photo. They are exactly what one would expect to find on a Marine watch as far as size and proportion to the dial size are concerned. They are more of a matte silver than the pic would have you believe. In addition the dial changes from various shades of blue to almost black in different light conditions. The numerals contrast fairly well with the polished hands. The movement is exactly as advertised being somewhat plain and undecorated. I was back on forth over whether to have a solid caseback. I finally decided to have the movement visible when I found out that the solid caseback would also be supplied.


That's good to know, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## omeglycine

Fikk said:


> You received the shipment notice?


Yes, will be picking it up today. I should mention I also prepaid quite early (when I submitted the initial request).


----------



## B....

KrisYYC said:


> My Flieger classic was about $1120 CAD before tax. FedEx charged me $125 CAD duty and tax. But I'm in AB so no PST. I'm hoping the $125 covers both GST and Duty and I won't be receiving another bill a month later. I assume FedEx would include any handling fee they would charge at the time I paid the taxes and duty. Here's hoping.


You're good to go. Done.
B.


----------



## B....

fisker said:


> Just received my anniversary edition Klassik Sport a few days ago and I couldn't be more thrilled with this watch. All my watches tend towards to the larger end of things, so I wasn't worried about the size, but the Sport wears perfectly with the curved lugs--even better than I had hoped. I wear a Seiko MM300, Sinn U2, and other Seiko divers a lot, and the Sport wears closer to the wrist than most. I also like a solid, rugged feeling watch that can handle an occasional dunking, and the thicker case of the Sport is perfect for me. Blued hands are gorgeous, and I love the fact that the hand lume is different from the dial. Lends a lot of character to the watch and makes it much more interesting to look at in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry for the poor iPhone photography, but here are a few shots for this curious about the Sport.............
> 
> View attachment 12391875
> 
> View attachment 12391877


*That* is a great looking Flieger! I know what you mean about solid feel. Even the Stowa Flieger 36mm has that "overbuilt" superb quality. 
[a little story] > I dropped into an exclusive watch shop the other day (German high end Fliegers that I won't mention here) & was not nearly as impressed with their initial feel impression. The sales person asked about my Stowa Flieger, & as he handled it, never having done so before, I could see in his eyes that he was surprised with it's quality. How's that for validation. |>

B.


----------



## omeglycine

A couple of quick wrist shots before my next appointment:





































Edit: 1 more after


----------



## omeglycine

To follow up: for those waiting on the MABLE, it will be well worth it. This has been a busy week of incomings for me with a Grand Seiko Diver and a Wempe Pilot also arriving. Both are very nice, but the MABLE is getting all the wrist time (and is likely the only one staying long-term).


----------



## commanche

omeglycine said:


> To follow up: for those waiting on the MABLE, it will be well worth it. This has been a busy week of incomings for me with a Grand Seiko Diver and a Wempe Pilot also arriving. Both are very nice, but the MABLE is getting all the wrist time (and is likely the only one staying long-term).


Any link for the Wempe Pilot? I am curious!


----------



## omeglycine

commanche said:


> Any link for the Wempe Pilot? I am curious!


PM sent


----------



## Loubill

Looking forward to receiving my Mable once the factory reopens. It's been a long wait and lack of information and photos has made it a little more exciting, so it was good to finally see some photos at last other than the 3 or 4 that have been doing the rounds. I've got the brushed steel, no date and a dark brown leather strap to look forward to. Looks as if it wears quite large, legibility looks good and the flat blue dial offers a number of different shades, think I'm going to like it. Wonder what the most popular combo is going to be? With the flat blue dial I would have thought the brushed steel would have been more popular but I have to say the polished steel looks great. Anyone else out there got one on order? What combo did you go for?


----------



## hidden830726

Loubill said:


> Looking forward to receiving my Mable once the factory reopens. It's been a long wait and lack of information and photos has made it a little more exciting, so it was good to finally see some photos at last other than the 3 or 4 that have been doing the rounds. I've got the brushed steel, no date and a dark brown leather strap to look forward to. Looks as if it wears quite large, legibility looks good and the flat blue dial offers a number of different shades, think I'm going to like it. Wonder what the most popular combo is going to be? With the flat blue dial I would have thought the brushed steel would have been more popular but I have to say the polished steel looks great. Anyone else out there got one on order? What combo did you go for?


Same as you. Not so sure about what strap I have chosen. It has been so long.

Excited but having a slightly meh feel. Maybe there's literally too many releases by Stowa at once. I don't see as much excitement as previous LE.

Stowa watches usually speak for itself. But until I received my MABLE, I will keep grounded and wait patiently. It's called delay gratification.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loubill

I think the standard strap is black, I asked for a brown one instead and was given the choice of light or dark, I took the dark. "Delayed gratification", I like that.


----------



## Myron

Loubill said:


> Looking forward to receiving my Mable once the factory reopens. It's been a long wait and lack of information and photos has made it a little more exciting, so it was good to finally see some photos at last other than the 3 or 4 that have been doing the rounds. I've got the brushed steel, no date and a dark brown leather strap to look forward to. Looks as if it wears quite large, legibility looks good and the flat blue dial offers a number of different shades, think I'm going to like it. Wonder what the most popular combo is going to be? With the flat blue dial I would have thought the brushed steel would have been more popular but I have to say the polished steel looks great. Anyone else out there got one on order? What combo did you go for?


Yup, I have the brushed case no-date coming as well. I am really looking forward to it. I have owned many Stowas but haven't had one in probably at least five years so I'm looking forward to this watch.

Something I'm curious about is how this dial will compare to the previous blue LE Marine released a couple years ago. This watch looks darker to me, which is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. I don't suppose anybody out there owns both?

Myron


----------



## hidden830726

Wait. I'm not aware of any other blue LE Marine except for MOBLE. Is there any?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

So looking forward to the brushed one with date...had to delay the shipping due to vacation.


----------



## Myron

hidden830726 said:


> Wait. I'm not aware of any other blue LE Marine except for MOBLE. Is there any?


Correct, the MOBLE is what I was referring to. Highly unlikely, I know, but wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge in how the new MABLE dial compares to the MOBLE dial. From clicking between pictures of each, I am thinking that the MABLE dial is darker and more understated than the earlier MOBLE. But this could just be artifacts of different pictures.

Was hoping someone might know more definitively.

Myron


----------



## hidden830726

It's the same as MOBLE. The dial really looks different with different light source. From what I saw in the pics (since i owned a MOBLE) and heard from legitimate source (or bus driver) who attended baselworld, it is the same but without the small second. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loubill

hidden830726 said:


> It's the same as MOBLE. The dial really looks different with different light source. From what I saw in the pics (since i owned a MOBLE) and heard from legitimate source (or bus driver) who attended baselworld, it is the same but without the small second.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I thought the Moble was a sunburst dial and the Mable was a flat blue.


----------



## hidden830726

Hmm. It looks sunburst but to me it's not. It's very lighting depended









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

hidden830726 said:


> It's the same as MOBLE. The dial really looks different with different light source. From what I saw in the pics (since i owned a MOBLE) and heard from legitimate source (or bus driver) who attended baselworld, it is the same but without the small second.


Thank you for clarifying, Hidden.


----------



## mitchjrj

hidden830726 said:


> Hmm. It looks sunburst but to me it's not. It's very lighting depended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The MOBLE is not sunray, but it does have a very fine texture to it. Which can be difficult to see as I don't believe there is AR of any kind on the crystal. My only complaint on what is otherwise a beautifully executed watch.


----------



## Vetinari67

hidden830726 said:


> Hmm. It looks sunburst but to me it's not. It's very lighting depended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome pic, Hidden. The regal face of the MOBLE against the backdrop of banana leaf (and I presume thosai and teh tarik?) just about made my day! Looking forward to doing that with MABLE.


----------



## DrFidget

Craithorn said:


> I just received my MABL. Just a a couple of quick phone pics.


That watch is making my stock MA seethe with jealousy. Congrats on the beautiful watch.


----------



## hidden830726

Wish craithorn can post more pic

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Quick question: I am interested in the 90th anniversary pilot chrono.
but since there is only one sub dial, does it mean there is no running second?


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Craithorn said:


> The pics didn't upload correctly so I had to redo. Should be fine now.


A bit late, but yeah pics are fine now; cheers! ^^


----------



## hidden830726

xherion said:


> Quick question: I am interested in the 90th anniversary pilot chrono.
> but since there is only one sub dial, does it mean there is no running second?


From stowa site:

Flieger Chrono. Awarded.

Reduction. STOWA´s Flieger Chrono deliberately goes without permanent subsidiary second enabling to maintain the original pilot watch design. No doubt, this design innovation helped winning the.Goldene Unruh.2012. Available with automatic movement or handwinding movement.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Thanks for this, unfortunately it's a deal breaker for me personally....

Oh well, back to Archimede pilot chrono plan 



hidden830726 said:


> From stowa site:
> 
> Flieger Chrono. Awarded.
> 
> Reduction. STOWA´s Flieger Chrono deliberately goes without permanent subsidiary second enabling to maintain the original pilot watch design. No doubt, this design innovation helped winning the.Goldene Unruh.2012. Available with automatic movement or handwinding movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craithorn

As requested.










hidden830726 said:


> Wish craithorn can post more pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

hannat said:


> My first post ever as I have received the Flieger Chronograph LE which I think there is no such picture of the final product on the internet. Seems not many are interested in the Chronograph LE but it looks much better than I have expected, especially the colour. Another thing is that the crown is modified a little bit to possess a diamond-like onion shape (correct me if this is already the standard design of flieger chronograph)


Hi,

I must say I am tempted by one of the limited edition watches, and I've always hankered after one of the Chronos to sit alongside my standard no-logo Flieger. I am struggling to fin more pictures of this watch - is the engraving on the case side standard (for the limited edition)? The website description says it is but I cannot find any pictures of it, and I'm concerned it may look out of place given the deeper case than usual on the Chrono.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boemher

It looks wrong without it engraved in my opinion. The case is too plain and tall otherwise.


----------



## hidden830726

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I must say I am tempted by one of the limited edition watches, and I've always hankered after one of the Chronos to sit alongside my standard no-logo Flieger. I am struggling to fin more pictures of this watch - is the engraving on the case side standard (for the limited edition)? The website description says it is but I cannot find any pictures of it, and I'm concerned it may look out of place given the deeper case than usual on the Chrono.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well. If you really don't want the engrave, you can ask stowa to not doing that. But personally, I would prefer as it is.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

hidden830726 said:


> Well. If you really don't want the engrave, you can ask stowa to not doing that. But personally, I would prefer as it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed. I think that the engraving is actually far more subtle than what comes across in the bold appearance of the enlargement of the posted photos. I think one should be basing the choice for that particular engraving on what it signifies, rather than aesthetics. It's not really that pronounced in the overall attractiveness of the watch IMO.
B.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Thanks for the replies everyone.

It's good if it is more subtle than appears in the pictures, however I'd still like to see some of how it looks on the Chrono. I have emailed Stowa to see if they can pass more on.

I get the historical significance of the engraving, especially on the standard Fliegers but is the Chrono not a new design(?) so to speak, so it's a bit of a moot point anyway?

Cheers.


----------



## hidden830726

From stowa IG









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Wow. Does anyone recognises this strap?


----------



## larryinlc

It looks like the same hand stitched strap I ordered with my Ikarus. Dark blue


----------



## boemher

Would an owner of the 90th Anniversary B dial please kindly post a picture of their watch wity the date set to the 8th to compare with the shot on Stowas Instagram page ? Some numerals seem to look fatter/better than others in shots I have seen and I wonder whether the one seen on the Instagram feed is indeed a production model or a prototype.


----------



## ddestici

boemher said:


> Would an owner of the 90th Anniversary B dial please kindly post a picture of their watch wity the date set to the 8th to compare with the shot on Stowas Instagram page ? Some numerals seem to look fatter/better than others in shots I have seen and I wonder whether the one seen on the Instagram feed is indeed a production model or a prototype.


as owning a baumuster b with date, i can at least guarantee that there is difference between one digit and two digits (10, 11, ...) numbers and the reason is quite obious, i think..

they did smth like; thinnering that 8th in instagram and thickering the two digits dates (as much as possible; which is limited by the date window itself) in order to catch a closer looking one & two digit numbers:


----------



## boemher

Thank you for those : ) What I really want to see was specifically the 8th (as in the Instagram pic on Stowas page) to compare directly like for like ? In that pic the number 8 appeared thicker than any digits seen in any other photos since. Then I can compare the two and see if the one on the Stowa Instagram is a production model or a prototype that looks better than the production models sold.

Sounds a bit conspiracy theory like but I genuinely see a disparity.

I love your watch by the way, it's tempting me to order one !


----------



## Zinzan

It's not a conspiracy for a prototype to differ from a final production model.


----------



## boemher

Well if the prototype looks better than the production model and sells watches then it could be viewed in such a way couldn't it ? Anyway thanks for taking what was meant to.be a light hearted comment literally.


----------



## jsbx1

On the subject of the date font on the Baumuster B Ltd Ed. - I fell in love with the watch in late June and was ready to place my order, but could not get past the date being included on this model. I wish they offered this model without the date, much like their none date version of the "regular" Baumuster B dial they sell. I e-mailed Stowa to see if they could accommodate a non date face on their Ltd Ed. model, but no dice...

Tony


----------



## Vetinari67

boemher said:


> Thank you for those : ) What I really want to see was specifically the 8th (as in the Instagram pic on Stowas page) to compare directly like for like ? In that pic the number 8 appeared thicker than any digits seen in any other photos since. Then I can compare the two and see if the one on the Stowa Instagram is a production model or a prototype that looks better than the production models sold.
> 
> Sounds a bit conspiracy theory like but I genuinely see a disparity.
> 
> I love your watch by the way, it's tempting me to order one !


... just for you. Apologies for the low quality shot, and I'm afraid I didn't have ddestici's admirable patience to wait for the second hand diamond to align perfectly with the hour hand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

[content deleted due to double-posting]


----------



## Vetinari67

Apologies to all, accidental double post. For some reason the app crashed when I tried to post the first time and I thought it hadn't gone in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher

I think that there have been some peculiar decisions, 90 th anniversary ok I get it ... but why 90 the number of the production run? Especially when that extends to less popular watches ( you can check their site for the ones I'm referring to because there are still dozens of each unallocated) in the range. They should have made 180 of each of the popular models with no logo and no date, most buyers interested in these historic models presumably want a sterile dial with central seconds hand. This would have earned more money and yielded happier customers. Anyway as Jorg has said in this thread forums are for disagreements and discussions and thats what makes them fun and interesting and I love the fact that he engages with the community and responds here.


----------



## ddestici

Vetinari67 said:


> ... and I'm afraid I didn't have ddestici's admirable patience to wait for the second hand diamond to align perfectly with the hour hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, it really requires a patince; not admirable maybe, but a bit for sure 

congratulations by the way, for that real beauty-watch..

could you please share another photo with date; 13 or 22, let' s say?..


----------



## B....

Vetinari67 said:


> ... just for you. Apologies for the low quality shot, and I'm afraid I didn't have ddestici's admirable patience to wait for the second hand diamond to align perfectly with the hour hand!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try hacking the watch when it's almost in line & then adjusting the time so the hour hand is perfectly aligned behind the second hand. Then take the photo.
B.


----------



## Vetinari67

ddestici said:


> yes, it really requires a patince; not admirable maybe, but a bit for sure
> 
> congratulations by the way, for that real beauty-watch..


Thank you. For some strange reason, I think your watch is awesome too! ;-)



> could you please share another photo with date; 13 or 22, let' s say?..


Ha! Not falling for that one .. your pics are so much nicer than mine. :-d


----------



## Vetinari67

B.... said:


> Try hacking the watch when it's almost in line & then adjusting the time so the hour hand is perfectly aligned behind the second hand. Then take the photo.
> B.


I thought about it initially ... but having just set the watch according to atomic time that morning, I was too darned lazy to do anything but change the date!


----------



## boemher

Thanks for posting *Vetinari67* here is my hobbled together photoshop comparison , for no other reason than some pictures of owners watches really didn't seem to match this picture. I'm not sure what I think now but they seem pretty close enough for lighting and angle to account for differences. On the whole I think the date implementation has been successful for these LE watches and I think Stowa have done a good job. Id have loved the date disc to be lumed and also the option of not having a date but it still wouldn't put me off buying this watch.


----------



## B....

On the subject of *lume*, I have only the one (90th anniv.LE) Flieger & was wondering how the *lume duration *of the "radium" compares with that of the serial Flieger C3 lume, if someone with both can chime in. Mine appears to fade out quite soon. It looks spectacular but is not what I would call long lasting. Thanks.
B.


----------



## rhaythorne

Unfortunately it's far too light here at the moment to be able to capture a decent lume comparison shot, but here's a quick photo to give you an idea of what each lume type looks like after about five minutes exposure to daylight, followed by five minutes or so of me messing about sticking the watches in the back of a cupboard, darkening the room as best I could and setting up the camera on a tripod. "Radium" lume on the left, standard lume on the right.









In terms of lume duration, I've found that, once your eyes adjust to the dark, both types are clearly visible for several hours although the standard lume always remains a touch brighter as I hope the photo shows. So whilst it may seem that "Radium" lume fades quite quickly, I suspect it's really just not as bright as the C3 superluminova to which we've become accustomed.


----------



## B....

rhaythorne said:


> Unfortunately it's far too light here at the moment to be able to capture a decent lume comparison shot, but here's a quick photo to give you an idea of what each lume type looks like after about five minutes exposure to daylight, followed by five minutes or so of me messing about sticking the watches in the back of a cupboard, darkening the room as best I could and setting up the camera on a tripod. "Radium" lume on the left, standard lume on the right.
> 
> View attachment 12446791
> 
> 
> In terms of lume duration, I've found that, once your eyes adjust to the dark, both types are clearly visible for several hours although the standard lume always remains a touch brighter as I hope the photo shows. So whilst it may seem that "Radium" lume fades quite quickly, I suspect it's really just not as bright as the C3 superluminova to which we've become accustomed.


Thank you for your effort. I recall someone saying in a report that their Flieger C3 lume was still very readable in the dark after sitting through a full length movie in a theatre. My radium lume comes no where near that. I don't imagine I will ever NEED the benefit of long duration. I'm just curious to know if the addition of the "radium" pigment limits light absorption. Thanks again for your time.
B.


----------



## rhaythorne

You're welcome, I was working at home today so it gave me something to do over lunchtime! I think it just boils down to the fact that the C3 lume is quite green whereas the aged "Radium" look lume is rather red. We don't see colours well in the dark but green, being in the middle of our visible light spectrum, is easier for us to see than other colours. The Stowa "Radium" lume is reddish and red, being at the lower end of the visible light spectrum, is more difficult for us to discern. Therefore the "Radium" lume doesn't appear as bright to us and may seem to fade quicker in comparison to green lume. It's why night vision displays are red; we can't see it as well in the dark so it's not as dazzling to us as colours further up the spectrum. Well, that's my theory.


Anyway, enough pseudo-science from me and back to enjoying watches, whatever their lume, if any


----------



## DTLALaw

SO EXCITED! My LE B dial arrived today, and it is gorgeous! My friend had received his LE A dial last month, so there's a bonus pictures of that as well. The GMT Master II came off my wrist immediately upon taking this out of the box, and will be staying in its case today.


----------



## Zinzan

Looking at these pictures, seems silly now that people were worried about the lume "mis-match". These watches look great.

That said, I think Stowa could have done a better job of reassuring potential buyers, some of who thought the mismatch was just ineptitude. Jörg did a great job during initial buzz on these 90th Anniversary pieces, but went mostly silent after initial prototype pictures were released. I'm sure he was busy, probably with all of these upcoming LE releases, Baselworld, etc.

Anyway, congrats to those who stuck it out and got the watch they hoped for!


----------



## MHe225

DTLALaw said:


> View attachment 12456159


Thanks for sharing these photos, DTLALaw |> 
Congrats to you and your friend; enjoy these pieces for a long time to come.

Agree with Zinzan ..... what's all the fuss about lume-mismatch? The bigger issue here is (surprised no one picked up on it): why use a different font and size for the 6? :-d :-d

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ddestici

MHe225 said:


> why use a different font and size for the 6? :-d :-d
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Maybe Mr. Schauer had read my post below which i shared on 4th March:



ddestici said:


> i also really liked them, for sure..
> but what about the colour of the numbers on the date discs, for the models ''with date''?
> 
> they will also be painted/printed in the same cream colour or; will they still remain ''white'' eventhough all the others (dial, hands & even straps) having the same matching cream colour in these pictures of yours???
> 
> and on the baumuster B; will all the hour and minute numbers be the same cream colour but only the ones which have to be lumed will be having lume, or;
> will the ones which have to be lumed, be cream colour and the others remain still ''white again'' (a dial; half cream and half white)???
> 
> for me; these two are the most important questions, actually!...
> 
> regards and please don' t let us become unanswered


Cause this was his very first prototype:


----------



## leberserkfury

oh wait. there is a dial B LE model with date and a dial B LE model without date?


----------



## Fikk

leberserkfury said:


> oh wait. there is a dial B LE model with date and a dial B LE model without date?


Yes. It is/was possible to choose with or without date.



Stowa said:


> > Flieger Klassik 40, Baumuster B dial, 40 mm case, automatic: 90 pieces
> > Flieger Klassik 40, Baumuster B dial, 40 mm case, handwinding: 90 pieces
> 
> We will launch a new dial version for the Baumuster B dial: with date!
> 
> You can order the limited edition in four versions, with automatic or handwinding movement and with or without date.


Here is the list (for now): https://www.stowa.de/en/Last+news/


----------



## DTLALaw

leberserkfury said:


> oh wait. there is a dial B LE model with date and a dial B LE model without date?


i think there's just the one. After I ordered mine I asked if I could get it ohne Datum and so it was.


----------



## flame2000

Zinzan said:


> Looking at these pictures, seems silly now that people were worried about the lume "mis-match". These watches look great.
> 
> That said, I think Stowa could have done a better job of reassuring potential buyers, some of who thought the mismatch was just ineptitude. Jörg did a great job during initial buzz on these 90th Anniversary pieces, but went mostly silent after initial prototype pictures were released. I'm sure he was busy, probably with all of these upcoming LE releases, Baselworld, etc.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to those who stuck it out and got the watch they hoped for!


You can't blame these people for nitpicking the mismatch lume on hands & dial. If you seen some kickstarter watches, they were able to get the same exact faux patina lume color on both the hands & dial. And I am talking about <$400 watches.
Telling customers that these were cause by different thickness coating on the hands & dial is just bull-shiiiting. If you ever painted a wall with the same can of emulsion paint, you will understand this. Paint one side of the wall with 1 coats, then paint another side with 3 coats, they all dry up to the same color. Perhaps the better way was to correct the lume mismatch and ship out the watches at a later date. This give customer the idea that Stowa is willing to rectify and perfect their watches. I have always known Stowa as one who seeks to offer certain level of quality in their watches, but this is some of the thing that didn't go down too well with some customers.

This is just my personal opinion about the mismatch lume. Don't hate me for speaking the truth. 
I owned several Stowa watches too!


----------



## Julyan

Im in the market of getting a new watch and I have been looking for the flieger chrono LE. Ive been trying to decide between that one of the Laco chronos for years but just cant decide. This LE model looks very cool to me and I always come back to it when Im trying to decide. Im just wondering why its not getting any love in this forum and why it doesnt seem to be a very popular model. Is the absence of the running second hand that big of a deal to people or what?


----------



## StufflerMike

Julyan said:


> Im in the market of getting a new watch and I have been looking for the flieger chrono LE. Ive been trying to decide between that one of the Laco chronos for years but just cant decide. This LE model looks very cool to me and I always come back to it when Im trying to decide. Im just wondering why its not getting any love in this forum and why it doesnt seem to be a very popular model. Is the absence of the running second hand that big of a deal to people or what?


Maybe because it does not convey the chrono feeling, commonly understanding is that a chrono should have at least two pushers and two sub counters. The Stowa Flieger chrono isn't main stream.


----------



## brainless

Julyan said:


> Im in the market of getting a new watch and I have been looking for the flieger chrono LE. Ive been trying to decide between that one of the Laco chronos for years but just cant decide.


Do you want to wear a chrono like most people do wear? Or do you prefer a forceful unique design?



> This LE model looks very cool to me and I always come back to it when Im trying to decide.


So did I. When it was launched some years ago I didn't like the watch. Last June I confessed (as a member of STOWA Friends / FriendsMap ):
_"Fünf Jahre habe ich gebraucht, meine anfängliche Aversion über relative Gleichgültigkeit in tiefe Zuneigung zu verwandeln: Jetzt liebe ich sie!"_
_ ( It took five years to change my early aversion into halfheartedness before she won my affections: Today I love her! )_



> Im just wondering why its not getting any love in this forum and why it doesnt seem to be a very popular model.


Not all love is loud and audibly. Some like to enjoy without boasting about this timepiece.



> Is the absence of the running second hand that big of a deal to people or what?


The hand isn't absent - it isn't necessary.

I wish you success in working out this conflict,

Volker


----------



## Julyan

Is this forceful unique design? I mean is that a bad thing? I just think that the "normal" chrono face is so cluttered with stuff, there is too much stuff. Im leaning more and more towards the flieger chrono, its just a lot of money, thats why i have been pondering for years


----------



## StufflerMike

A chrono dial does not need to look cluttered....









Just saying.


----------



## omeglycine

stuffler said:


> A chrono dial does not need to look cluttered....
> 
> View attachment 12462701
> 
> 
> Just saying.


A picture does speak a thousand.


----------



## Fikk

I think many tend to choose a flieger watch that has similarities with the original models thus the chronograph is less popular but the regular model got a price in 2012.

I don't think there is anything wrong with this watch and the LE is also beautiful.


----------



## Julyan

Its a great watch, it just has a bit too much of an old man wibe to me  Im looking to buy this watch as a 30th bd present for myself


----------



## picanhapilot

i bought one of these things on a brown strap because i think it befits a "vintage" look, as does the differentiated coloring. 

for me, the end result - faded, brown hues - makes total sense, whether or not one chooses to believe in the purported cause.


----------



## hidden830726

Still waiting for my MABLE

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

hidden830726 said:


> Still waiting for my MABLE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Me too. Even considered canceling my order once or twice....


----------



## hidden830726

Myron said:


> Me too. Even considered canceling my order once or twice....


Just hold on with it. This wait is nothing compare with last time. It will be worth the wait.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cioran

I cancelled mine then felt bad about it and then pulled the trigger on one that was for sale here on the forum, now I've had it for 2 weeks and still don't know what to think about it except that it's SHINY (polished version on milanese-BLING!!) and if I decide to keep it will be because I really want to have a dressy blue dial on brown leather, and not because I am so mesmerized with this particular one-actually I am not and it is totally underwhelming to me...unfortunately


----------



## wkw

Same here. Payment made on Aug 30 and I'm waiting for shipping notification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Cioran said:


> I cancelled mine then felt bad about it and then pulled the trigger on one that was for sale here on the forum, now I've had it for 2 weeks and still don't know what to think about it except that it's SHINY (polished version on milanese-BLING!!) and if I decide to keep it will be because I really want to have a dressy blue dial on brown leather, and not because I am so mesmerized with this particular one-actually I am not and it is totally underwhelming to me...unfortunately


Well, give it some time. If really don't like it then sell it off then

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## schticy

My MABLE arrived today - brushed & no date. I think it looks great!

Everything arrived wrapped in Stowa wrapping paper - seems appropriate for an anniversary watch.
For a moment thought I was missing the spare caseback, but it was safely stowed inside the inner section of the box.

It's taken pride of place alongside my other marines. It's the same dial colour as the MOBLE, but its sufficiently different - especially in the brushed case.

Some quick photos:


----------



## hidden830726

schticy said:


> My MABLE arrived today - brushed & no date. I think it looks great!
> 
> Everything arrived wrapped in Stowa wrapping paper - seems appropriate for an anniversary watch.
> For a moment thought I was missing the spare caseback, but it was safely stowed inside the inner section of the box.
> 
> It's taken pride of place alongside my other marines. It's the same dial colour as the MOBLE, but its sufficiently different - especially in the brushed case.
> 
> Some quick photos:


Nice. Wow it looks so harmony in one family. U have done what I failed to do with flieger. Nice marine family

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

wkw said:


> Same here. Payment made on Aug 30 and I'm waiting for shipping notification


I paid for mine in February.

I waited for a Mk II for four years once. I was so disgusted by the time it arrived I sold it immediately.

But Stowa is not Mk II, and this watch is going to be very special. Can't wait!

Myron


----------



## MHe225

Myron said:


> I waited for a Mk II for four years once. I was so disgusted by the time it arrived I sold it immediately.


Weasel ..... :-d

Quite coincidentally, I made my final payment for two MKII Project 300 watches today, with expected delivery sometime in Q1 of 2018. 
We signed up for this project and made a downpayment on March 16.
Oh, the year was 2010 ......

I admit / agree, this is (kind of) ridiculous. But I also don't (really) care - these will be "free" watches by the time they arrive: we throw all our change in a bucket. When the bucket is full, we drop it in a coin-machine. Done that a few times now in those 8 years and the watches are paid for by the pocketchange.


----------



## Myron

MHe225 said:


> Weasel ..... :-d
> 
> Quite coincidentally, I made my final payment for two MKII Project 300 watches today, with expected delivery sometime in Q1 of 2018.
> We signed up for this project and made a downpayment on March 16.
> Oh, the year was 2010 ......
> 
> I admit / agree, this is (kind of) ridiculous. But I also don't (really) care - these will be "free" watches by the time they arrive: we throw all our change in a bucket. When the bucket is full, we drop it in a coin-machine. Done that a few times now in those 8 years and the watches are paid for by the pocketchange.


You're so right! This is exactly the way I ended viewing my Mk II process, and I even remember thinking at the time, "at least it's not a Project 300; those people may never get their watch."

Very happy it seems you are nearing the end!

Myron


----------



## ads75

Myron said:


> I paid for mine in February.
> 
> I waited for a Mk II for four years once. I was so disgusted by the time it arrived I sold it immediately.


Suddenly (still) waiting on my Provider bracelet for 11 months doesn't seem as bad. But I am very close to cancelling it.


----------



## ryanli

Got mine last week, absolutely amazing. Thanks for Sandra and Schauer to meet my tight schedule


----------



## hidden830726

Safekeep for friend. Wish I get one. Looks better than pics.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Nice picture, Hidden. I must learn how to use those iPhone effects.

My MABLE arrived yesterday. After months of waiting, the end-game was almost brutally swift. 

Sandra e-mailed me on the 18th, saying that my watch would be "ready for dispatch" in 5-10 days, which was a complete lie, because it was ready within 2 days! It left Stowa last Thursday and was in my hands by early Monday afternoon - from Germany to Malaysia in 4 days. A lot better than the last 2 week world tour, courtesy of Royal Malaysian Customs.

I had steeled myself to be unimpressed, but I could not help a silent intake of breath when I took the cover off the box. It may be because it's my first Stowa Marine anything, but I immediately knew it was a keeper. Craithorn described the dial very well in one of his earlier posts, and I can't really add to that, save to say that in the metal, the dark blue/black has an elegant, dignified, presence that is hard to describe in words. People who already own an MA or MO or similar watch might be less impressed.

I opted for polished, no-date, as I will be wearing it as a dress watch in a formal business environment, and am very happy with my choice. If I had to nitpick, I would say that the only thing that left me slightly underwhelmed was the strap. Although it had a nice signed buckle, I didn't think it quite matched the polished case, so I swapped it out for a black Hirsch after I took this shot - easy fix!


----------



## hidden830726

Vetinari67 said:


> Nice picture, Hidden. I must learn how to use those iPhone effects.
> 
> My MABLE arrived yesterday. After months of waiting, the end-game was almost brutally swift.
> 
> Sandra e-mailed me on the 18th, saying that my watch would be "ready for dispatch" in 5-10 days, which was a complete lie, because it was ready within 2 days! It left Stowa last Thursday and was in my hands by early Monday afternoon - from Germany to Malaysia in 4 days. A lot better than the last 2 week world tour, courtesy of Royal Malaysian Customs.
> 
> I had steeled myself to be unimpressed, but I could not help a silent intake of breath when I took the cover off the box. It may be because it's my first Stowa Marine anything, but I immediately knew it was a keeper. Craithorn described the dial very well in one of his earlier posts, and I can't really add to that, save to say that in the metal, the dark blue/black has an elegant, dignified, presence that is hard to describe in words. People who already own an MA or MO or similar watch might be less impressed.
> 
> I opted for polished, no-date, as I will be wearing it as a dress watch in a formal business environment, and am very happy with my choice. If I had to nitpick, I would say that the only thing that left me slightly underwhelmed was the strap. Although it had a nice signed buckle, I didn't think it quite matched the polished case, so I swapped it out for a black Hirsch after I took this shot - easy fix!


Thanks. I changed it to a Colareb Venezia Blue and it looks better than the black one. Dunno maybe just me, but the blue strap magically trick me to see the blue on dial better.

To be fair, I don't like it on the black strap it came together. Or maybe I just feel meh because it just look too much like my MOBLE. Others did warned me tho, but let's see how it goes.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

hidden830726 said:


> Thanks. I changed it to a Colareb Venezia Blue and it looks better than the black one. Dunno maybe just me, but the blue strap magically trick me to see the blue on dial better.
> 
> To be fair, I don't like it on the black strap it came together. Or maybe I just feel meh because it just look too much like my MOBLE. Others did warned me tho, but let's see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pic showing the Colareb please!


----------



## hidden830726

Vetinari67 said:


> Pic showing the Colareb please!


Will take more pics in the next few days

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loubill

So who's still waiting for Mabel to get in touch? Was told it's likely to be the end of October, anyone received theirs recently? Starting to loose interest and that Farer Aqua Compresor with the blue dial is starting to look nice.


----------



## hidden830726

hidden830726 said:


> Will take more pics in the next few days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hopefully next week have more chance to wear it.. problem for having too many watches.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I'm pleased with this watch. The blue dial doesn't pop out from the brush finish. It's kind of humble design to my liking.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

hidden830726 said:


> Hopefully next week have more chance to wear it.. problem for having too many watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I feel like I'm the only one who ordered this watch with the date. LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

frankcastle914 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who ordered this watch with the date. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have seen the pic, with date is definitely quite cool. It gives a different vibe since the dial itself is pretty simple. The date just add some details to it.

I'm just too lazy to set date each time I wear my watch.. haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Loubill said:


> So who's still waiting for Mabel to get in touch? Was told it's likely to be the end of October, anyone received theirs recently? Starting to loose interest and that Farer Aqua Compresor with the blue dial is starting to look nice.


I'm still waiting for my MABLE. I've been given four different should-be-ready-by dates by Stowa, the latest being Oct 20. Honestly, I don't really believe it anymore. I know it will be worth it, but it has been a long wait. It also seems like maybe they aren't building them in the order they were paid for. I sent my money in early February, so it's a little frustrating seeing orders paid for after mine being fulfilled before mine. I take it this means the actual watchmakers just grab whatever case is next in line...


----------



## frankcastle914

hidden830726 said:


> I have seen the pic, with date is definitely quite cool. It gives a different vibe since the dial itself is pretty simple. The date just add some details to it.
> 
> I'm just too lazy to set date each time I wear my watch.. haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lol. I get the inconvenience of setting the date but as I get older I need the reminder of what the date is. In a couple years I'll likely need to by day-date complications only. Maybe I should just start saving for a perpetual. Thanks for supporting my horological addiction, hidden. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

Myron said:


> I'm still waiting for my MABLE. I've been given four different should-be-ready-by dates by Stowa, the latest being Oct 20. Honestly, I don't really believe it anymore. I know it will be worth it, but it has been a long wait. It also seems like maybe they aren't building them in the order they were paid for. I sent my money in early February, so it's a little frustrating seeing orders paid for after mine being fulfilled before mine. I take it this means the actual watchmakers just grab whatever case is next in line...
> 
> It's worth the wait. Frustrating I know, but you won't regret it.


----------



## Loubill

Received an email today, Mabel is getting ready to depart. They said they had problems with the dials.

"Unfortunately there were several delays in the last months.

There were mainly problems with the production of the dials. 
This means the dials are relatively complex and very sensitive during the production process.

But now to the good news: we have started the production of your watch now and will send it to you in the next 1-2 weeks."

Finally!


----------



## hidden830726

Loubill said:


> Received an email today, Mabel is getting ready to depart. They said they had problems with the dials.
> 
> "Unfortunately there were several delays in the last months.
> 
> There were mainly problems with the production of the dials.
> This means the dials are relatively complex and very sensitive during the production process.
> 
> But now to the good news: we have started the production of your watch now and will send it to you in the next 1-2 weeks."
> 
> Finally!


Good to hear that. I remember back then I waited 1 yr for the black forest flieger LE due to the DLC case issue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Milseburg

Any idea if the_ Flieger Klassik 6497 small second 9 o`clock_ has the old radium superluminova on the small second 9 o`clock as well ?


----------



## Fikk

Milseburg said:


> Any idea if the_ Flieger Klassik 6497 small second 9 o`clock_ has the old radium superluminova on the small second 9 o`clock as well ?


I'm not 100% sure but I think the small second doesn't have superluminova but has the old radium colour.


----------



## larryinlc

Am I the only person still waiting for the Mabel?


----------



## Loubill

Larry, me neither. Stowa sent me an email 2 weeks ago suggesting that I'd either have it today or at least be informed that it was on its way. I sent a couple of emails today and received automated responses from Sandra and Stefan letting me know they are out the office. I then received another email letting me know someone might be in touch on Monday. Not holding my breath.


----------



## Fikk

They are very busy with 2 events, MunichTime and the Worn and Wound event in NYC, which might have effects on the communication at the moment.


----------



## Loubill

You're not wrong, the email return mentions both Munich and New York.


----------



## Loubill

You're not wrong, the email return mentions both Munich and New York.


----------



## Myron

Myron said:


> I'm still waiting for my MABLE. I've been given four different should-be-ready-by dates by Stowa, the latest being Oct 20. Honestly, I don't really believe it anymore. I know it will be worth it, but it has been a long wait. It also seems like maybe they aren't building them in the order they were paid for. I sent my money in early February, so it's a little frustrating seeing orders paid for after mine being fulfilled before mine. I take it this means the actual watchmakers just grab whatever case is next in line...


Well, yet another Your-Watch-Should-Be-Ready-In-One-to-Two-Weeks Stowa promise has come and gone. I sent an inquiry to the last person to get in touch with me about it and received an out-of-office reply suggesting I contact one of two other representatives. So I did, and got an out-of-office auto-reply for that person too. I have now tried the third person, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be told that my watch will be ready for shipping in one to two weeks. 

At this point I am seriously considering just canceling this order. I am wondering if anyone has received their MABLE recently, or if the whole project is just stuck because of the issue with the dials.

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## Fikk

I received mine exactly 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Myron

Yup, me too. Same two out-of-office auto-replies. Frustrating.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Myron said:


> Well, yet another Your-Watch-Should-Be-Ready-In-One-to-Two-Weeks Stowa promise has come and gone. I sent an inquiry to the last person to get in touch with me about it and received an out-of-office reply suggesting I contact one of two other representatives. So I did, and got an out-of-office auto-reply for that person too. I have now tried the third person, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be told that my watch will be ready for shipping in one to two weeks.
> 
> At this point I am seriously considering just canceling this order. I am wondering if anyone has received their MABLE recently, or if the whole project is just stuck because of the issue with the dials.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Myron


Pre-orders are the worst. I do them less and less now. I'll only do one if I'm reasonably certain it'll be a month or two. Never anything longer than that. Now that pre-orders are so popular the manufacturers have become sloppy. It's now an accepted fact that you have to wait, so no one cares about delivering.


----------



## Loubill

Got an email today saying it'll be ready in another couple of weeks. So that's mid November at best, what's the chance of getting it this year. It's a shame as the excitement is long gone and I too and wavering and thinking about alternatives.


----------



## Myron

TripleCalendar said:


> Pre-orders are the worst. I do them less and less now. I'll only do one if I'm reasonably certain it'll be a month or two. Never anything longer than that. Now that pre-orders are so popular the manufacturers have become sloppy. It's now an accepted fact that you have to wait, so no one cares about delivering.


Agreed.

I've now received my third out-of-office auto-reply from Stowa, so no news on delivery dates this week. I wouldn't mind except that they keep saying it'll be one to two weeks, and then when that fails to materialize I have to write to them for the update. There's something wrong with this customer service model.


----------



## MHe225

Myron said:


> I've now received my third out-of-office auto-reply from Stowa .....


To their defense: did you see the thread about the good Stowa people at W&W in NYC?



TripleCalendar said:


> Pre-orders are the worst. I do them less and less now. I'll only do one if I'm reasonably certain it'll be a month or two ....


I take it you have no kids and aren't planning on having any? :-d :-d


----------



## Myron

MHe225 said:


> To their defense: did you see the thread about the good Stowa people at W&W in NYC?


Yes, thank you for the reminder. I did see that and you're perfectly right of course. They're a small company and no doubt spread thin when these two events coincide.


----------



## Loubill

understand their circumstances but initially told the watch would be ready in July and we are nearly in November. I'm one of only 250 customers, small fry in any customer fronting business. They would spend as much time sending me updates as they would responding to my "where is it" emails. The value of good customer service can sometimes, and only sometimes, be of greater value than the product. Fed up of being concerned about them, more concerned about me. And they've had my hard earned cash for months. Will I but another Stowa? You tell me!


----------



## Myron

Loubill said:


> understand their circumstances but initially told the watch would be ready in July and we are nearly in November. I'm one of only 250 customers, small fry in any customer fronting business. They would spend as much time sending me updates as they would responding to my "where is it" emails. The value of good customer service can sometimes, and only sometimes, be of greater value than the product. Fed up of being concerned about them, more concerned about me. And they've had my hard earned cash for months. Will I but another Stowa? You tell me!


Yes, this is just where I am with it, too. Even making reasonable allowances for everybody being gone at the various shows this week, one of the email auto-replies I received this week (total of three of them) pointed to the other two if immediate assistance was needed. Whoops, looks like it wasn't made clear at the staff meeting who was going to be available to answer emails on behalf of whom while we were all away.

Frankly, I'd still be with the program if Stowa had said back in February when I paid that it was likely to be the end of the year. But I've been told _*five different times now*_ that my watch should be ready for shipping within a week or two. This tells me that a) there is a serious quality problem with the watch and b) they don't have a handle on how to solve it or any reasonable idea of when the watches really, truly, will be ready for shipping. I feel like I've cut all the slack I can; this is just plain old bad customer service.

If and when anyone from Stowa returns my email from this week I will be canceling my order and requesting a refund.


----------



## TimemiT

Yes, you definitely should cancel your order. Even if the watch is magnificent, it will not be sufficient to
overcome the angst you have endured over this. Someone else will get to enjoy the watch without having had 
such an experience, so all will be well in the end.




Myron said:


> Yes, this is just where I am with it, too. Even making reasonable allowances for everybody being gone at the various shows this week, one of the email auto-replies I received this week (total of three of them) pointed to the other two if immediate assistance was needed. Whoops, looks like it wasn't made clear at the staff meeting who was going to be available to answer emails on behalf of whom while we were all away.
> 
> Frankly, I'd still be with the program if Stowa had said back in February when I paid that it was likely to be the end of the year. But I've been told _*five different times now*_ that my watch should be ready for shipping within a week or two. This tells me that a) there is a serious quality problem with the watch and b) they don't have a handle on how to solve it or any reasonable idea of when the watches really, truly, will be ready for shipping. I feel like I've cut all the slack I can; this is just plain old bad customer service.
> 
> If and when anyone from Stowa returns my email from this week I will be canceling my order and requesting a refund.


----------



## Loubill

Myron said:


> Yes, this is just where I am with it, too. Even making reasonable allowances for everybody being gone at the various shows this week, one of the email auto-replies I received this week (total of three of them) pointed to the other two if immediate assistance was needed. Whoops, looks like it wasn't made clear at the staff meeting who was going to be available to answer emails on behalf of whom while we were all away.
> 
> Frankly, I'd still be with the program if Stowa had said back in February when I paid that it was likely to be the end of the year. But I've been told _*five different times now*_ that my watch should be ready for shipping within a week or two. This tells me that a) there is a serious quality problem with the watch and b) they don't have a handle on how to solve it or any reasonable idea of when the watches really, truly, will be ready for shipping. I feel like I've cut all the slack I can; this is just plain old bad customer service.
> 
> If and when anyone from Stowa returns my email from this week I will be canceling my order and requesting a refund.


Just imagine how long you'd have to wait for the refund! Seriously having the same thoughts, lots of great watches have been released since Feb.


----------



## hahaha3111

I had my Flieger Black Forrest Edition 01 waited for 10 months before..
Just get used to it, and you will be a lot happier once you have the shipment notification received from Fedex.


----------



## Myron

TimemiT said:


> Yes, you definitely should cancel your order. Even if the watch is magnificent, it will not be sufficient to
> overcome the angst you have endured over this. Someone else will get to enjoy the watch without having had
> such an experience, so all will be well in the end.


Since I can't tell from context if you're offering this sarcastically or not, I'll assume positive intent and that you mean it sincerely. In which case, yes, I agree. So if anyone reading this wants my MABLE after I receive it, drop me a PM.


----------



## Zinzan

Myron said:


> Since I can't tell from context if you're offering this sarcastically or not, I'll assume positive intent and that you mean it sincerely. In which case, yes, I agree. So if anyone reading this wants my MABLE after I receive it, drop me a PM.


I'm going to give TimemiT the benefit of the doubt, and assume he meant it sincerely. And he's right--you've soured on the experience, great watch or not. Stowa will sell the watch, and the new owner will likely appreciate it more.

FWIW, I was one of the early pre-orders on the MABLE, and dropped out during Baselworld. After just a couple months, my interest cooled on the MABLE, and I found something else a little more to my liking. It was another Limited Edition pre-order, with a much faster delivery expected (immediately after Baselworld). I put a deposit down ASAP.

Well, it did get released immediately, but in very small quantities. Next wave of production releases was only 5 or 6 weeks later, but I was not on that short-list, either. Then nothing for several months.

I just received the watch today. So s--t does happen, not just with Stowa.

BTW, I doubt you'll have a long wait for the refund.

-Z


----------



## hidden830726

hahaha3111 said:


> I had my Flieger Black Forrest Edition 01 waited for 10 months before..
> Just get used to it, and you will be a lot happier once you have the shipment notification received from Fedex.


Haha. Same buddy. Longest wait...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Loubill said:


> Just imagine how long you'd have to wait for the refund! Seriously having the same thoughts, lots of great watches have been released since Feb.


To your surprise. Refund usually pretty quick. Done that before

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Zinzan said:


> I'm going to give TimemiT the benefit of the doubt, and assume he meant it sincerely. And he's right--you've soured on the experience, great watch or not. Stowa will sell the watch, and the new owner will likely appreciate it more.
> 
> FWIW, I was one of the early pre-orders on the MABLE, and dropped out during Baselworld. After just a couple months, my interest cooled on the MABLE, and I found something else a little more to my liking. It was another Limited Edition pre-order, with a much faster delivery expected (immediately after Baselworld). I put a deposit down ASAP.
> 
> Well, it did get released immediately, but in very small quantities. Next wave of production releases was only 5 or 6 weeks later, but I was not on that short-list, either. Then nothing for several months.
> 
> I just received the watch today. So .... does happen, not just with Stowa.
> 
> BTW, I doubt you'll have a long wait for the refund.
> 
> -Z


Thanks, Zinzan. Yes, as I've posted elsewhere in this lengthy thread, it's not the length of the wait itself, as I've waited years for pre-ordered watches before too (four years is my max). Rather, it's being told by Stowa on numerous occasions that "We're sorry for the delay but the good news is your watch is almost done and will be ready for shipping either this week or next week." The first three times I bought it. By the fourth time I was skeptical, and by the fifth time I was told this I thought, "I'll believe it when I see it." And sure enough, we are now into the third week of that fifth two-weeks-max cycle.


----------



## Loubill

So will Mable really be worth this wait? Will I open the package and be so blown away that the wait will have been worth it. I've pulled the internet apart looking for the odd photo that might get my heart rate up, don't think I've found it yet. Is this a case of the Emperors new clothes or is it really that good?


----------



## Zinzan

We can’t tell you how you’ll feel.


----------



## omeglycine

I really liked mine. It just got caught in the crosshairs of downsizing.


----------



## hahaha3111

..


----------



## Myron

Myron said:


> Thanks, Zinzan. Yes, as I've posted elsewhere in this lengthy thread, it's not the length of the wait itself, as I've waited years for pre-ordered watches before too (four years is my max). Rather, it's being told by Stowa on numerous occasions that "We're sorry for the delay but the good news is your watch is almost done and will be ready for shipping either this week or next week." The first three times I bought it. By the fourth time I was skeptical, and by the fifth time I was told this I thought, "I'll believe it when I see it." And sure enough, we are now into the third week of that fifth two-weeks-max cycle.


Just to follow up here, Stowa got back in touch today to say that my watch will be ready for shipping next week (Week of November 6, presumably).


----------



## CHJ001

omeglycine--Nice mesh strap. I assume that isn't the strap that came with the watch. Whose strap is it?


----------



## omeglycine

CHJ001 said:


> omeglycine--Nice mesh strap. I assume that isn't the strap that came with the watch. Whose strap is it?


Thanks! It's Stowa's. I paid the difference between the leather and Milanese straps. I know it's not to everyone's taste, but I am a bracelet guy and enjoy mesh as well. Recently sold my Club Automat Datum that I also wore on mesh, and am now meshless. I need to rectify this situation.


----------



## pochitoski

German watches like Stowa, Sinn, Damasko are really becoming my favorites


----------



## ads75

Myron said:


> Well, yet another Your-Watch-Should-Be-Ready-In-One-to-Two-Weeks Stowa promise has come and gone. I sent an inquiry to the last person to get in touch with me about it and received an out-of-office reply suggesting I contact one of two other representatives. So I did, and got an out-of-office auto-reply for that person too. I have now tried the third person, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be told that my watch will be ready for shipping in one to two weeks.
> 
> At this point I am seriously considering just canceling this order. I am wondering if anyone has received their MABLE recently, or if the whole project is just stuck because of the issue with the dials.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Myron


Sounds like the replies I repeatedly got about the Titanium Provider bracelet. Always "should be shipping by the end of the month". I finally got it, but given its known difficulties to mount to the watch, I should have cancelled it.


----------



## jimmytamp

schticy said:


> My MABLE arrived today - brushed & no date. I think it looks great!
> 
> Everything arrived wrapped in Stowa wrapping paper - seems appropriate for an anniversary watch.
> For a moment thought I was missing the spare caseback, but it was safely stowed inside the inner section of the box.
> 
> It's taken pride of place alongside my other marines. It's the same dial colour as the MOBLE, but its sufficiently different - especially in the brushed case.
> 
> Some quick photos:


I admire your Stowa's collection...

cheers


----------



## jimmytamp

For those who have ordered the 90th LE Flieger, may I ask to you how long does it take to get the watch delivered to each of you? 

The reason I asked because I'm at the point of pulling the trigger to order either Stowa 90th Years LE Flieger or one other particular brand with their LE as well, and I'm a bit concern about the "promise" of the delivery.

Thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## Julyan

Got mine about a month ago. The wait was 2-3 longer than the quoted wait time. It was worth it. Got the le chrono


----------



## jimmytamp

Julyan said:


> Got mine about a month ago. The wait was 2-3 longer than the quoted wait time. It was worth it. Got the le chrono


Thanks Julyan..


----------



## Dualmonitors

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B with Vintage Lume


I no longer see the Vintage Lume version of the Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B on Stowa's website anymore.

I don't want to buy the green lume version, however.

May I ask if any of the good folks here know how to go about ordering one that has the vintage vanilla/yellowish lume, please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dooberfloober

Dualmonitors said:


> Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B with Vintage Lume
> 
> 
> I no longer see the Vintage Lume version
> &#8230;
> how to go about ordering one that has the vintage vanilla/yellowish lume, please?


Unfortunately, since the aged lume is special for the anniversary limited edition, they may have exhausted their supply/ended the run.
You might try emailing them just in case&#8230;
You have other options if they are out though: you can watch the forums for one to pop up secondhand, or, I suspect, watch the website very closely. Stowa does special deals during the holiday season where they sell watches that have only been used for display/trade shows. I'd say the odds are pretty good that a B-dial with aged lume will be one of these. Good luck!


----------



## StufflerMike

Dualmonitors said:


> Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B with Vintage Lume
> 
> 
> I no longer see the Vintage Lume version of the Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B on Stowa's website anymore.
> 
> I don't want to buy the green lume version, however.
> 
> May I ask if any of the good folks here know how to go about ordering one that has the vintage vanilla/yellowish lume, please?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


How often will you ask ? Don't you think only one post will do the trick ?


----------



## Dualmonitors

I discovered today, to my surprise, that the manual wind version of the movement are in a case that is 1mm thinner than the automatic movement's case! (this is for the Baumuster B 40mm model)

Nowhere in their literature does it say that.

May I ask if anyone knew that? Just want to confirm that it is indeed true/accurate.

Thank you.


----------



## Fikk

I know for the Partitio and suspected it for the antea and flieger.

It would be good to add the info in the faq as it's not easy to get the info from the website.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Fikk said:


> I know for the Partitio and suspected it for the antea and flieger.
> 
> It would be good to add the info in the faq as it's *not easy to get the info from the website*.


Thanks, @Fikk. I know, it's not available either on Stowa's site nor anywhere else, for that matter. Numerous searches resulted in zilch.

I also cannot tell that for the regular non-limited edition Baumuster B 40mm Flieger model, whether the left edge of the case has any engravings or not. I see that engravings are extra, but many models have left case engravings as "standard". none of the product pictures on the Flieger Baumuster B 40mm page shows that side view of the watch! they only show the manual wind movement from the back, which is great to see, but, it does not show (the detailed text below) any information if you chose the radio button for "hand wind movement" on the movement selector on that page. It's not as if when you choose hand wind movement, the details below change to be relevant to the hand winding movement!

furthermore, i had to ask specifically if the hand wind movement also has a CENTER SWEEP SECONDS hand. it doesn't say that either.

i want a: 40mm, Baumuster B, Manual Wind movement, center sweep seconds hand, no logo, no date, blued steel hands, 1mm thinner case (compared with the automatic movement's case).

oddly, no where can one find a confirmation for what i expect to be true.


----------



## SJR3

Dualmonitors said:


> Thanks, @Fikk. I know, it's not available either on Stowa's site nor anywhere else, for that matter. Numerous searches resulted in zilch.
> 
> I also cannot tell that for the regular non-limited edition Baumuster B 40mm Flieger model, whether the left edge of the case has any engravings or not. I see that engravings are extra, but many models have left case engravings as "standard". none of the product pictures on the Flieger Baumuster B 40mm page shows that side view of the watch! they only show the manual wind movement from the back, which is great to see, but, it does not show (the detailed text below) any information if you chose the radio button for "hand wind movement" on the movement selector on that page. It's not as if when you choose hand wind movement, the details below change to be relevant to the hand winding movement!
> 
> furthermore, i had to ask specifically if the hand wind movement also has a CENTER SWEEP SECONDS hand. it doesn't say that either.
> 
> i want a: 40mm, Baumuster B, Manual Wind movement, center sweep seconds hand, no logo, no date, blued steel hands, 1mm thinner case (compared with the automatic movement's case).
> 
> oddly, no where can one find a confirmation for what i expect to be true.


Asking the obvious here, but have you tried contacting Stowa? Folks here can speculate, but why not go straight to the source? Stowa customer service has always been extremely prompt with replies to my emails provided it's normal business hours in their time zone.


----------



## Dualmonitors

As an unorthodox thought, might there be actually advantages to the non-limited edition version of the Baumuster B Flieger?


----------



## Dualmonitors

Vetinari67 said:


> Never mind - backtracked through the thread and found taurnilf's original post about a week ago. I presume this is the newsletter people are referring to, and that it was sent out about that time.
> 
> Some of the more recent posts here made me check out the "Erbstuck" or "heirloom" pieces on the Laco website (I know, not to everyone's taste).
> 
> My own Laco Munster Erbstuck (A-dial), which I am wearing as I type this, has hands and dial lume which are virtually the same colour. A couple of pics of the Leipzeig (B-dial) on the website however, show hands and dial colours which are quite different - more like the vintage pics that B. posted. Funny thing is that the different colours appear to blend together more harmoniously on the Leipzig than in the pics of the LE Fliegers - probably because the entire watch has been "aged".
> 
> What this variation on different Laco watches also suggests however is that it's not impossible to "mix-and-match" dial colours to resemble the blued hands, for those who are bothered by the colour difference. Laco hands are also blued.
> 
> Whilst I am not put off by the different colours myself (admittedly, was a little startled at first!), I can well understand the feelings of Stowaristi who are. *If Stowa could make a decent go of matching the colours and at least offer this as an option, I'm sure this would go a long way to bringing the faithful back into the fold*.


i don't understand why they would simply let production move forward with the significant mismatched colors of hands versus the hour markers. the differences are not slight - they are significant and obvious.

whether it bothers a person is entirely subjective, of course, but one cannot say the differences are so slight that they are not noticeable, imho.

the vintage-colored lume is a pleasant, warm color, though it comes in multiple shades due to the mismatching.

wonder what was the thinking behind "let's move forward with the production of these pieces *despite *the mismatch..."?


----------



## ddestici

Dualmonitors said:


> wonder what was the thinking behind "let's move forward with the production of these pieces *despite *the mismatch..."?


i guess they are not painted by the same source; dial was being painted by stowa (maybe Jorg himself) but the hands were being painted by the hands manufacturer (i cannot remember the name of the company for now)

or a second possibility; hand were also being ''additionally painted'' after their production. But the difference between the dial surface and hands' surface made it really difficult to paint them to the same tone.

In anycase; maybe they couldnt take the risk of losing time for this difficult matching process..


----------



## B....

6 months and counting. Very pleased with my LE Flieger 36 H.W. Thought I'd feature some leather with colour for the holiday season. Wishing you all the best for a healthy & prosperous new year.
B.

















EDIT: 1 more from day 1. EXQUISITE !!!


----------



## flappylove

Dualmonitors said:


> i don't understand why they would simply let production move forward with the significant mismatched colors of hands versus the hour markers. the differences are not slight - they are significant and obvious.
> 
> whether it bothers a person is entirely subjective, of course, but one cannot say the differences are so slight that they are not noticeable, imho.
> 
> the vintage-colored lume is a pleasant, warm color, though it comes in multiple shades due to the mismatching.
> 
> wonder what was the thinking behind "let's move forward with the production of these pieces *despite *the mismatch..."?


Have you noticed that the majority of negative comments about the lume came from people 'anticipating' the watch, and not from the time people actually received them. The colour is a lot more harmonious and pleasurable in the flesh than it appears on a screen (or in our imaginations.) 
I think Stowa understand the value of reputation well enough not to release something they didn't believe in. I've had mine for months and love it, so much richer and warmer than the flurescent lume of my previous flieger. All i'm saying is, don't labour the point without seeing one in the flesh.


----------



## Anfernee

Hi all, some pics of the 40 mm Flieger I received. Quite a nice piece


----------



## Peter Atwood

Yup the color mismatch between dial and hands is a total non issue. In fact I think it enhances the watch making the time easier to read. This is easily one of my favorite watches of the past two years!


----------



## Oystein

Hello to you all, hope you had nice Christmas days.
I am new to this forum but wanted to show my 90th ALE flieger with logo / no date which I received last Thursday.

unfortunate I can not post any pictures yet as a fresh memeber but could not find the rules when you can do what.
I understand I have to post first before I get additional permissions ?

when I can I will post the pictures here.


----------



## Oystein

I have read the multiple remarks about the color mismatch of the hands and the dial.

I remember reading that the colors were supposed to be as accurate as possible to the original watches from WW2.
It seems that these WW2 watches have a similar mismatch in color so I can only concluded that Stowa stayed true to the original design so what are we complaining about ? ;-)


----------



## B....

One with blued hands reflecting. The colour saturation of the *radium* can change depending on light reflection. Very attractive. 
B.


----------



## JohnM

Nice photos B ... really highlights the variation due to light. I have the 40mm anniversary Flieger (hand-wind, no logo, no date), along with an older 40mm Flieger (same configuration but automatic). I prefer hand-wind and the LE's 'FL 23883' engraving, but the dial painting is slightly better (smoother) on my automatic. I have the utmost respect for Stowa but am up and down regarding whether to keep the Anniversary watch. Your pics pique my enthusiasm for this unusual, but interesting, offering from Stowa. If I could sit down with one watchmaker and have him walk me through the conception and development of a watch, it would be Jorg and the 90th Anniversary Flieger.


----------



## B....

@JohnM
I can't relate to the variation of *smoothness* in dial painting, having only the LE myself. If I take a 10X loupe I can see the paint surface magnified enough to show *texture* but I mean really? :roll:. With normal vision it looks immaculate , on the 36mm dial anyway. What I had to pay in CDN $ for this watch is considerably higher than USD, and even so I'll always be more than happy with my *keeper* ;-). That dial is just stunning & has a fascination for me that the *sterile* white dial can't even approach IMO. I hope you will reconsider hanging onto yours - at least until you become absolutely sure you'll not regret parting with it. 
B.
One more :








Edit: I seem to recall others questioning the dial paint surface some time ago & it involved other 90th anniv. models. Perhaps different dials / sizes have a bearing on these perceptions.


----------



## hidden830726

WWC - Breakfast with Stowa Marine Automatik Blue Limited Edition on a brand new custom made blue leather strap. It took me sometime to find an ideal strap for this little fella. Great watch match with quality strap. Edit: photos taken after breakfast









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

I'm also getting a new strap for the MABLE.

I'll go for a dark blue ostrich leg strap. Now waiting the strapmaker to receive the material before choosing the cut.


----------



## Anfernee

Some pictures


----------



## Breguet7147

Too bad these are sold out now, except for the larger versions.


----------



## usc1

hidden830726 said:


> WWC - Breakfast with Stowa Marine Automatik Blue Limited Edition on a brand new custom made blue leather strap. It took me sometime to find an ideal strap for this little fella. Great watch match with quality strap. Edit: photos taken after breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I just I jumped on that blue version at the release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogi

I got my MABLE the other day. I ordered without a date but I received one with date. Still waiting for a response how to correct the issue.


----------



## Breguet7147

Very nice matching lume on the dial/hands! Very impressed with it.


----------



## ScottLeRette

It arrived today as we were heading out for a long weekend holiday. I. Am. Thrilled. After months of research I chose this... and lucky I did as I got the last one in stock. It’s brilliant. I am still trying to understand how the shear simplicity of the piece makes such a profound statement. Remarkable. And how I live the manual movement.


----------



## SnakeMan

fisker said:


> Just received my anniversary edition Klassik Sport a few days ago and I couldn't be more thrilled with this watch. All my watches tend towards to the larger end of things, so I wasn't worried about the size, but the Sport wears perfectly with the curved lugs--even better than I had hoped. I wear a Seiko MM300, Sinn U2, and other Seiko divers a lot, and the Sport wears closer to the wrist than most. I also like a solid, rugged feeling watch that can handle an occasional dunking, and the thicker case of the Sport is perfect for me. Blued hands are gorgeous, and I love the fact that the hand lume is different from the dial. Lends a lot of character to the watch and makes it much more interesting to look at in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry for the poor iPhone photography, but here are a few shots for this curious about the Sport.
> 
> View attachment 12391859
> 
> View attachment 12391863
> View attachment 12391867
> 
> View attachment 12391871
> 
> View attachment 12391873
> 
> View attachment 12391875
> 
> View attachment 12391877


Thanks for this post. I am interested in the 43mm Sport. As a happy owner of a Sinn U2 it is interesting to read about your comparison between the two watches.
I'd love to see a side-by-side photo of a Stowa 43 and Sinn U2 if you have one?
Cheers.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Soulspawn said:


> I'm really digging the bezel on the new Flieger Professional, and it'd be quite spectacular if stowa offered that with a more traditional Flieger dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...love this watch except for the hour hand- something about it just falls short -literally..maybe it just needs to be longer.


----------



## wooly88

Bumping an older thread.

Just picked up this 90th anniversary from a fellow WUS member and am really happy with it. The quality is amazing. Question though, for a size 40 do you think it is on the small side?

Thanks


----------



## X2-Elijah

Small-ish for a fully authentic Flieger, large-ish for a contemporary wristwatch. Almost too large for your wrist, looking at how the top lugs overhang.


----------



## wooly88

X2-Elijah said:


> Small-ish for a fully authentic Flieger, large-ish for a contemporary wristwatch. Almost too large for your wrist, looking at how the top lugs overhang.


Thanks. The pic is a little deceiving due to the angle. No lug overhang when looking directly down.


----------



## Horoticus

Congratulations, looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Fikk

Horoticus said:


> Congratulations, looks great on your wrist!


I second this comment


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

